# Lustige & andere Videos



## endgegner (12. September 2008)

Hi ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr lustige oder Action reiche Videos kennt von myvideo oder youtube
wenn ja stellt hier einfach den link rein.

Also ich habe auch kein anderen Thread dazu gefunden!!!
Hier ein paar von mir:

Autobahncrash(Krass) - Temalia - MyVideo
Plane Crashes - Broetchen1000 - MyVideo
Crazy Boxenstop(Echt Fett) - Temalia - MyVideo
Extremsport - thomyrupp - MyVideo
Mc Donalds 1Euro Verarsche - Jackass007 - MyVideo

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5022123/Race_car_crashes_2


----------



## UpZero (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Ich hab hir eins, ist aber nicht von myvideo oder youtube
(hoffe es stört nicht) ist auch schon älter.
Ich halte mir das Video immer vor Augen 
wenn ich mir mein Bike schnappe
(der PC ist doch das ungefährlichere Hobby).

http://www.mtbmovies.com/movies.php?id=269

(Der Vollbildmodus ist links neben der Lautstärke.)

mfg


----------



## push@max (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Boxenstop ist ma lustig...


----------



## Uziflator (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Wie wär das?


YouTube - You're Psycho!!!!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d-mC9wv2BE



Also das mit dem Autobahncrash ist derbst schlecht - schaut mal hin wie der Truck durch die Mauer fährt, wie ein Geist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## endgegner (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Ja das kenne ich schon wie der typ dann lacht und mit dem Schlumpf haha^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

haha auf jeden Fall das Gelache ist echt das Lustigste gewesen^^....

HAMMER!!!!!   


greetz


----------



## SkastYX (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Ich weis nicht ob das so ganz die Art Video trifft die hier gefordert wird, aber dennoch eines der Besten die ich kenne:
Achmed the dead terrorist


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Auch noch ne gute Verarsche gefunden.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF2djJcPO2A


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWVABTOaMr4

Sinnlos, aber lustig.  

Gruß,
André


----------



## kays (14. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Sinnlos, aber lustig.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Nicht ganz, dass ist nur Sinnlos


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

YouTube - einfach nur hässlich

YouTube - Dummer Hiphoper



greetz...


----------



## bobby (18. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> YouTube - einfach nur hässlich
> 
> YouTube - Dummer Hiphoper
> 
> ...



echt toll mit den hiphoper (iq 50 wie viele von ihnen)


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. September 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

ja hehe auf jeden da geb ich dir Recht....

YouTube - Hauptschülerin

hier noch ein Vid mit sehr viel Niveau seitens der Blondine^^

greetz


----------



## Honk53 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yfuzuyweo0
immer wieder lustig das zu sehen^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

ich mag Bayern (den Verein) nich...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

vielleicht schon bekannt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0RGVloJzYnk&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0RGVloJzYnk&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Bei Vimeo gibt es 3 Videos eines Herren, der in Sydney im Zeitraffer Panoramen filmt und diese dann etwas nachbearbeitet.
Das Ganze wirkt dann wie eine sehr detaillierte Spielzeug- bzw. Modell-Landschaft. Aber seht selbst:

Bathtub III on Vimeo


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lqlauj38K4


----------



## Robär (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wie geil


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*



UpZero schrieb:


> Ich hab hir eins, ist aber nicht von myvideo oder youtube
> (hoffe es stört nicht) ist auch schon älter.
> Ich halte mir das Video immer vor Augen
> wenn ich mir mein Bike schnappe
> ...


WTF
Ich glaub da ist mind. einer draufgegangen


----------



## Flotter Geist (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ROFL.TO : Geiler Esel am Strand Video


----------



## Amigo (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> WTF
> Ich glaub da ist mind. einer draufgegangen


Auf jeden Fall da waren sooo die miesen Crashs bei...


----------



## Amigo (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Zu geil 

Klick


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Kunst mit Zensur-Balken | chilloutzone.de - free games and free fun

das is nur geil!! *atomrofl* 
besonders pong is geil^^


----------



## TheGamler (2. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ROFL.TO : Schaf trägt Scream Maske Video
Wie die anderen Angst haben


----------



## emmaspapa (2. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Staplerfahrer Klaus, sollte jeder gesehen haben


----------



## Honk53 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Staplerfahrer Klaus, sollte jeder gesehen haben


 jop geht voll ab


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Honk53 schrieb:


> jop geht voll ab


 

Staplerfahrer Klaus - lustich.de  Da isser,de Klaus


----------



## emmaspapa (3. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Warum hat VW so eine Miese Qualität? Beatboxing bei VW - lustich.de

Vitammincreme ..... http://lustich.de/videos/werbung/vitamincreme/


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Boar, i  Beatbox ^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - How to be Ninja

YouTube - How to be Gangster

YouTube - How to be Emo

YouTube - How to be Nerd

how to be gangster und how to be nerd find ich am lustigsten... emo is nich so toll... hab ich nur der volständigkeitshalber rein getan


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Auch geil XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Zt8mn14hY


----------



## emmaspapa (4. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

So, Urlaub zu Ende ROFL.TO : Flügelanzug Basejumping Video


----------



## exa (5. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

der neue sports für hardwarefreaks??? modderboarden

(achtung wortwitz^^)

Modderboarden 2008 - Fun Pics, Lustige Videos, Online Games uvm. auf Funlinx.to


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ROFL.TO : Dummer Motorradfahrer Video


----------



## emmaspapa (7. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

forward - international viral video award  Music using ONLY sounds from Windows XP and 98


----------



## DanielX (7. November 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Heir mal mein Absoluter Liebling.

YouTube - monkey lion fun


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmgf60CI_ks

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rmgf60CI_ks&feature=relatedDer Klassiker!!!


----------



## emmaspapa (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen 2. Advent ...


 Weihnachtslied


----------



## v3rtex (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUAtFRzGvUs


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

French Guy Recreates Mariokart in Real Life - NothingToxic.com

Sehr gut, vor allem das Ende


----------



## schub97 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

zum totlachen:YouTube - Agathe Bauer und Anneliese Braun


----------



## AGPfreak (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Nr 1
YouTube - SaW .... Mal anders ...

Nr 2
YouTube - chuck norris witze

Nr 3
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OrI3GjiS2Sk&feature=related

Nr 4
YouTube - stupid bird


----------



## Pommes (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Sau lustig - FuSsBaLlGoTt - MyVideo


----------



## NixBlick (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Hard Gay - Yahoo! (Part 1 of 2)
YouTube - Hard Gay - Yahoo! (Part 2 of 2)


PS: Auch wenn der Name auf was anderes schließen lässt es ist definitiv Regel konform


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Not Giving a ************!

und alles andere von dem Kerl.


----------



## sportline105 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

darf ich vorstellen, mein fahrlehrer: http://video.kenblockracing.com/fla...d=204&media_id=9183&bgcolor=FFFFFF&autoplay=0


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

omg dann hast aber nicht gut autofahren gelernt bei 2min20sec nimmt der ja in dem kreiser was mit son anfänger das kann ich besser
und rat mal bei wem er fahren gelernt hatt


----------



## sportline105 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

chuck norris?


----------



## Jason197666 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich hau mich in die Ecke....
YouTube - Mr. T Treat your mother right

You better do what he says


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



RaphaelMende schrieb:


> Ich hau mich in die Ecke....
> YouTube - Mr. T Treat your mother right
> 
> You better do what he says



Manche Leute auf diesem Planeten haben zu wenig zu tun..


----------



## emmaspapa (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Klutten bei der Arbeit  http://www.myvideo.de/movie/3639202


----------



## Nickles (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Geil


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Klutten bei der Arbeit  http://www.myvideo.de/movie/3639202



Boh, ne, wie geil ist das denn? 
Ich hab Traenen geheult..


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

boa ist das geil


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Den hier:Zack des Tages gibts bei alternate zack zack grad im sonderangebot 


> Achtung, schwere Niedlichkeitsoffensive: Pleo, der intelligente kleine Camarasaurus sucht ein neues Zuhause, idealerweise eines inklusive Rechner und USB-Anschluss. Da der WAF (Woman acceptance factor) der aktuellen Grafikkartengeneration eher gegen null tendiert und auch die CPU-Sparte nur ganz spezielle Geschmäcker anspricht, können Sie mit dem Robot-Dino und seinem nicht zu verleugnenden Schnuffelbonus bei der Liebsten definitiv Boden gutmachen. Noch ein Plus: Anders als der durchschnittliche Stubentiger nimmt Pleo es nicht übel, wenn man mal sein Fresschen (frische Batterien) vergisst, und sieht davon ab, *aus Protest die Tapete von den Wänden zu schälen*.



ZUSCHLAGEN
In aktion:
YouTube - Pleo hatches!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vrZzU1F__Y&feature=related


----------



## Unbenannt123 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ach, da kenn ich so einige. 
Hier erstmal eine kleine Kollektion von geilen Videos:

*Zwei Typen, die Nudeln über alles lieben - allerdings auf verschiedene Weise*
YouTube - I Love Noodles
*
Eine Werbung für eine Party. Es wurden Pornoszenen übermalt und umgedeutet. Der Hammer!*
Porno - Video
*
Die beste Frau-am-Steuer-Kollektion*
YouTube - Women-car-Compilation

*Und dazu eine der besten Szenen auf Family Guy (IloveIT)*
YouTube - Family Guy - peter beim arzt ( deutsch german ) 100% lustig
*
Ne geile VW-Werbung mit Ambruzi aus Prison Break. "German enginering in da house, yeah!" ^^ *
YouTube - VW Comercial #1*

Machen wir weiter mit einer weiteren Werbung für Bier. Auch ein wahrer Schenkelklopfer! *
YouTube - Funny Bud Light Commercial - Beer theft

*Leider sind sie kaum bekannt - das Comedy-Trio "Eure Mütter". An ihren Humor kanns nicht liegen... Ich sag nur: "...oder mit Doppelklinge parallel." *
YouTube - Eure Mütter: Mein Sack
*
Ein Best-Of der Aufzug-Streiche von Remi Gaillard. *
YouTube - BEST OF ELEVATOR (REMI GAILLARD)

*Was loht sich mehr? Deutsche oder polnische Handwerker anzustellen? Hier wirds deutlich:*
Deutsche vs. Polnische Arbeiter - Video
*
Für alle, die niveaulose Deine-Mutter-Witze lieben, wie ich. *
YouTube - Deine Mutter Song

*Nochmal eine hammer Szene aus Family Guy. Lag bei ersten mal Angucken fast unterm Tisch. ^^*
Zieh Dir mal was an - Video
*
Mal nichts Lustiges, aber zum Staunen. *
YouTube - Wusstest Du Schon

*Hier ebenso. Einer der besten Beatboxer...*
Beatbox deluxe - Video
*
...und einer der Tänzer, die ich gesehen hab'.*
YouTube - SYTYCD Season 4 - Robert Muraine
*
Aus Österreich von "Echt Fett". Ein Psycho sitzt neben einer Frau in der U-Bahn. Ist wie Comedy Street, nur glaubwürdiger. *
YouTube - echt fett - U-Bahn Psycho
*
Jeder weiß was passiert, wenn man Helium schluck - die Stimme wird höher, weil es ein leichtes Gas ist. Doch was passiert bei schweren Gasen?*
YouTube - Mythbusters - Helium and Sulfur Hexafluoride
*
Wenn im Büro Ordnung herrschen soll... *
YouTube - Terry Tate Office Linebacker


----------



## Unbenannt123 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

*Die Homofürst-Szene aus Comedy Street!*
YouTube - ************ dich weg du homofürst xD

*Die "große" Hoffnung der Sieben Zwerge - der weise Helge. Der Typ ist so geil!*
YouTube - Weiser Helge

*Hier mal ein Lehrer, der kurzen Prozess mit Störern macht. Mies und lustig. ^^*
YouTube - Handy zerstören

*Mein persönlicher Favorit! Der Hip-Hop-Produzent, der eigentlich zu Fragen über ein Fachgebiet Auskunft geben wollte, aber nur verarscht wird.
Part I*
YouTube - Hip Hop - Produzent vs halbwitzige Anrufer
*Part II*
YouTube - Hip Hop - Produzent vs halbwitzige Anrufer Teil 2

*Das Ende der Welt - total sinnlos dargestellt und deswegen hammer!*
YouTube - End Of Ze World
*
Ein wahres Wort über uns Männer!*
YouTube - Die tollsten Menschen der Welt: Männer

*Man nehme einen dummen Einbrecher und paar Cams und schon kommt ein derbe witziges Video dabei heraus.*
Dümmester Einbrecher - Video

*Ich liebe dieses Video! Eine ziehmlich dicke Katze soll sich bewegen und dann plötzlich -man glaubt es kaum- hebt sie ihr Bein ...doch nur um zu furzen.*
Furzende Katze - Video

*Und zum Schluss noch eine richtig geile "Gefängnis"-Werbung. ^^*
YouTube - CIF Commercial

Keine Sorge, hat nicht allzu lang gedauert. 
Fortsetzung folgt vllt. Will jetzt aber in die Heier.


----------



## computertod (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

weis nich obs erlaubt is, aber ich finds geil:
YouTube - Rechtsradikal in Mittelerde!

so als Anmerkung, des zweite lied hab ich reinzufällig


----------



## Nickles (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



> Klutten bei der Arbeit  http://www.myvideo.de/movie/3639202


habs schon 6 mal geschaut und is immer noch geil obwohls gar net so lustig ist ^^)


----------



## emmaspapa (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

 Autsch


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - idiota roku - idiot of the year 

YouTube - Chcia? si? popisa? a si? pop?akak?

YouTube - panzerabwehrrakete. dumm gelaufen

YouTube - Talent 2008 Denmark - Nicklas The Nerd Hip Hop Dancer


----------



## Unbenannt123 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das hier ist auch zu herrlich: YouTube - Randgruppe Nazis


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Women-car-Compilation



Kein Kommentar


----------



## DON (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

wollt ihr mal sehen wie kleintransporter hergestellt werden 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RszRFAbfF04https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut_w05ncEwc
und dan alle LKW fahrer: passt auf diese kleinen pfosten in den fusgängerzonen auf die stecken mehr weg als man denkt
myvideo LKW crash


----------



## Nickles (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



> YouTube - Talent 2008 Denmark - Nicklas The Nerd Hip Hop Dancer


Ich sag nur :


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das Video is auch zu blöd um war zu sein:
 (bla, bla, bla Mr. Freeman)

YouTube - HALF LIFE IN 60 SECONDS


----------



## Nickles (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



> Das Video is auch zu blöd um war zu sein:
> (bla, bla, bla Mr. Freeman)
> 
> YouTube - HALF LIFE IN 60 SECONDS
> __________________



Ich finds gar net so schlecht


----------



## Unbenannt123 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Was machen Nachrichtensprecher während der Werbung? 

Nachrichtensprecher während der Werbung - Video 



Flotter Geist schrieb:


> YouTube - Women-car-Compilation
> 
> 
> 
> Kein Kommentar


Ist schon in meiner kleinen Kollekion auf der vorherigen Seite.


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Februar 2009)

===>* Hose anziehen*


----------



## emmaspapa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Erklär das mal der Versicherung  Reifen


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Erklär das mal der Versicherung  Reifen




Geil!


Guckt dir das mal ganz an    So geil 


YouTube - Auto unfall


----------



## emmaspapa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das bringt mich auf  Carstens Welt

 Teil 2


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Lol, wie krank ist das den ;D 
Die merken auch nichts , omg 

Geiles Vid.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wie geil, die Folge hab ich noch garnicht gesehen.


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - TV Total - Klitschko versprecher




Mehr spektetättärä


----------



## Uziflator (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TZc2bV-52AQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TZc2bV-52AQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## potzblitz (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Das bringt mich auf  Carstens Welt
> 
> Teil 2



Ist das Geil....ich Lach mich weg...


----------



## Uziflator (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WtnC_CLpB3Y&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WtnC_CLpB3Y&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Das sind Freaks!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1_hnTNlYCbw&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1_hnTNlYCbw&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## emmaspapa (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Snickers und Mr. T. ROFL.TO : Mr T. is homophobic Video


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Auch wenn das bei BigFM häufiger vorkommt, das wird ihm vermutlich den Job kosten ROFL.TO : BigFM Morgenhans grabscht Video


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - lol lol, mein scheiß Sack ist länger als mein Schwanz


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkTfAcNiBws

Diese Frau hat einfach eine geniale Stimme.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Vorstellung von Google "La-de-tut".


----------



## sportline105 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

"hier z.b. mein freund ali. er besucht wohl gerade seine familie in amerika!" 

ob google wohl auch richtig aufm handy lade tut?


----------



## Mojo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

zum äa..ktivviieren von laäaditude


----------



## roadgecko (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Zwar nicht "lustig", aber gut

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gy8-tcAQeSc&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gy8-tcAQeSc&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Zwar nicht "lustig", aber gut
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gy8-tcAQeSc&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gy8-tcAQeSc&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Ich sehe nichts!


----------



## roadgecko (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich schon... naja hier nochmal der LINK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy8-...e.de/rumpelkammer/23828-lustige-videos-9.html


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

mal alle sieben teile anschauen: High-End-PC für 5.000 Euro: Hardware und Zubehör im Detail - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

irgendwie ist der pc uninteressant??
Schon allein das gehäuse



edit:Grad gesehen dass die ein window reinmachen...


----------



## maaaaatze (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

lol der pc is aber geil verkabelt


----------



## Unbenannt123 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



computertod schrieb:


> mal alle sieben teile anschauen: High-End-PC für 5.000 Euro: Hardware und Zubehör im Detail - COMPUTER BILD



Die 7.1-Soundkarte der Firma *Auz'n*. 
Glaub die Frau, die das liest, guck einfach doof in die Röhre. Tribble-Chanel? WTF?
Aber für 5000€ hätte man noch locker ne dritte Nvidia reinmachen können.

Hier noch ne geile Loewe-Werbung: YouTube - Loewe sound 
Vor dem Bassisten habe ich Angst.


----------



## computertod (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Kobra-07 schrieb:


> Aber für 5000€ hätte man noch locker ne dritte Nvidia reinmachen können.



oder nen Wakükühler für die HD4870X2


----------



## roadgecko (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - 800 KM/H CRASH TEST. PLANE AGAINST WALL

YouTube - unglaublich aber wahr


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



> YouTube - unglaublich aber wahr




Ist einem aus meiner Klasse auch mal  passiert


----------



## roadgecko (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das ist gut !

YouTube - Le Parkour FreeRunning Stunts


----------



## sportline105 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ8mPPwhax4

kommt das jemandem bekant vor?


----------



## Masterwana (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

         

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52UAEQfMTtU


----------



## Gott des Stahls (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich kenn auch ein gutes Video oder besser gesagt zwei:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hVrIyEu6h_E&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hVrIyEu6h_E&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FQiyWhGgjA0&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FQiyWhGgjA0&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


MfG jackass


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Familienduell - Geile Antworten

greetz


----------



## computertod (7. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Hier versucht ein Mann Windows Vista zu installieren .


----------



## Uziflator (8. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



computertod schrieb:


> YouTube - Hier versucht ein Mann Windows Vista zu installieren .



Was is denn das fürn Freak?!

Das sah nach einer gebrannten Vista DVD aus.


----------



## bobby (8. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

hehehe sehr schöner Tanz

YouTube - Cubby dances to Beyonce's Single Ladies Video


----------



## roadgecko (8. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iHLX_8DwkI0&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iHLX_8DwkI0&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

xD


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (8. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



 
Zwar nicht lustig, aber egal... 

Emmaspapaedit: genau darum habe ich den Link gelöscht ... Bitte derartige Videos nicht mehr posten, ich schaue mir zwar auch gerne mal ähnliches an, aber das ist nichts für dieses öffentliche Forum

greetz


----------



## potzblitz (12. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Der ist auch gut...aber man sollte des englischen Mächtig sein 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67YOIQRQPlE

und da lernt man noch was...hab mich köstlich amüsiert...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kysZxlbBSaM


----------



## v3rtex (14. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Edit: Video ist eine Station weiter unten


----------



## roadgecko (14. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Du musst den "Einbetten" Link angeben 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/96dWOEa4Djs&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/96dWOEa4Djs&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## v3rtex (14. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Hoppla


----------



## BamBuchi (15. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - TV total: Alkoholtest


----------



## roadgecko (15. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zBsxqQIu_5s&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zBsxqQIu_5s&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTuZUTfzDJQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTuZUTfzDJQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Uziflator (23. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sKd_ZU8ty08&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sKd_ZU8ty08&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Xrais (23. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Extrem Skater pain , man lausche auf den trümernden ton wie das schienbein das  Geländer trifft 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIptMNKXbsw

bei dem hier sind auch einiege geile dabei , unbedingt bis zum ende schauen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEteKy20tVU


----------



## sportline105 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

da find ich aber das besser 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCOAYTsF6Z0


----------



## Uziflator (23. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Andere Version!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/75E97XDNfTA&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/75E97XDNfTA&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BamBuchi (23. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Hast du gut gemacht


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKCmwL0hHVs

... und weiter gehts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhFxl7nxOJY


Drecks Hopper


----------



## Xrais (24. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB3hss3jK90

ich finds sehr geil , vorallem der nagger auf dem tisch 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv-CUwAQ4f0&feature=related

Die Schwakowiaks sind scon ein traum 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bsY8iozq7I&feature=related*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dLVMJ2VF04&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InPt54R-h4k&feature=related


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Lustig und krass zugleich 

KLICK

Mfg Micha


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (25. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - APPD Berlin Wahlkampfsendung

so ein Dullig^^

greetz


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (28. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Glaub das ist das Geilste, was ich je gesehen habe:

In einer ernsten türkischen Talkshow dreht ein Typ total durch. Er schreit, springt hoch und dreht noch glatt paar Purzelbäume. Es ist aber zu beachten, dass der andere bei 17sec _leck mich Arschen _sagt_, _also hat er doch nen Grund. XD

Auch wie die anderen reagieren, -ok, die Situation ist wirklich sehr krank- ist einfach herrlich!

Türkischer Talkgast dreht total durch - Video


----------



## sportline105 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Glaub das ist das Geilste, was ich je gesehen habe:
> 
> In einer ernsten türkischen Talkshow dreht ein Typ total durch. Er schreit, springt hoch und dreht noch glatt paar Purzelbäume. Es ist aber zu beachten, dass der andere bei 17sec _leck mich Arschen _sagt_, _also hat er doch nen Grund. XD
> 
> ...


der sagt "geht mich arschen" was aber nicht das selbe heißen muss wie in deutschland  denkt man z.b. an "arschratt" aus einer deutschen fernsehsendung


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (28. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



sportline105 schrieb:


> der sagt "geht mich arschen" was aber nicht das selbe heißen muss wie in deutschland  denkt man z.b. an "arschratt" aus einer deutschen fernsehsendung



"leck" passt aber viel mehr ^^

Und ist doch klar, dass das bestimmt etwas anderes auf Türkisch bedeutet.
Das IST ja gerade der Witz daran 

Hier, das ist auch noch sehr sehenswert:

Lamas mit Hüten - Video

Kaaaaaarl XD


----------



## Tom3004 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d-mC9wv2BE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es wird gemunkelt das, dass Oliver Pocher ist. 
Aber ich weiß es nicht genau. 
 Echt Cool


----------



## roadgecko (30. März 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

KP ob es echt ist aber lustig allemal ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fChUOIIfsxY&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fChUOIIfsxY&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Noch besser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1ApEGhcUjlE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1ApEGhcUjlE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> 

einer geht noch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Lq1afB2eDA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Lq1afB2eDA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bhj0mTsUIZo&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bhj0mTsUIZo&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>  ich werf mich weg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sp42j5-vmSA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sp42j5-vmSA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Nickles (7. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ist nicht lustig aber ich habs gerade gesehen...

schaut von Minute 3:35 bis 4:00


Ich weiss es ist alt aber es macht mich immer wieder wütend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rmcl4F6x4o&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rmcl4F6x4o&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Und hier kommt die Berichtqualität 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1jKYiSurZo&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1jKYiSurZo&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Ich hab frontal 21 eigentlich immer für seriös gehalten aber wenn ich mir ihre Berichte so ansehe 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Wi3KB7Tde0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Wi3KB7Tde0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

-----------------------------------

Das ist  LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_6BOFbAdGVM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_6BOFbAdGVM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Mein VW Käfer fährt seit Jahren...


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVKix2CDL1Y&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVKix2CDL1Y&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Wenn man es versteht ist es noch lustiger


----------



## Nickles (8. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6pQ2nCNls8A&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6pQ2nCNls8A&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZrIyWK_ijhE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZrIyWK_ijhE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e9cm9m6WIro&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e9cm9m6WIro&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## roadgecko (13. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rionX7hF-7g&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rionX7hF-7g&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0a9vwtvOdM&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0a9vwtvOdM&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Uziflator (13. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das mit den Teletubbys Massaker ist ja mal richtig genial.


----------



## rabensang (13. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Keine Ahnung ob schon im Thread war. Aber das bveste Shakira Video was ich kenne:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S-Tn0_8oPmI&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S-Tn0_8oPmI&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Willi macht die Tür ist einfach herrlich! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIGDcShVxrM


----------



## Uziflator (13. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wie Geil!


----------



## roadgecko (13. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Btslv172ceg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Btslv172ceg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R5rCdJZSijs&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R5rCdJZSijs&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Alucard (13. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das Telefonat is ja ma Hammer geil


YouTube - Der coole Anti-Deutschland Türke (Verarsche)


YouTube - Türke wird verarscht
​


----------



## endgegner (14. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das ist so geil xD
300 Gramm Schokolade Video - Neapster - MyVideo

und das auch noch gut^^
Funny Funkspruch Zwischen spanien und Amerikanern! Video - Da_vinci - MyVideo

auch noch gut^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JceSMwcRoEs&feature=related


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Der größte unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWEjJfjNu44


----------



## Cornholio (16. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Na, seid auch ihr stolz auf euer Land? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydu_PU7gGv8


----------



## SLIKX (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pBF2HDVBMA


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TheQ0_TSBho&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TheQ0_TSBho&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1nsBwLqLTE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a1nsBwLqLTE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Der _schöner_ () klingende Fast-Food-Freestyle-Rap - ich finds sogar besser. Zudem ist der Verkäufer noch richtig gut!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-uwY3sjqYX0&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-uwY3sjqYX0&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

Edit

Und etwas sehr geiles. Trackmania United; 1000 (!) Stück:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1UcQmJwTnBg&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1UcQmJwTnBg&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## computertod (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

@[3volution's|Brak3]
gibts die Map iwo zum download? oder is die Standard dabei?


----------



## Flotter Geist (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Der _schöner_ () klingende Fast-Food-Freestyle-Rap - ich finds sogar besser. Zudem ist der Verkäufer noch richtig gut!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-uwY3sjqYX0&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-uwY3sjqYX0&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


 


Wie heist denn das Lied in dem Video`?


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



computertod schrieb:


> @[3volution's|Brak3]
> gibts die Map iwo zum download? oder is die Standard dabei?



*Am Hinterkopf kratz*

Kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen. ^^
*
Edit*



Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Wie heist denn das Lied in dem Video`?



So, nach 50 Kommentaren bei Tube^^:

Flower von Moby

Hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sWb1iR2mzM


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> *Am Hinterkopf kratz*
> 
> Kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen. ^^
> *
> ...



Steht doch auch im vidoe am anfang.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ok ist eine Eigenproduktion. ^^


----------



## computertod (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Du bist Deutschland (Alkoholiker Version)


----------



## DanielX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Homemade Real Wolverine Like Claws X-Men - Video

Haben will !!!!!


----------



## SLIKX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

einfach geil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw4H12zWk-M&feature=channel_page
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIzSTJRHsCE&feature=channel_page
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmajn_v3e7U


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xdqT9SDets


----------



## SLIKX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

das beste ist bei 0:56
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnu8lferFQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## no_RIB (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z1eFdUSnaQM&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z1eFdUSnaQM&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## affenhirn (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das erste nicht beim essen anschauen!

YouTube - fire fart gone bad

Für leute die saw mögen:

YouTube - Saw Verarsche


----------



## SLIKX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

das erste is nen fake


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> das erste is nen fake



Das erste isn fake, und deins is Langweilig...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1cvDYY2cSw


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-7XwboOx98

Packt ja nie euer Handy in die Mikrowelle, das ist total übel!


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

rofl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qViYe9UHjq4&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qViYe9UHjq4&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DanielX (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqolwulVlsc


----------



## Holdman (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Detlef Kleinert alkoholisiert im Bundestag


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wenn ich ein paar Threads über HL durchlese, entdeck' ich immer mehr, was mir sogar nach paarmaligem Durchspielen gar nicht aufgefallen ist. So geben die Zombies nicht etwa dumme Geräusche von sich, sondern richtige Sprache, die rückwärts läuft:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pMv7VGbKBQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pMv7VGbKBQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Gott des Stahls (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

LOL,aber was er gesagt hat hab ich nicht verstanden


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Echt nicht?

Er sagt: "I got help! Help me!"

Weil er ja brennt...


----------



## Bond2602 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wer Sonic kennt, wird das mit sicherheit gut finden 

Ich lag danach vor lachen unterm Tisch  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qH4E3cD77uI&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qH4E3cD77uI&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## roadgecko (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

LooooooooooL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qWtC1uimwB4&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qWtC1uimwB4&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JimBeam (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wo wir schon bei Mario sind...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0GH4Ett03w


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJTYp1tvd3Q&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJTYp1tvd3Q&feature=related


----------



## computertod (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

auch geil 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw

€: wieso kann ich kein Video einbinden?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

du misst auf des youtube zeichen klicken


----------



## computertod (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> du misst auf des youtube zeichen klicken



hab ich doch, dann steht da
[ YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw[/YT]
leerschritt zur Veranschaulichung reingemacht


----------



## JimBeam (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

du musst nur das nach dem = zwischen die YT Tags schreiben, bei dir also [ yt]kWIWtrkZxUw[/yt]


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

[YT] 
YouTube - Lachanfall xD
[/YT]


hat es gefunzt?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

[YT] 
YouTube - Das Tier im Hintergrund...
[/YT]


----------



## SLIKX (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVrkeGBg74shttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwKOuo0ey7c&feature=channel_page
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYYT3e2ER6Y&feature=channel_page


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

[YT] 
YouTube - betrunkene Mädels
[/YT]


[YT] 
YouTube - Seb pisst!
[/YT]


----------



## SLIKX (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

@ Flenor: was machst du denn da?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ich hab doch im 1ten gefragt om man was sieht
sags doch glei, wie genau machst du das?


----------



## JimBeam (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wir sehen das gleiche wie du, hab doch oben erklärt was man machen muss.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ich mah das so: ich kopier den link hier beim antworten schreiben, dann markier ich ihn und drück auf youtube, ist das falsch?


----------



## mich (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

du musst das was bei youtube bei dem Video bei embedd oder so steht das musste kopieren und zwischen die[/YT] Dinger machen..


----------



## SLIKX (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

du kannst auch so machen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw4H12zWk-M&feature=channel_page
das hinter dem = musst du kopieren
dann die Youtubetaste drücken und in der mitte eonfügen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw4H12zWk-M&feature=channel_page


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

embedd? wo genau soll das sein  YouTube - Das Tier im Hintergrund...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XL149eBYDI
ah ok ich habs kapiert thx


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=002H25_rqys


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScxhqmC1Dec


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

aua mehr sag ich nich
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLDS6iFKQWs&NR=1


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbIQ_l0VEPM&NR=1


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEQg8lb8dsk&feature=related


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI_WlyKTXSE&NR=1


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

es gibt doch richtige vollidioten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxbnzIMSz54


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

einer geht noch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_ZbYN_zrQc


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

4 Posts hintereinander...^^


Omg^^


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> 4 Posts hintereinander...^^
> 
> 
> Omg^^


 jup... ich konnts mir eifach ned verkneifen xD


----------



## SLIKX (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-hlaoOmBsY


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Hier, ziemlich geil:

Geile Ein-Mann Band auf der Straße - Video


----------



## taks (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Die Schweizer Armee im Einsatz 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DU0L51Dt58


----------



## computertod (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

die 10 Bayrischen Grundregeln
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4eQWo7Aif0&NR=1


----------



## NixBlick (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Hier, ziemlich geil:
> 
> Geile Ein-Mann Band auf der Straße - Video


Falls es jemand interessiert das Lied heißt Budjav Lebac und ist von S.A.R.S.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Hab ich mich gerade weggerollt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryJ-G7zXQp0


----------



## NixBlick (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



DanielX schrieb:


> Hab ich mich gerade weggerollt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryJ-G7zXQp0


 Perfekte Streckung und Überschlag an der Landung hapert es noch Und es ist bewiesen Katzen Laden nicht immer auf den Pfoten


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



NixBlick schrieb:


> Perfekte Streckung und Überschlag an der Landung hapert es noch Und es ist bewiesen Katzen Laden nicht immer auf den Pfoten



du hast recht xD aber das video ist zu geil, ey ich krieg mich ned mehr


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich hab das heute schon bestimmt 10mal gesehen und roll mich jedes mal wieder weg. 

Irgendwie sieht das aus als würde die Katze denke sie kann wie Superman fliegen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ja schon i-wie xD


----------



## Gott des Stahls (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ahahahahaha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t7X9MQi7uOU&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t7X9MQi7uOU&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeezy (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

wie lustig*_*


----------



## Gott des Stahls (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

So ein Trottel...^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6iNXDxlxXs&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6iNXDxlxXs&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Mach die Kippe aus! Schlägerei - Lustiges Video, Fun Video Clip - ROFL.TO

hatte noch 2 gute, aber den link nicht mehr.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Gott des Stahls schrieb:


> So ein Trottel...^^
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6iNXDxlxXs&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6iNXDxlxXs&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



so kann ich mir dich gut in einigen jahren  vorstellen^^


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Der beste Vater der Welt 


Hirnfick.to :: Der beste Dad der Welt


----------



## maiggoh (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Is zwar en Lied un kein Video aba denke mal das is hier trotzdem mal gut aufgehoben

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St6DKzB_icI


----------



## endgegner (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Hürdenlauf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcUKgBZOR4E&feature=related voll blamiert^^
xD


----------



## BamBuchi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Moderator fliegt aufs Maul

Jawoll


----------



## maiggoh (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

 am Anfang vllt etwas langweilig aber es lohnt sich es ganz anzuschauen oder zumindest ab der hälfte!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePHqKP3RVmQ


----------



## eVoX (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

HAHA, der war mal drauf


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Epischste Familiy-Guy-Szene ever!!! (man muss sich aber schon des Englischen mächtig sein... )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aRn5-LQCg2s&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aRn5-LQCg2s&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Uziflator (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Epischste Familiy-Guy-Szene ever!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aRn5-LQCg2s&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aRn5-LQCg2s&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>



Wie Lustig!


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wie Lustig!



...nur wenn man nicht so bierernst ist.


----------



## mr_sleeve (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nUmaIF-wE&feature=related


----------



## maiggoh (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

da kann ich kontern
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOR9UyRU9xY


----------



## DON (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

hab ma ein lustiges video gefunden von GTA4 hab mich erst ma neben den hocker gelegt weil ich konnt einfach nichtmehr 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_ELngxCwec


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

*Kopfhörer/Headset auf, Augen zu* und versinken:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUDTlvagjJA&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IUDTlvagjJA&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## boss3D (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Eben von einem Kumpel den Link gemailt bekommen ...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgDkvbCI10A

  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gott des Stahls (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

LOL
****** lebt?
Das Video ist echt die Härte


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BZP1rYjoBgI&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BZP1rYjoBgI&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U2YFAKVe0F0&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U2YFAKVe0F0&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Gott des Stahls (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wusste gar nicht dass du so Dick bist Roadgecko


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Gott des Stahls schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht dass du so Dick bist Roadgecko



Shut the fu** up, you must


----------



## Gott des Stahls (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das bist jetzt nicht wirklich du oder?


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

dat ist toll^^YouTube - Wasser Fontäne auf Autobahn(Naturkatastrophe)


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Gott des Stahls schrieb:


> Das bist jetzt nicht wirklich du oder?



Nein 

Alle meine Videos findet man hier YouTube - Kanal von roadgecko

Entweder man liebt seinen Job - Oder nicht. Letzteres dürfte besser passen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_AFH1hVh8lM&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_AFH1hVh8lM&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

EDIT:

http://de.xfire.com/video/3884c/


----------



## computertod (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

sau geil:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnizNPmhCKs&feature=rec-HM-r2


----------



## DON (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Voll genial 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OjcRBoCbSg


----------



## TheGamler (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Aus aktuellem Anlass:
The Story von Monkey Island sehr kompakt erzählt! Sehr geil gemacht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID9kfv5Hgc8

falls das hier doch nicht funktionert:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID9kfv5Hgc8


----------



## Gamer09 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Die armen Kinder mssen sich bewegen! - Video - Chilloutzone


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Gamer09 schrieb:


> Die armen Kinder mssen sich bewegen! - Video - Chilloutzone



Was soll daran lustig sein


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Richtig so für die fetten kinder!


----------



## Flotter Geist (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Gamer09 schrieb:


> Die armen Kinder mssen sich bewegen! - Video - Chilloutzone


----------



## BMW M-Power (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

als wenn man ein schwein abmurkst... so hörte sich die an...


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

das ist nicht mehr lustig, das ist einfach nur noch total erbärmlich


----------



## BMW M-Power (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

als wenn das jetzt so steil war, dass man gleich kolabiert oder wie das heisst...

Das sollte eig. jeder schaffen, und wenn sie nicht den Mut dazu hat ist die einfach nur blöd. !


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> das ist nicht mehr lustig, das ist einfach nur noch total erbärmlich



Meine rede, ich weiß nich wie man über die Gesundheit anderer lachen kann...
Natürlich sollten die sich mehr bewegen, aber nicht so, das die Gesundheit schaden nimmt... Sondern der Körper so beansprucht wird, dass er regelmäßig u gleichmäßig Fett abbaut...


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Gamer09 schrieb:


> Die armen Kinder mssen sich bewegen! - Video - Chilloutzone



Herrlich 



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Meine rede, ich weiß nich wie man über die Gesundheit anderer lachen kann...
> Natürlich sollten die sich mehr bewegen, aber nicht so, das die Gesundheit schaden nimmt... Sondern der Körper so beansprucht wird, dass er regelmäßig u gleichmäßig Fett abbaut...



Nicht so, dass die Gesundheit schaden nimmt?  Ich bitte dich, die sollten bloß einen bissl steilen Hügel hochgehen. Sie ist doch gerade mal und die 16, 17 und nicht 50, 60. Man kann sich auch anstellen.

Ich war ja selbst mal vor 3 Jahren dick, 105kg auf 1,72m, und weiß wie es sich anfühlt. Vllt ist es schwer beim Joggen das Tempo zu halten, aber Walken kann mal auf jeden Fall.

Außerdem hat sie aus eigenem Willen gemacht, die Betreuerin meinte ja, dass sies sein lassen kann.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Meine rede, ich weiß nich wie man über die Gesundheit anderer lachen kann...
> Natürlich sollten die sich mehr bewegen, aber nicht so, das die Gesundheit schaden nimmt... Sondern der Körper so beansprucht wird, dass er regelmäßig u gleichmäßig Fett abbaut...


Man lacht ja nicht über deren Gesundheit, sondern darüber, dass die Unterschicht-Eltern dieser Kinder ihre Sprösslinge so im Fernsehen bloßstellen, damit der Ottonormaldepp drüber lachen und sich etwas besser fühlen kann.

Mitmachen bei einem Abnehmprogramm ist ja was sehr Positives, aber da ständig die Doku-Kamera eines Privatsenders im Nacken haben? Muss ja gut Kohle bringen. 
Je mehr Erniedrigung, desto mehr Cash, oder? Ich hab da kein Mitleid mit solchen Leuten.

Übrigens könnte der sender solche Szenen ja rauschneiden, das wäre respektvoll gegenüber den Kindern, aber macht man natürlich nicht, weil gerade um sowas geht es ja, das will Deutschland ja sehen.

Ich schau mir so nen Dreck jedenfalls nicht an, hab kein Mitleid mit den Leuten, die sich oder ihre Kinder für so nen Mist hergeben, sei es Dschungelcamp, Muttertausch, Abnehmcamp, Supernanny oder was auch immer... mehr als Lachen kann man über dieses Unterschichtsfernsehen doch eh nicht.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Man lacht ja nicht über deren Gesundheit, sondern darüber, dass die Unterschicht-Eltern dieser Kinder ihre Sprösslinge so im Fernsehen bloßstellen, damit der Ottonormaldepp drüber lachen und sich etwas besser fühlen kann.
> 
> Mitmachen bei einem Abnehmprogramm ist ja was sehr Positives, aber da ständig die Doku-Kamera eines Privatsenders im Nacken haben? Muss ja gut Kohle bringen.
> Je mehr Erniedrigung, desto mehr Cash, oder? Ich hab da kein Mitleid mit solchen Leuten.
> ...



Danke für die Worte. Möchte nämlich erwähnen, dass wieder eine neue Folge von Fernsehkritik.TV draußen ist. Pass perfekt.


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

@Adrenalize: Bin ebenfalls deiner Meinung. Sowas im Fernsehen zu zeigen ist echt  und unter aller würde. 
Die beste Stelle is die mim Amerikaner...mit Zuckerguß
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOXvvnMetII


----------



## Cop (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

auch cool:

YouTube - Olympia Skandal !


----------



## Gamer09 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Cop schrieb:


> auch cool:
> 
> YouTube - Olympia Skandal !



wie geil


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

lol das is gut


----------



## Silvecio (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Frage: Gibt es schizophrene Hunde?

Antwort:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cuamcit60vo


mfg
Silvecio


----------



## elCh (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ist zwar etwas fekal aber ich hab mich halb totgelacht xD

YouTube - Eure Mütter: Mein Sack


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das zweitgrößte Aquarium der Welt in Japan. Ein wunderschöner Anblick! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u7deClndzQw&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u7deClndzQw&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object> 

(Ist mein neuer Bildschirmschoner)


Edit



elCh schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas fekal aber ich hab mich halb totgelacht xD
> 
> YouTube - Eure Mütter: Mein Sack



Ist schon in meiner Zusammenstellung (Post 58/59) drin. ^^ Wurde unter meinem ehem. Namen _Kobra-07_ (jetzt _Unbenannt123_ da gelöscht) erstellt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/23828-lustige-videos-6.html


Edit II

Aber Eure Mütter haben noch das im Angebot. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HwzJfx9NIIY&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HwzJfx9NIIY&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## elCh (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

eure mütter sind einfach genial xD


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OXbJ_m1U9jw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OXbJ_m1U9jw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Finanzkriese erklärt


YouTube - Uwe erklärt die Krise


----------



## superman1989 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

da das hier ist gut

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/126058d1248645420-rc-modellbau-hobby-rc-car-donut-1000de-inliener-lol-superman1989.zip nur 2 mb groß!!!  und mit nem easter egg


----------



## -NTB- (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



superman1989 schrieb:


> da das hier ist gut
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ar-donut-1000de-inliener-lol-superman1989.zip nur 2 mb groß!!!  und mit nem easter egg





cooles vid aber was soll drana jetzt lustig sein




YouTube - Fat Girl Laughing


vor lauter  fast


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ihr wollt was lustiges ? Bitteschön ^^

:: MTV | Fur TV


----------



## -NTB- (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ihr wollt was lustiges ? Bitteschön ^^
> 
> :: MTV | Fur TV



naja..persönlich finde dass das nicht wirklich lustig ist dann schon eher spongebob

Fur TV ist ehereiner der gründe warum die jugent verblödet


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - silit gang bang


----------



## -NTB- (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



8800 GT schrieb:


> YouTube - silit gang bang




so sieht sie auch aus


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ich liebe switch^^


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

 ^^


----------



## -NTB- (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Furz


----------



## BamBuchi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

hahahahahaah


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



-NTB- schrieb:


> YouTube - Furz


 
Haha..
Einen schlimmeren Fake habe ich echt noch nie gesehen.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

miau

jaja so sin sie einfach geil, des beste is wo der riesen kater des arme kind umschmeisst


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Da werden mehrere Kinder umgeschmissen


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Haha..
> Einen schlimmeren Fake habe ich echt noch nie gesehen.



Doch: 

Horrorsturz von Treppe !!! - Video

Das ist sowas schon schlecht. Also jetzt so richtig.


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Also ich würde sagen das ist echt !


----------



## -NTB- (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Haha..
> Einen schlimmeren Fake habe ich echt noch nie gesehen.




fake...? dass bist doch du!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



-NTB- schrieb:


> fake...? dass bist doch du!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Was geht'n mit dir ab..


----------



## NixBlick (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



-NTB- schrieb:


> Finanzkriese erklärt
> 
> 
> YouTube - Uwe erklärt die Krise


Auf ulmen.tv gibt es noch mehr. Da gibt es auch noch andere Charaktere die er spielt



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ihr wollt was lustiges ? Bitteschön ^^
> 
> :: MTV | Fur TV


Ein paar sind ganz gut aber lieber auf Englisch^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bUbBnM9O7uk&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bUbBnM9O7uk&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


ole88 schrieb:


> miau
> 
> jaja so sin sie einfach geil, des beste is wo der riesen kater des arme kind umschmeisst


 Dachte im ersten Moment die Katze in der Flasche sei ein Fake  
Hier auch ein Klassiker
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fK1ujbPgLgo&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fK1ujbPgLgo&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Silvecio (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Hallo,

schon mal überlegt, was passiert, wenn gezeichnete Bilder ein Eigenleben entwickeln?

Animator vs Animation

Und:

Animator vs Animation 2

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Uziflator (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/psvL2eYQ7YM&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/psvL2eYQ7YM&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## KempA (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

das is zu gut

youtube.com/watch?v=-jdqk7BUSm0


----------



## roadgecko (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



recell schrieb:


> das is zu gut
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=-jdqk7BUSm0



Baaahhh xD


----------



## emmaspapa (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

 Star Wars Dance Party


----------



## roadgecko (9. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Star Wars Dance Party



Star Wars ? Ist das nicht die Kopie von Porn Wars ?  

YouTube - Porn wars

Auch gut der Bums Song

YouTube - Bums Song German

Hab ich das schon gepostet ?

YouTube - Tankmen Infinity [german fandub]

Und der Klassiker 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K2cYWfq--Nw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K2cYWfq--Nw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Star Wars Dance Party



MC Hammer Vader Busts a MoveVideo

Das finde ich deutlich besser


----------



## emmaspapa (16. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Nord Korea rockt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWTvhmFQQrQ&hl=de


----------



## NixBlick (17. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich weiß bei dem Video nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hlqKYpMK1MU&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hlqKYpMK1MU&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>
YouTube - Der "Spiegel" und das Netz als rechtsfreier Raum


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ich könnt mich jedesmal wegschmeißen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WOVjZqC1AE4&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WOVjZqC1AE4&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BamBuchi (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Wohin mit dem ****************** ?


----------



## roadgecko (20. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wQkVVjFHX-g&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wQkVVjFHX-g&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## emmaspapa (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Abspritzen wenn die Schwiegermutter kommt


----------



## roadgecko (21. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N9_Xh9Ax0f8&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N9_Xh9Ax0f8&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

zu geil, good old Bundeswehr 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pva44YxHgho&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pva44YxHgho&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## maiggoh (24. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MZhF1KTqFk&feature=related


----------



## Silvecio (25. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Gearde auf PCGames.de gefunden.
Finde ich genial gemacht. Und schön retro 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qsWFFuYZYI


----------



## Justin Bieber (25. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

falls jemand im büro arbeitet sollte er sich dass ansehen


YouTube - Krieg im Büro


----------



## phenom-2 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MItXzrdu7sQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MItXzrdu7sQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## eVoX (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0ogtIy3_8M

Kein Video aber auch geil


----------



## Amigo (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Na wer wohnt hier noch bei Mutti?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Na wer wohnt hier noch bei Mutti?



Was ist das für ein schei*dreck, wer kommt auf die idee so einen müll zu machen


----------



## Amigo (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Hab ich meinen Kumpel auch gefragt... einfach krank der Typ... so krank dass es irgendwo schon wieder lustig ist! 
Aber die Überdosis ist bei dem schnell erreicht, er selbst kann da wohl auch ein Lied von singen...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Hab ich meinen Kumpel auch gefragt... einfach krank der Typ... so krank dass es irgendwo schon wieder lustig ist!
> Aber die Überdosis ist bei dem schnell erreicht, er selbst kann da wohl auch ein Lied von singen...



Also ich finde es so übertrieben Krank (und Dumm), das es einfach nur zum  ist


----------



## The_Freak (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich finds geil


----------



## BamBuchi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Manche Leute verstehen kein spaß.


----------



## GoZoU (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Im Auftrag eines anderen Users:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pPXuCPDQkA

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Manche Leute verstehen kein spaß.



Spaß? Was soll daran Spaß sein, das is doch richtiger blödsinn!!!!!


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Spaß? Was soll daran Spaß sein, das is doch richtiger blödsinn!!!!!



find ich irgendwie auch  Und dabei ist mein "Spaß-Bereich" schon sehr groß ^^


----------



## Amigo (6. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Dieses "Mama ich muss AA" [] ist doch irgendwo sozialkritisch oder nicht?!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Im Auftrag eines anderen Users:
> MfG
> GoZoU


Ist ja mal Geil!

Ich glaub der war in "Tanaris" unterwegs.


----------



## RapToX (12. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Speckfan - Video - Chilloutzone

der kleine ist zu geil


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich hoff ihr könnt gut Englisch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzgEi_u9-88


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

bitte haltet euch fest, dieses video is fast nicht zum aushalten vor komischen bildern und gestalten:

YouTube - Cradle Of Filth - Temptation


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ist wohl nicht deine Welt, was?
Frag mal Opheliac, ob der es auch lustig findet.
Ich zumindest nicht, weil ich solche Musik unter anderem höre.


----------



## frEnzy (16. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

So tanze ich ab heute nur noch!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC2vp-hazko


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Für alle Freunde der Muschis.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xE8kyQOwoGU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xE8kyQOwoGU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BvXKXP5wFOE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BvXKXP5wFOE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tG6bYepWZwU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tG6bYepWZwU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## emmaspapa (21. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Virales Marketing  KinderKreis TV In Deutschland kommt das SEK bei so einem  Na seht selbst ....


----------



## Opheliac (22. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qld6pdkgPVk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRz843c9ZbM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Yj66DlttQ


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=//www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8dozccA7fs&feature=player_embedded#t=43


----------



## Opheliac (24. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMpmW4DTBi0


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

@Flenor
Was vergessen?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5blbv4WFriM&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5blbv4WFriM&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DqTi0ZFDawY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DqTi0ZFDawY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (24. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPkQotE4Mjs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boAp2d_kayI


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ne, eign nicht... aber i-wie kann er es ned anzeigen...:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8dozccA7fs&feature=player_embedded

Edit: Also i-wie funzt das ned: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8dozccA7fs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Opheliac (24. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0whcFS8SdfA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq6gxbUT4gc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMEn_x5500s


----------



## Silvecio (25. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Letztens auf Pc Action Fun, the wrong hole:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHVW7Zy_vg


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Juhu, ich hab ne Hymne.


----------



## mr_sleeve (25. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

die haben echt gekifft  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mUVsFhuLSs&feature=channel


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> die haben echt gekifft


Ne, haben sie nicht, die sind einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Mein cooler Onkel Charlie / Two and a half Men, Samen säen

YouTube - Homer Simpson UIUAA...


----------



## Falco (26. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wers noch nicht kennt: Saugeile Grafikkarte Video - schwarzerskorpion1 - MyVideo


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (26. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

The Italian Man Who went to Malta^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m1TnzCiUSI0&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m1TnzCiUSI0&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Flenor Eldar2 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZUw6B0qfW0


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Sehr geil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCNDeMi2qdA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

http://vkontakte.ru/video26591862_117665539

http://vkontakte.ru/video26591862_132852617

http://vkontakte.ru/video26591862_133138096

http://vkontakte.ru/video26591862_132848884


----------



## -NTB- (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - 10 minuten schwarzer bildschirm ohne sound


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NFmUMQ_XApg&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NFmUMQ_XApg&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Emmaspapaedit: Wenn das nicht so doof wäre, dann würde/müsste ich das hier löschen


----------



## Ahab (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Virenprktschz... aaaaaalter  auweia aber eigentlich isses wirklich nich lustig.


prrrrrfzzz.... 

hier mein senf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkMWdI2IKiw the final countdown... und nein, es gibt keinen gott


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

der hat ja einen am Dempel...

Hast recht, das is ehrer Amrselig...


----------



## emmaspapa (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Genau und jetzt Schluß ... back @ topic ...

 Mähhhh


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Hier noch eins, aber bitte Mods, wenn das zu weit geht bitte darauf Hinweisen^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WNLq1-O8MpY&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WNLq1-O8MpY&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Major Lorne (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Wie is die alte denn druff?


----------



## roadgecko (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Major Lorne schrieb:


> Wie is die alte denn druff?



Als wenn die nicht angeheuert ist, und/oder bezahlt wird


----------



## Major Lorne (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Sowas gibts ja immer bei den Privatsendern. 
Ob es nun Supernanny ist oder Talkshows.


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das war bei Comedystreet und die alte Dame war vom Team.  

Und hier mal was für die guten alten Nintendo Freaks ( da werden Errinnerungen wach ):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ja, das waren noch Zeiten....
....die ich nie Erlebt habe^^

Hier noch ein paar guuute Sachen xD



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EkKnFdjm35Y&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EkKnFdjm35Y&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YersIyzsOpc&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YersIyzsOpc&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dE7bmCoKUGI&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dE7bmCoKUGI&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qvtFJJ5XmzE&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qvtFJJ5XmzE&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## falloutboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

polka rockt...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_TIOfUEudo


YouTube - KATY PERRY "Hot'n'cold" Ukrainian Polka band


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjBtFw_s3k


----------



## Justin Bieber (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9jS72zdfB0


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/clTSOT-6-Iw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/clTSOT-6-Iw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ahab (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

das nintendo video alter wie geil!  wie die kiddies am rad drehn NUR geil


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



roadgecko schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/clTSOT-6-Iw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/clTSOT-6-Iw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



der hat vergessen ihr die Snickerspackung mitzugeben^^

Jetzt weiß ich, wie mein nächsten PC bekomm xD. Ich schick einfach meine Omma in den PC Laden LooooooL


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Verstehen Sie Spaß extrem, die spinnen die  Japaner .


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Japanischer Elternsprechtag?


----------



## Silvecio (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Mir ist da grad was bei PCA übern Weg gelaufen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iIOmubk5sA


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

wie gaiiil haha


----------



## eVoX (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

So sieht es aus, wenn man betrunken Bier kaufen geht


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Pixar mal anders

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Btsz5d2m6Q

Falls es das You Tube Video nicht funzt man neheme den LINK


----------



## Slim1 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es diese Video hier schon gibt aber ich find des einfach hammer

YouTube - driften arab


----------



## El-Hanfo (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBEGMeya7BE
Der eingebettete Player wollte nicht


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich weiß zwar ned was daran witzig sein soll, aber was solls...


----------



## Slim1 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

kapier ich auch nicht


----------



## Kalle123 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

*Kopf kratz*


----------



## Wolf78 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Die Schläger - Vadder Abraham 

YouTube - Rambo - der beste Koch der Welt


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Eine Porno-Darstellerin stellt sich an, weil der Schw*nz von ihrem gegenüber stinkt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLZr70eWUgQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLZr70eWUgQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Rizzard (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Weiß nicht wie oft das Video schon verlinkt wurde, aber finds trotzdem nicht schlecht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJG5LFcfO-4


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Eine optisch und akustisch aufpolierte Version von einem meiner Lieblings-Videos "The Italian Man Who Went To Malta". So hammer. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rsvu5Sz8bTw&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rsvu5Sz8bTw&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Slim1 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

So und hier mal eine Star Wars verarsche

YouTube - Star Wurst 1


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

E-Gittare-Beatbox. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Toki0MFfUzc&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Toki0MFfUzc&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>


----------



## roadgecko (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l_TeYqvpk-A&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l_TeYqvpk-A&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Da hier ja gerade so ein bisschen eine Diskussion übers Niveau entbrannt ist, gibts hier mal den von der BILD verbotenen Werbespot der TAZ:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/skY4nddl5q0&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/skY4nddl5q0&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

cYa

3B


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ich find das auch ganz luschtig:

YouTube - snow informer nko tek remix!


----------



## Justin Bieber (1. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Shii - The Wii for Women


----------



## boss3D (3. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Mann ruft bei der Polizei an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXvRa4OVsMA

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Nintendo Wii Wixxer Video - - MyVideo


----------



## Justin Bieber (3. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Nintendo Wii Wixxer Video - - MyVideo





rofl


----------



## taks (3. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Facebook ist Stasi auf freiwilliger Basis   


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5cZaaRzwGk


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y06Kp7Sb_x0


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - handelsblatt spacepen


----------



## Da_Frank (10. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



StormraidR schrieb:


> YouTube - handelsblatt spacepen



Leute im ernst, er hat mir das Video auch schon gezeigt, findet ihr sowas lustig?


----------



## Mac Scot (10. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Leute im ernst, er hat mir das Video auch schon gezeigt, findet ihr sowas lustig?


Auf jedenfall lustiger als das vorhergehende.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das Video selbst is net schlecht, nur das das Werbung ist nervt ein wenig^^


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MVnMxd8oUFM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MVnMxd8oUFM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Da_Frank (14. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

... lool... wie gemein diese Videos sind xD...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (14. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2h3hVrootIg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2h3hVrootIg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Da_Frank (15. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Um die Uhrzeit schau ichs mir mal lieber nich mehr an...


----------



## lord-elveon (15. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Hab ich heute morgen auf Spiegel Online gesehen, und der war echt der Beste:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dsU3B0W3TMs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dsU3B0W3TMs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (21. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

E-Bass mit Balloon + Box, nicht übel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJHUwlsY9g4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJHUwlsY9g4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (22. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Phantombild aus Bolivien.  Das hat doch ein Kleinkind gemalt...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4yrUgDTq8To&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4yrUgDTq8To&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## No0dle (23. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnXAQkGr5CI


----------



## Da_Frank (24. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Lamas mit Hüten waren schonmal vertreten, aber sehr nice.. kaaaarl... das tötet menschen.. ou.. ich. ouuuu.. dass wusste ich nicht


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (26. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Sex und Beat ist mies, ein Ausschnitt aus einer WDR-Doku der später 1960er.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hefYyYFRl70&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hefYyYFRl70&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

Ich lieg am Boden, wie geil ist das denn?.
"Sex, vor allem in Verbindung mit Beat, ist mies! Haltet euch fern!"


----------



## Kevoor (26. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Okay  also weiß ja nicht ob das Video hier rein passt - es ist mehr krank als lustig , aber schaut es euch einfach mal an 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_RjMSWhGWak&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_RjMSWhGWak&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## thecroatien (26. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Kevoor schrieb:


> Okay  also weiß ja nicht ob das Video hier rein passt - es ist mehr krank als lustig , aber schaut es euch einfach mal an
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_RjMSWhGWak&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_RjMSWhGWak&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>





Man man man, das Video geht ja momentan rum wie sonst was


----------



## Kevoor (27. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



thecroatien schrieb:


> Man man man, das Video geht ja momentan rum wie sonst was



Ja stimmt  trotzdem super geil

get on my horse...


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (27. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Kevoor schrieb:


> Ja stimmt  trotzdem super geil
> 
> get on my horse...



Jo, aber ich hab das Gefühl, mein IQ halbiert sich jedes Mal...


Ein cooler LipDub von The Offsprings "Pretty Fly" von franz. Studenten. So viel Stoff können die ja an der Uni nicht haben... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w5cJDBGR-14&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w5cJDBGR-14&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## Kevoor (27. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Jo, aber ich hab das Gefühl, mein IQ halbiert sich jedes Mal...


bei dem video verbrennen die Zellen schneller als bei nem großbrand im Schädel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaWoWf_dXT0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaWoWf_dXT0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (27. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



Kevoor schrieb:


> Okay  also weiß ja nicht ob das Video hier rein passt - es ist mehr krank als lustig , aber schaut es euch einfach mal an
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_RjMSWhGWak&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_RjMSWhGWak&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>





Kevoor schrieb:


> bei dem video verbrennen die Zellen schneller als bei nem großbrand im Schädel
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaWoWf_dXT0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OaWoWf_dXT0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>



Argh, ich hoffe mein Schaden hat kein Gehirn genommen...


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ob lustig, traurig oder heiter, postet weiter.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Pown Flash loop 4326 - http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/coconutupbutt;bbbb, ****, yourself, coconut - flash loop gallery

http://www.pown.it/2156/3869124


----------



## Scorpioking78 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Auch sehr unterhaltsam:

YouTube - Female Driver Compilation; THESE WOMEN CANT DRIVE!

oder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iMapZuZEexQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iMapZuZEexQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Man, das ist kalt!


----------



## roadgecko (28. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lqO31TLP5eI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lqO31TLP5eI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Videoantwort zum 30 second Video ^^


----------



## Cop (28. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

war der schon ?
YouTube - polizei demoliert Motorroller


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich liebe die Teile 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YBO87Tsl79o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YBO87Tsl79o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (29. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4VKVnq-GOY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prPb0cqxdX8&feature=PlayList&p=A7757D67EF802531&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1elUxsvG7s&feature=PlayList&p=AF59378C9277FC63&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT8e580_oXM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quRsc9NCsd4


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

z0r.de Loop #838
z0r.de Loop #853

Die seite is der Hammer !

Ihr auch mal eins von einer unser PCGH Leuten....^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g7utgNJZLfE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g7utgNJZLfE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Creme de la Creme - Haschisch Kakerlake


----------



## Kevoor (30. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> z0r.de Loop #838
> z0r.de Loop #853
> 
> Die seite is der Hammer !
> ...




awww  hoffentlich haben die den Crysis Kulli nicht weggeworfen ...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Der Coolste Bauer der Welt würde ich meinen....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jag7oTemldY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jag7oTemldY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

Wieder mal eine PCGH Video....das ist nur Krank

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YfXF161Ov50&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YfXF161Ov50&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DJVBsUX-zCM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DJVBsUX-zCM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
Na ja ist wohl Schauspielerei


----------



## herethic (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W6q9_dcQ-AY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W6q9_dcQ-AY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

[YT]*<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4NPBuflUsMw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4NPBuflUsMw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>*[/YT]Muss dazu sagen dass ist ein Linux speziel für Kinder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Avw3cMFRpKM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Avw3cMFRpKM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rCuXzqDyydA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rCuXzqDyydA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
YouTube - Pro7 Taff mit Daniel Aminati "Deine Mudder" 20.4.2009


----------



## herethic (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/reSezHir4-o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/reSezHir4-o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Pro7 Taff mit Daniel Aminati "Deine Mudder" 20.4.2009


----------



## kays (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

@thrian - dir is ein wenig langweilig oder ?


----------



## herethic (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ja kann sein,wieso?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das mit Taff is ja mal geil deine Mudder 

ist zwar nur Ton...aber ich finde es schon Lustig 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Aqlz0XClTmw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Aqlz0XClTmw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G917DJ0XbWo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G917DJ0XbWo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w4-OMvcfHj8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w4-OMvcfHj8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Opheliac (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfJeAMKndRg&feature=related


----------



## zocks (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Das Video soll ja nicht Lustig sein, sondern ein cooles PS3 Portable zeigen. Ist aber wohl der einzige Thread wo sowas erlaubt ist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9sXhYlIfRY


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Hier etwas, was eigentlich jeder Bayer schon mal gesehen haben sollte

YouTube - Ein Münchner im Himmel (a guy from munich in heaven) - German - Ludwig Thoma


----------



## Flotter Geist (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQKiHz9Gh0Q


----------



## atti11 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

das ist megaaa
Ausraster am PC

der arme drucker ^^


----------



## Da_Frank (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Schon bekannt, aber immer wieder lustig


----------



## eVoX (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*



atti11 schrieb:


> das ist megaaa
> Ausraster am PC
> 
> der arme drucker ^^


Noch schlechter kann man nicht faken


----------



## Opheliac (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTinAahNzKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZCIjX0E4is&NR=1


----------



## roadgecko (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das schon einmal gezeigt habe, aber es ist immer noch lustig 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yw3W5-xsvM4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yw3W5-xsvM4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ist das ein fettes Kind und da soll mal einer sagen die hätten da hinten nix zu essen.


----------



## roadgecko (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

xD ohne worte ^^

Video


----------



## kuki122 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m_qv7K3nxsk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m_qv7K3nxsk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Zu geil 
[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OwWdGdX-dcg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OwWdGdX-dcg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>][/YT]


----------



## roadgecko (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/StjY9OpyH7E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/StjY9OpyH7E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/78bCNkjOUNo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/78bCNkjOUNo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Video 2 HEFTIG


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Ich hab mich weggeworfen

YouTube - NichtLustig 4 Trailer - Joscha Sauer

greetz


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Family Guy German Treppe Runterfallen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSGObTtDdqM&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9bDtAQEODQ&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLTsGXkcjtU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JhuOicPFZY&feature=related


----------



## disaster-master (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

extreme LED sheep art 
einfach genial^^


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Zufällig mal drüber gestoßen....

EDIT: Zefix, gibt's schon gleich am Anfang....


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

Was mache ich wenn ich langeweile habe? 
SpeedRuns.net - Super Mario 64
Super Mario 64 in 15 Minuten und 24 Sekunden^^


----------



## Winduser (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

ROFL (Speedrun)
SpeedRuns.net - Document details
Panic Restaurant in 13:37

HAMMER-LEET-IG


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eBLM2Ol5pLU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eBLM2Ol5pLU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Die große Quatsch Winter Show - ProSieben - Dave Davis - Motombo Umbokko


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vI9TR6Bj6v0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vI9TR6Bj6v0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

weil es letztens wieder bei den Simpsons kam^^:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ipKwNbD1M1Y&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ipKwNbD1M1Y&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TerrorTomato (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

YouTube - Arsch voll Kohle


----------



## RapToX (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lustige Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A43JOxLa5MM


----------



## herethic (21. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8XpjNLwI7_4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8XpjNLwI7_4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Januar 2010)

Cool die dummen Amis.  Typisch nur das *wir* niemals die Anderen!


----------



## RapToX (21. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqzwl-jydVQ

der kleine ist echt zu geil


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Januar 2010)

Klassiker:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iGGAWY7VNJ0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iGGAWY7VNJ0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6MZhF1KTqFk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6MZhF1KTqFk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (22. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F_G3uPhecWM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F_G3uPhecWM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## boss3D (23. Januar 2010)

Das nenne ich mal geile Werbung:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqlQS5CCmwI

MfG, boss3D


----------



## herethic (24. Januar 2010)

Immer noch eine der geilsten Dinger 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Iq89Ehts7Cc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Iq89Ehts7Cc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (26. Januar 2010)

Entschuldigung für Doppelpost,aber das muss man einfach mal sehen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/icOO7Ut1P4Y&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/icOO7Ut1P4Y&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dJZ4fy6Ms5U&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dJZ4fy6Ms5U&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Das zweite ist besser





Jeder der denkt er ist schlecht in English muss sich nicht mehr Schämen,das ist das Englisch von Morgen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Januar 2010)

Naja bis auf die Aussprache gehts ja, da sind manche Sprüche von Westerwelle schlimmer.

Hier mal noch einer der fähigsten Redner^^ Wenn der Bundeskanzler geworden wäre, hätten wir uns alle umbringen können:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uF6u0S61soI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uF6u0S61soI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (26. Januar 2010)

Westerwelle:
"I think I Spider"
Er wollte damit eigentlich sagen.
"Ich glaube ich Spinne"


----------



## SestR (26. Januar 2010)

Zu geil   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hsvAj6qfmFQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hsvAj6qfmFQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (30. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qqXi8WmQ_WM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qqXi8WmQ_WM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FYq59ykUUoU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FYq59ykUUoU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (5. Februar 2010)

Da hat einer ROFL wohl wörtlich genommen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_16WqgUPS0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_16WqgUPS0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (6. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Westerwelle:
> "I think I Spider"
> Er wollte damit eigentlich sagen.
> "Ich glaube ich Spinne"



I break together. 



thrian schrieb:


> Da hat einer ROFL wohl wörtlich genommen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_16WqgUPS0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_16WqgUPS0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Nein, nein... er rastet aus, weil er beleidigt wird. Der andere sagt bei 17 sek. "leck mich, Arschen". 


Ein weiterer Beweiß, dass MTV seine Mitarbeiter quält ...ehm den Arbeitsvertrag befolgt.  Joko muss ein Praktikum für P0rnostar Vivian Schmidt absolvieren. Es geht dabei heiß her (wirklich!). Hammer geil. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6wFF9qM4sJ0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6wFF9qM4sJ0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## shila92 (6. Februar 2010)

Flipper! Flipper!


----------



## RapToX (6. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jBKKV2V8eU


----------



## kuki122 (6. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxOyMRMzWRY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxOyMRMzWRY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vM_oqvYbL5g&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vM_oqvYbL5g&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## IFabian123 (7. Februar 2010)

lol

[YT][/YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynitsTwm8js&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynitsTwm8js&feature=related


----------



## herethic (8. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntWnIZVHCF8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntWnIZVHCF8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (10. Februar 2010)

Und noch einmal etwas mit Joko ...und Klaas: P0rno-Ping-Pong!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/84ti8f9jeNg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/84ti8f9jeNg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>

Omas von der Müllhalde.


----------



## kuki122 (10. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gltuHkzeJW4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gltuHkzeJW4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## kuki122 (13. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bTzT72mq4Tw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bTzT72mq4Tw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

Roffle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SrRhriW2vHE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SrRhriW2vHE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Phenom2 (18. Februar 2010)

LOOL xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nycqSVIXOV4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nycqSVIXOV4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. Februar 2010)

[YT]YouTube - Rammstein singt viva colonia


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Februar 2010)

Geilste Southpark Szene.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h_z5x3nu3TA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h_z5x3nu3TA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Michel1982 (21. Februar 2010)

Etwas Eigenwerbung... meine YouTube-Videos 

YouTube - Kanal von Michel156


MfG,

Michel


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2010)

Hehe...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="340" height="285"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fhDNh_GG7-E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fhDNh_GG7-E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="340" height="285"></embed></object>


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6g3piv7pUHw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6g3piv7pUHw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR-I4Y5Zyac


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

Bundeswehr-Panne: Handgranate fliegt zurück auf MSN Video


----------



## Flotter Geist (28. Februar 2010)

YouTube - The best bloopers ever


----------



## roadgecko (28. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rPR3jY8x1Rc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rPR3jY8x1Rc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ini (28. Februar 2010)

Es ist immer wieder ein Brüller.

Zum Video -->


----------



## roadgecko (28. Februar 2010)

lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3lPYScNaJU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3lPYScNaJU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Low (28. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCJ21vLzOI


----------



## RapToX (28. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChN-jdEsgdM


----------



## roadgecko (1. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_oqhSTZzYS0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_oqhSTZzYS0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Shi (1. März 2010)

YouTube - Teenage Mutant Hitler Turtles/Pokemon Braune Edition Intro Theme

wie bindet man das Vid ein?


----------



## herethic (1. März 2010)

So
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gzt_I9iERwI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gzt_I9iERwI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. März 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChN-jdEsgdM



Das ist ja mal obergeil, wie die rumstöhnt


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (3. März 2010)

Ein sehr geiles Video für alle HL- und TF2-Fans:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-GNnftq744I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-GNnftq744I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

Beide Erzfreinde verlieben, Geburtshilfe mit dem Graviton, Spyron (ergibt sogar Sinn) ...einfach nur krank.


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7yIDQW6AiYA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7yIDQW6AiYA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDVGBEn46eg&feature


----------



## Flotter Geist (12. März 2010)

YouTube - Family Guy S4_F10 Krümelmonster 2


----------



## schmodel (13. März 2010)

YouTube - B5 Radio Interview mit Günther Thiel 

wenn ein radiomoderator ausversehen einen Namensgleichen anruft der von nix weiss


----------



## roadgecko (13. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c3ZvlE4U0Hs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c3ZvlE4U0Hs&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Silvecio (13. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QhpFJEzuEg


----------



## kuki122 (26. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnsXmXlBT40&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnsXmXlBT40&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

HIHI!!


----------



## Sash (27. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZIqiI1dFvY


----------



## roadgecko (27. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9v0ClnEFso&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9v0ClnEFso&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sash (27. März 2010)

aua sowas kann schnell nach hinten losgehen, wenn der falsche die halbautomatik gefunden hätte..


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. März 2010)

Also ich hätte sie nicht zurück gegeben.


----------



## roadgecko (28. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MytfhzcSF-Y&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MytfhzcSF-Y&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kRbKCTFQDY


----------



## Flotter Geist (4. April 2010)

Blowjob Fail - Video


----------



## Sash (4. April 2010)

es gibt leute die sollten sich von computern fern halten..


----------



## Painkiller (6. April 2010)

Auch ein schönes Video....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kma679-WvVc


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H8gKmQ6Hrro&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H8gKmQ6Hrro&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kcZLuvNCzWM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kcZLuvNCzWM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Silvecio (10. April 2010)

Özil hats drauf


----------



## boss3D (11. April 2010)

Wirklich gute Fanvideos zu LOTS sind leider selten, aber jetzt hat mal wieder jemand ein ganz passables auf youtube hochgeladen. Leider kurz, aber gut ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rjoHcckbb4

Wer die Serie nicht kennt, wird mit dem Video allerdings wenig anfangen können.

*[Edit]*
Noch ein verdammt geiles Video zu LOTS entdeckt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUUu-XLymzE

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. April 2010)

So geil! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cL_qGMfbtAk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cL_qGMfbtAk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (17. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUNXdM9z2zE


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqphKlMv92A&NR=1 

 
EY EY EY EY !


----------



## herethic (22. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wsaIQC2TyLc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wsaIQC2TyLc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## roadgecko (28. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y66UPPVgyXg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y66UPPVgyXg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

Hi!

da fallen mir zwei ein:

Der Blog eines öffentlich-rechtlichen Senders:
zivilisiert S-Bahn-Fahren

Und ein Video, über das ich schon viel gelacht habe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcsPmc5rYQQ
Ok, die Qualität ist nicht soo toll, aber das zieht!

Ich finde: die Oma hat 'nen Oskar verdient!


----------



## exa (13. Mai 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqphKlMv92A&NR=1
> 
> 
> EY EY EY EY !



bei mir hat sich kein Mundwinkel geregt...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Mai 2010)

exa schrieb:


> bei mir hat sich kein Mundwinkel geregt...



Bist halt n ganzn  harter


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Mai 2010)

Brilliant! 
Ich finde die Idee genial.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="960" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCiiHSo_Zq8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCiiHSo_Zq8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="960" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## Painkiller (14. Mai 2010)

EPIC FAIL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HycLmABpeQ0&NR=1


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Mai 2010)

Hier auch mal EPIC FAIL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2gTkLKcktVM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2gTkLKcktVM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mastersound200 (14. Mai 2010)

Seeeehr geil vor allem die Comments...

Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 3-Way SLI Review


----------



## roadgecko (15. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4jOZyiupXQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4jOZyiupXQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2010)

gestern im Poetry Slam gewesen, extrem geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ycIIPGwt_qc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ycIIPGwt_qc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Silvecio (17. Mai 2010)

Sehr interessanter Kurzfilm:

God is a DJ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfX-s4dcYBg


----------



## TheRammbock (22. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J1PdCj0Z_eY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J1PdCj0Z_eY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

Hier auch mal nen Epic Fail 
Idioten auf Kinderspielplatz - Hornoxe.com


----------



## TheRammbock (23. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K-wG-nQmoEY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K-wG-nQmoEY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjr0bIsxLtE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjr0bIsxLtE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

roflmao


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Mai 2010)

schade, dass es nicht mehr läuft:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kGeQ-XGT25c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kGeQ-XGT25c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## kuki122 (1. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VrdwhXNt4qw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VrdwhXNt4qw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Flotter Geist (1. Juni 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VrdwhXNt4qw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VrdwhXNt4qw&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>






was isn das für ein Yogi?


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Juni 2010)

Per Zufall entdeckt, echt geil gemacht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4SWfPoITlP8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4SWfPoITlP8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## joraku (3. Juni 2010)

Ja das ist wirklich cool gemacht.


----------



## kuki122 (6. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HKX64yVXwG0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HKX64yVXwG0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

genial! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dy--0vnnzjA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dy--0vnnzjA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (17. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NA2vTpJTv0A&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NA2vTpJTv0A&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RapToX (17. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-OYM7AhW7Q


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C79s7axYc4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTidOmdbJeQ


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Juni 2010)

Super Mario Bros FTW!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZO1YbX74rkY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZO1YbX74rkY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (24. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://web1.nyc.youtube.com/v/xsUhLrt_2Wg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://web1.nyc.youtube.com/v/xsUhLrt_2Wg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjr0bIsxLtE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjr0bIsxLtE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EPfuf_09JT4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EPfuf_09JT4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qHM6_A9Dt1c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qHM6_A9Dt1c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (29. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hTGuhaCIsbE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hTGuhaCIsbE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nomad (29. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://web1.nyc.youtube.com/v/xsUhLrt_2Wg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://web1.nyc.youtube.com/v/xsUhLrt_2Wg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Haha wie geil ist das denn xD


----------



## TheRammbock (30. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oLQOR8jWZiY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oLQOR8jWZiY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Kurios, aber irgendwie lustig.


----------



## herethic (30. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-IQLk-LF1JY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-IQLk-LF1JY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Juni 2010)

kann man auch links posten die lustige bilder enthalten? wenn ja, dann schaut mal die plakate von astra hier an, genial 
VerfickteScheisse.com  Astra Bier – Werbeplakate


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

Einfach nur genial... 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llpwKumLSCo


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/USkcEhOwilk&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/USkcEhOwilk&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oPgoCedLEjw&hl=de_DE&fs=1?color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oPgoCedLEjw&hl=de_DE&fs=1?color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Wo ist mein Video hin ???


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (3. Juli 2010)

So Genial
http://videosift.com/video/Wayne-Brady-on-the-Dave-Chappelle-show


----------



## Opheliac (3. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRqhBffJ5xI

Geweckt mit Mg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FPelOxSuw0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P40TP1ughek&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P40TP1ughek&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## kuki122 (5. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1zwDF3sWvVI&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1zwDF3sWvVI&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EC9cN9OJev8&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EC9cN9OJev8&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uVAXfWVn44


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YsFG0Pv-7bM&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YsFG0Pv-7bM&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bääängel (8. Juli 2010)

Die Sicherheitshinweise sind geil zum Schluss.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Du fällst um.....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDU6SBObO4A


----------



## RapToX (9. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1zySeNpW20

einfach genial 
javatar


----------



## TheRammbock (9. Juli 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn, alter Schwede


----------



## Opheliac (9. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olwwy24W_b0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jy5TR1hm18&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRkRMal9Nds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpaUaSUxbVk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## HolySh!t (9. Juli 2010)

Mal nen paar Videos über die ich mich so derbe weggelacht hab, dass ich mit Kollegen in Atemnot gekommen sind
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMelcowSB2E&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMelcowSB2E&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cyK66a6_tqU&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cyK66a6_tqU&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J9VMGU2MHlg&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J9VMGU2MHlg&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
YouTube - Mann rennt gegen Stopschild Das kann man net einbetten, is deaktiviert :S


----------



## Bääängel (10. Juli 2010)

Schönes Tor! 
Klick


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LOiO1jOr1V4&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LOiO1jOr1V4&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## kuki122 (12. Juli 2010)

Das mit Abstand beste Video auf Youtube! 
YouTube - Venga Boys BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM!


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pNsZ0p4EJLw&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pNsZ0p4EJLw&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0QT5Ip_Gpdc&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0QT5Ip_Gpdc&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Das zweite ist eigentlich noch geiler


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juli 2010)

Über den Affen kann ich echt nicht lachen, auch über seine anderen Videos nicht.
Einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2010)

Also für mich ist Jürgen von der Lippe einer der größten Comedians Deutschlands, der bekommt die Leute wenigstens noch durch seine Texte zum lachen und nicht durch irgendwelche seltsamen Geräusche, Hampeleien oder stupides Gequatsche à la Barth, Schmitz und wie die ganzen Trottel heißen. Achja und das er die Vegetarier runter macht ist ja sowieso geil 

Für solche Arte von Comedy braucht man auch ein Mindestalter denke ich  So wie bei Otto, Schmidt oder Nuhr z.B.


----------



## endgegner (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde das einfach nur Geil^^

YouTube - Sascha Grammel - "Geldautomaten Schildkröte Josy"


----------



## Woohoo (14. Juli 2010)

Affe und Frosch, ein ungleiches Paar.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVE60zwXx1k


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

Mit Moshen Geld verdienen das will ich auch !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xLLrg8dLAE


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Sieht eher aus als hätten sie Hummeln im Hintern...^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

Ne das ist Moshen....oder auch Hcx Dance genannt(Hardcore).

Das ist mehr als geil...mach ich selber auch aber kann es nicht so gut wie die !


----------



## Bääängel (15. Juli 2010)

Sieht eher aus wie ein epileptischer Anfall, bloß dass man es schafft stehenzubleiben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du eine Echten MoshPit auf eine Konzert hast bleibt man nicht immer stehen...weil das aus einiger Erfahrung...!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

Aber der Circlepit ist echt krass....!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKLZilHRO6s


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2010)

Sie ist einfach zum knuddeln süß 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mNl8ncNvMXU&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mNl8ncNvMXU&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Juli 2010)

das hier is rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4Pw8rLT_p4


----------



## kassi (18. Juli 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Mit Moshen Geld verdienen das will ich auch !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xLLrg8dLAE



Scheiss Straight-Edge


----------



## TerrorTomato (21. Juli 2010)

bis zum ende sehen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw3D53vCfiQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw3D53vCfiQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## maGic (21. Juli 2010)

YouTube - Hanomag mit 100 km auf der Autobahn

Krass, der will ich auch haben


----------



## kassi (21. Juli 2010)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> bis zum ende sehen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw3D53vCfiQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw3D53vCfiQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Hab mich voll erschrocken, obwohl es klar war, dass sowas kommt!


----------



## Bääängel (21. Juli 2010)

@Master_of_disaster
Willst du dass ich einen Herzinfarkt bekomme?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2010)

Das hier ist wohl eine der schönsten Erinnerungen in Deutschland. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OnbTz9EVcM&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OnbTz9EVcM&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

2006, das geilste Jahr überhaupt!


----------



## kuki122 (22. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BaC6s8rXPv8&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BaC6s8rXPv8&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juli 2010)

kassi schrieb:


> Scheiss Straight-Edge



Oki Drogen(nehme keine Drogen auch wenn ich so aus sehe) sehe ich ein aber ALk ne denn lass ich mir net nehmen !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr4jDQVvRTY

Einfach nur herrlich und endlich mal Gute Musik zu so einen Video !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_6ItxioUco


----------



## kassi (22. Juli 2010)

Four Years Foreplay ist auch sehr geil..


----------



## herethic (30. Juli 2010)

Kind of Fail...


FIFA Frauen Weltmeisterschaft - Buntes - Handspiel! Geht's noch dümmer? - Yahoo! Eurosport


----------



## herethic (4. August 2010)

Wow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2A4X3iDsXc


----------



## Nomad (4. August 2010)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> bis zum ende sehen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw3D53vCfiQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw3D53vCfiQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Omg. Bist du bekloppt?  Ich hätte fast nen Herzinfarkt gekriegt


----------



## herethic (4. August 2010)

Also ich find den Typen voll qool... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3rhDyqy0Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kassi (9. August 2010)

YouTube - ‪Hund träumt und läuft.‬‎


----------



## kassi (9. August 2010)

[YT]YouTube - ‪Hund träumt und läuft.‬‎[/YT]


----------



## kassi (9. August 2010)

Sorry, das mit den zwei Links oben war keine Absicht...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iL-TR1tDN-U&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iL-TR1tDN-U&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Kryptonite (10. August 2010)

Gratuliere zum Triple-Post  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMtZfW2z9dw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMtZfW2z9dw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2010)

Human LCD 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Jgkm2pdWgY&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Jgkm2pdWgY&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## TheRammbock (10. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h4bK5Thy4


----------



## Seven (10. August 2010)

Ich finds geil gemacht. 

YouTube -Aimbot


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0GjKiy3nSI


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

@thrian   omfg ja das sind die Gangsta....  Wie diese zurückgebliebenen Kinder mit ihrem Basbeballschläger angeben wollen.....  Hallo ??


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MopECrZ1FQg&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MopECrZ1FQg&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XzY2YHO9Dhc&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XzY2YHO9Dhc&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. August 2010)

Wenn die Seite ihr so durch kucke mensch alles nur Kranke...egalb ob Der hammer oder die Möchtegern Gängiger....

Habt ihr euch schon mal gefragt was mit einer Wurst passirt durch die mal 230Volt Jagt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXx1qxH247k​


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNFdby1OHWo&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNFdby1OHWo&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q20kV12tgdA&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q20kV12tgdA&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. August 2010)

Er ist einfach nur so gut, ich könnts mir noch stundenlang anschaun 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ZrEWwbjMK4?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ZrEWwbjMK4?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGeQ-XGT25c&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGeQ-XGT25c&feature=related


----------



## RapToX (14. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScvG0r6Z2Ac
böse


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. August 2010)

*Oma vs. Mercedes*

Wie wäre des mit dem?


----------



## kuki122 (14. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_r_J5OX4rl8?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_r_J5OX4rl8?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Shi (16. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHKwPrkwqUk


----------



## Opheliac (20. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNSaurw6E_Q


----------



## Nomad (20. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB4JTFauABw&feature=related

hehe^^


----------



## Biosman (21. August 2010)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> bis zum ende sehen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw3D53vCfiQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qw3D53vCfiQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Boa alter^^ Mein Sohn saß neben mir was meinste wie der Angefangen hat zu Heulen^^ Ich hab schon geahnt das irgendwie sowas kommt, deswegen hab ich leiser gemacht aber mein Herz ist trotz dem in die Hose gerutscht^^


----------



## kuki122 (22. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHHAR1S_eKA


----------



## Zoon (25. August 2010)

Owned

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/v/yN7sSbOeZy4&hl=en&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&ap=%2526fmt%3D18">http://www.youtube.com/v/yN7sSbOeZy4&hl=en&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&ap=%2526fmt%3D18"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="475"  height="423">


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. August 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> YouTube - Alexander Marcus - Hawaii Toast Song





Boar alter,was zur Hölle...........


----------



## Uziflator (25. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMWQOFbQfmw


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i20z4-gPNX0&feature=related


----------



## herethic (27. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0E1sOedrx4


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrpkvn59r_g&feature=related


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

YouTube - Alfred Dorfer. bei Ottis Schlachthof.

YouTube - Serial G & Edelmacho -- Sommerparty

YouTube - Trackshittaz Alloa bam Fraunz official Video


----------



## kuki122 (30. August 2010)

YouTube - lustige Grenzwache vom Bundesheer - www.filmlet.at


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

alfred dorfer in deutschland...

bööööse


----------



## herethic (1. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkBgEOP0rN0


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFH3IFpBgJE


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

jetzt gehts


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. September 2010)

Ich habe mal ein Video mit Moviemaker HD erstellt:
Was für Fußball Freaks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KbCrkVrIqs?fs=1&hl=de_DE&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KbCrkVrIqs?fs=1&hl=de_DE&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## herethic (3. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-e7WUfX6dc


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2010)

Let the dream of 2.5 million fans come true ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfUEIBXoZLw

MfG, boss3D


----------



## herethic (4. September 2010)

http://video.de.msn.com/watch/video/alles-geklaut-der-coole-ergo-werbeclip/5ok0afn0


----------



## Nomad (4. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfJeAMKndRg&feature=related


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr4jDQVvRTY


----------



## herethic (6. September 2010)

Das hast du aber schonmal geposted.



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Oki Drogen(nehme keine Drogen auch wenn ich so aus sehe) sehe ich ein aber ALk ne denn lass ich mir net nehmen !!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr4jDQVvRTY


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. September 2010)

n kleiner klassiker vom guten alten Raab 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEH0HZ_MEKY


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2010)

Simply perfect editing ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfdZCHdBwE0

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. September 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Das hast du aber schonmal geposted.




Ja stimmt habe ich auch bemerkt ^^



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> YouTube  - Alfred Dorfer. bei Ottis Schlachthof.
> 
> YouTube  - Serial G & Edelmacho -- Sommerparty
> 
> YouTube - Trackshittaz Alloa bam Fraunz official Video



Also eine ist mal super ,die zwei kanst kniken aber so was von. Die drei hat schon was aber is auch net so gut !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. September 2010)

Das video müsst ihr euch an kucken das ist zu geil !!
Video: Chinese Red Army + Beat It Mashup von MySpace Today - MySpace Video


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

Gut also für mich nicht.  Solche Videokompositionen gibts doch zu hauf.


----------



## Sash (11. September 2010)

Arcor.de - Videos - Alle Videos in der Übersicht

^^wenn babysitting zum alptraum wird.


----------



## Pravasi (11. September 2010)

Das ist sogar für mich schon ein Schritt zu weit.


----------



## joraku (12. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Simply perfect editing ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfdZCHdBwE0
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich kannte Celldweller schon vorher, aber das Video ist echt der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Nomad (12. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Arcor.de - Videos - Alle Videos in der Übersicht
> 
> ^^wenn babysitting zum alptraum wird.



Der hat ja fast nen Zusammenbruch ^^ Der ist mal fertig danach


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Ich kannte Celldweller schon vorher, aber das Video ist echt der Wahnsinn!


Nicht nur der Sound ist perfekt auf die Szenen aus _Legend of the Seeker _abgestimmt; auch die Übergänge zwischen denen sind absolut genial gemacht. 
Und die Szenenauswahl selbst hätte man auch nicht besser treffen können ... 

LotS ist das absolut Beste, was ich je gesehen habe. Da gibt es noch genug andere, ebenfalls sehr gute fanvideos.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. September 2010)

Ken Block mal wieder  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TshFWSsrn8


----------



## djnoob (16. September 2010)

geiles video 

YouTube - Pechvögel: Unfreiwillige Komik am Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. September 2010)

Goat Ken Block dieser kranke Penner! Aber er ist und bleibt mein Idol!


----------



## herethic (16. September 2010)

Gello 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeqPJojGqxc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoP3C76ioTU


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5INsndIw40&feature=related


----------



## herethic (19. September 2010)

Nicht den Einbettcode sondern die ID...

...und der Metalfarmer wurde schon zigmal geposted.


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. September 2010)

das geht so schon iwie

@thrian
gut möglich dass das video schon mal gepostet wurde; aber du musst nicht denken das ich den ganzen thread durchsuche, nur um zu schauen ob das video schon gepostet wurde...


----------



## djnoob (19. September 2010)

Deswegen habe wir auch oben den "Thema Durchsuchen" Leiste 
Falls es nichts bringen sollte, einfach rein damit .


----------



## nulchking (22. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1trQ5NWDmr4


----------



## boss3D (22. September 2010)

Gerroth @ youtube schrieb:
			
		

> I've decided to made a video which connects all the important story  lines of the first and second season and here we go, I finally finished  it. Hope it's not too long, but to be honest I still didn't manage to  get there everything I wanted to. Anyway, I hope you will enjoy it!


*Legend of the Seeker - Beginning of the End   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWMndWyWFK4



			
				boss3D @ youtube schrieb:
			
		

> This video is stunning!!! You﻿ have great editing skills,  you chose exactly the right scenes﻿ and the song choice couldn't have  been better!
> 
> Awesome work! I love it ...
> 
> SAVE OUR SEEKER


MfG, boss3D


----------



## roadgecko (23. September 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ken Block mal wieder



0-60 in 1.9 seconds

von null auf 100km/h in 1.9 Sekunden ? Ach du sch*** 

Geiles Video


----------



## boss3D (24. September 2010)

*Legend of the Seeker - Meet Cara   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ2Zpv7gZ2M

Behind the scenes with transcendent Tabrett Bethell. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## joraku (26. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgIiZeZb2nk

Auch sehr vom gleichen Uploader empfehlenswert: "What's in the Box"


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4tDTe9sOdU&feature

Uralter Donald Duck aus den 1940er Jahren, diente zu Anti-Nazi Propaganda Zwecken. Und bevor hier einer losmeckert: Ich habe erst bei den Mods nachgefragt ob ich das hier posten darf.


----------



## akif15 (3. Oktober 2010)

4:07


----------



## Witcher (4. Oktober 2010)

sorry für doppelpost bitte löschen


----------



## Witcher (4. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rGMCiyXR2O0?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rGMCiyXR2O0?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2010)

Das is einfach nur zu geil !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMBYvKFdeiE


----------



## akif15 (5. Oktober 2010)

das ist ein fake


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2010)

NEin das ist echt so !!


----------



## herethic (5. Oktober 2010)

Lolz 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc-K4p8D940


----------



## computertod (7. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyfYHjUmbZ8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2010)

kennt einer das video von jim carrey aus saturday night live, a night on the roxbury oder so? wo er mit drei weiteren durch die nacht fährt und blödsinn baut, als song läuft im hintergrund what is love von haddaway.. find bei youtube nur die editierten versionen, oder sau schlechte quali.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Oktober 2010)

Für alle Fans von HimyM

Barney ist einfach der Beste.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-81Ul884yQ


----------



## herethic (7. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NURleucrArs


----------



## -NTB- (8. Oktober 2010)

Entfernt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qqydzgc6hm&feature=related


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaExAJItfno


----------



## Witcher (11. Oktober 2010)

YouTube - Michael Winslow - Hardstyle Beatbox


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VwQYiIX-A4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq4P6u8NN7E


----------



## TheRammbock (11. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuwzk8gQRho&feature=related


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_xjrOYy9LA&NR


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

Wer mach alles wunderschön? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Oktober 2010)

Da kuckt selbst der Barack obama nicht echt...!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3NUmtUlgbc


----------



## herethic (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCPE44Y3Djs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

WTF Wie geht der ab alter schwede...is ja extrem !!!


----------



## Der Maniac (14. Oktober 2010)

Das ist das geilste ever xDDD Hat unser Lehrer uns im Infounterricht gezeigt, ein ganzer INF-Kurs am lachen!


----------



## djnoob (14. Oktober 2010)

Geilste Sache was ich hier zu hören gekriegt habe hehehe.
Der hat ne Sicherung verloren in dem mom. Kann ich voll nachvollziehen


----------



## Nomad (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich ob der wirklich dahin kam


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. Oktober 2010)

definitiv, dass video wie er die vom treuetest versohlt gibts auch irgwo..


----------



## djnoob (15. Oktober 2010)

schau mal ob du sie findest . Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## kuki122 (15. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji63biVGcbY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Oktober 2010)

einfach genial dr jango, "i hock beim kapo beim saufa du soicher" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-fAzVpzPmw


----------



## Windows7Fan (17. Oktober 2010)

Meine Favorieten:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJQW7UgQmgI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cMmNBrCCqw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__dV17HxY3w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTjJg6Kavak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_ELngxCwec

Ab Jetzt in HD und Witziger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWGc76W6Vzo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U6DAL01tio

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpPgUJ7zm5M 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XW28v1wIHM

und eins aus eigener Produktion in Full HD ( 1080p )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op3ZiUil7OA

Viel Spass beim gucken

mfg
Windows7Fan


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Oktober 2010)

mind in a box - r.e.t.r.o.


----------



## akif15 (17. Oktober 2010)

Windows7Fan schrieb:


> Meine Favorieten:
> 
> Viel Spass beim gucken
> 
> ...



die video´s sind super...


----------



## Windows7Fan (18. Oktober 2010)

und noch eins von mir hoffentlich gefällt es euch ihr seit wohl die ersten das gucken werdet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC32JJEqq4w


----------



## herethic (24. Oktober 2010)

WTF?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1c2KzJbcGA


----------



## djnoob (24. Oktober 2010)

ach du kacke. Bestimmt Engländer


----------



## Pikus (24. Oktober 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> WTF?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1c2KzJbcGA


    

ich liege grad auf boden vor lachen 

wie kann man so einen shice drehen? 





PS:


----------



## djnoob (6. November 2010)

YouTube - Jackie Evancho: Das kleine Mädchen hat eine Opernstimme wie Susan Boyle

YouTube - The Regurgitator - Britain's Got Talent 2010 - Auditions Week 2

YouTube - Hayashi - Britain's Got Talent 2010 - Auditions Week 4

YouTube - Tobias Mead - Britain's Got Talent 2010 - Auditions Week 1


----------



## herethic (8. November 2010)

College-Football: Ein genialer Trick | Video - Yahoo! Eurosport


----------



## djnoob (9. November 2010)

lol so gehts auch


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. November 2010)

Weiß nicht ob das hier schonmal war, falls nicht:
YouTube - GTA IV: The Salesman Ultimatum


----------



## Flotter Geist (10. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aJjMOy-Ops:lol:


----------



## Pikus (12. November 2010)

Manchmal hilft nur Bob Marley - GMX


----------



## RedBrain (15. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbfCZx1tRUs
4 Bit Music Video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qsWFFuYZYI
Rymdreglage - 8-bit trip 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fjrhbxD1dk
GTA 4 - Die Todesschaukel​


----------



## herethic (16. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QOqJfHB7PY


----------



## kuki122 (21. November 2010)

Supertalent 2010 - Michaela Esser singt Mein Suppenhuhn - das Supertalent 2010-Video auf Clipfish


----------



## Pikus (21. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAu8ZJR8m2A


----------



## T'PAU (27. November 2010)

Läuft wohl eher unter der Rubrik "andere Videos"... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jPhVNkJgmI

und ganz neu, als Ergänzung der Thematik:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvroR8cN6To


----------



## RapToX (27. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X21mJh6j9i4


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. November 2010)

Nix für die Masse
YouTube - DMX and aries spears FUNNY AS HELL!


----------



## taks (29. November 2010)

Ich bin einfach nur Sprachlos 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_phUjkkfU5A


----------



## Sash (29. November 2010)

^^hm, far cry 2 mit teddybären.


----------



## djnoob (29. November 2010)

Da fällt mir nur eins ein: Die Super Nanny


----------



## roadgecko (29. November 2010)

YouTube - Fur TV - Eds Super Reparaturservice Deutsch/German

irgendwie funktioniert das mit dem einbetten bei mir nicht mehr so ganz.


----------



## Pikus (30. November 2010)

Muhahahahaha   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvJIbz-5g-c


----------



## On/OFF (1. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn ihr mal einen schlechten Tag hab , schaut euch das video 3x hintereinander an 
, dann ist der Tag gerettet   ......................

Vorallem wie der ins Bild steuert, sieht aus als wäre der grad so aus der Grube gekommen und hinter ihm war die Druckwelle ,   Und der Vodka trägt zum Rest bei. Ich meine : er wollte bestimmt was zur Explosion sagen , aber man lies ihn nicht zu Wort kommen,    Ich meine das wäre der bessere Interviewpartner gewesen       ich hau mich jetzt schon wieder wech    Best video ever...........

YouTube - grubenunglück


----------



## kuki122 (1. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDEdq3vDnWY&NR=1


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tiVXFAvL9Q


----------



## Flotter Geist (4. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVPa46W3uMY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNqx8XZIWnI


----------



## Opheliac (5. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_cwiHtN6ds&feature=related


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. Dezember 2010)

@Opheliac: Oh jeah, ich schmeiß mich weg! 
Endlich auch mal was für die wenigen Ladys hier! 
Sehr sexy!


----------



## Opheliac (10. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abEGzrspnuE&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmAkT5lPZsg&feature=related


----------



## sen1287 (10. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkyA4fIvTlE

ohne worte, aber schaut selbst


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2010)

sen1287 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkyA4fIvTlE
> 
> ohne worte, aber schaut selbst



Hör bitte auf solchen Müll hier reinzustellen


----------



## sen1287 (10. Dezember 2010)

ging nicht anders^^ ich hab köstlich gelacht, zugleich hätte ich auch kotzen können


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ging mir auch so beim ersten mal wo sie voll gequetscht hat 
Aber mal ehrlich, sowas mutet man doch keinem zu


----------



## sen1287 (10. Dezember 2010)

eigentlich nicht, aber es gehört hier einfach her


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Dezember 2010)

... oh mein Gott!!!! Ihr Männer seit so eklig ! 
Ich fürchte mir ist schlecht....


----------



## djnoob (11. Dezember 2010)

ekelhaft. Da wird mir ja ganz übel von.


----------



## Witcher (11. Dezember 2010)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> ... oh mein Gott!!!! Ihr Männer seit so eklig !
> Ich fürchte mir ist schlecht....



Nicht alle Männer sind so. Ich und ne Menge anderer findens auch zum kotzen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich liebe die Mädels und sehen auch geil aus !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-PyNNkgfV4


----------



## RedBrain (14. Dezember 2010)

Video über Pickel: ->

MACH DAS BITTE WEG! Das ist echt unangenehm für alle Users. Buah...


----------



## Flotter Geist (14. Dezember 2010)

http://failblog.org/2010/12/13/epic-fail-video-snowy-rooftop-fail/


----------



## Sash (14. Dezember 2010)

ich frag mich was schlimmer ist.. das man so einen fetten super-vulkan pickel auf dem rücken haben kann, oder das man fast schon eine party feiert wenn man den ausdrückt, oder das jemand auf die idee kommt und die sch... filmt und dann noch ins netz stellt.. oh man..


----------



## Pikus (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich schreib hier mal nur einen link rein, da man auch die kommentare unter dem Video beachten sollte 

YouTube - Baby furzt Babypuder xDD


----------



## Mopedcruiser (14. Dezember 2010)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> ... oh mein Gott!!!! Ihr Männer seit so eklig !
> Ich fürchte mir ist schlecht....


Aber Hallo wer hat denn hier gefilmt??? 
Ne spaß, schön aber das nicht nur Jungs hier angemeldet sind  



> Ich liebe die Mädels und sehen auch geil aus !


Also mal ganz erlich, ich finde die sehen ehr unintelligent aus, wie dumme Hauptschülerinnen soll aber keine Beldeidigung sein!!!!


----------



## RedBrain (14. Dezember 2010)

*POSTET KEINE EXTREME VIDEOS MEHR. DAS WÜRDE DIE ANDEREn USERS NEGATIV BEEINFLUSSEN ODER SICH SEHR SCHLECHT FÜHLEN. Das ist nicht fair von dir. Mach das NIE wieder. @sen1287**

Diese Thread hat gar keine Regeln mit ans Bord. Sehr schlecht, diese Thread wird schnell untergehen. -.-

B2T:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMW3e6Un2IQ


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (14. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTrBY3jgroo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2010)

Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Aber Hallo wer hat denn hier gefilmt???
> Ne spaß, schön aber das nicht nur Jungs hier angemeldet sind
> 
> 
> Also mal ganz erlich, ich finde die sehen ehr unintelligent aus, wie dumme Hauptschülerinnen soll aber keine Beldeidigung sein!!!!



A) kein plan ob es bei dem Amys so was wie eine Haupschule gibt...
B) du magst das finden ich nicht
C)


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Dezember 2010)

Dirty_Sanchez schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTrBY3jgroo



Genial der Mann


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (15. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Mädels und sehen auch geil aus !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-PyNNkgfV4



meine fresse, sachen gibts... 

hören die kids sowas heute wirklich?
der titel klingt wie das verbotene kind vom popcorn-song, snoop dog und dem cookie-monster. 
dass man dazu tanzen kann ist ehrlich bewundernswert, wenn auch höchst unnötig.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (17. Dezember 2010)

Das Video wurde hier glaub ich auch noch nicht gepostet..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4gK3RRtCHw


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Dezember 2010)

Zwar nicht lustig, aber meine Meinung nach die eindrucksvollste Szene in der gesamten Disney-Geschichte. Ok, langsam sollte ich aufhören hier stöndig was mit Lion King zu schreiben.  Bald such ich mir den nächsten Disney-Film, von dem ich hier dann bis zum Erbrechen Videos posten und reden werde.  Wie wärs mit dem Dschungelbuch?^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdBV7LTd07g


----------



## Pikus (23. Dezember 2010)

ich teile zwar nicht die meinung zu dem Gerät aber das video ist geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIT3WlIyy1Y&NR


----------



## True Monkey (24. Dezember 2010)

,,,,,,,,,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5h6T9I4tzA​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. Dezember 2010)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> ich teile zwar nicht die meinung zu dem Gerät aber das video ist geil



Geil 

Für alle die auf Trash stehen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-ZCJ8h6H2c


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2010)

Bald, auf der PS9...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyCyzB0CedM



(schon fast 3 Millionen Klicks in 2 Tagen! )


----------



## computertod (25. Dezember 2010)

des is geil


----------



## herethic (27. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBQuPs5n8Wo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc5dKqoFtKk

lol

Best of Videos 2010 - Hornoxe.com


----------



## Sash (28. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkB43FHalAo
come, get some...
duke nukem, wird vielleicht ein kinofilm


----------



## Painkiller (31. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cfeTZNcA3g


----------



## Flotter Geist (31. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cfeTZNcA3g





Da sag ich nur http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTjZDDo8Lhc&feature=related


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2011)

YouTube - Schwanzvergleich im KiKa


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (6. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cfeTZNcA3g





You have to Finish!
WHAT?!?!


----------



## TerrorTomato (7. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFybwg4wadI


----------



## milesdavis (7. Januar 2011)

YouTube - Schwanzvergleich im KiKa
und
YouTube - Das Löffelspiel (Extended Version)


----------



## T'PAU (8. Januar 2011)

Vom Obdachlosen zum Radiomoderator...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaGLDKBE8Ho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWG6zNf4xY0


----------



## RedBrain (9. Januar 2011)

*Farbraush FR-063: Magellan*


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vguvli1Y0k

 Wenn ihr dieses Demo auf euren Rechnern abspielen will. *Quad-Core CPU streng empfohlen!*
Warum? Wegen Physikberechnung. 

Download: fr-063: Magellan :: farbrausch.com :: your online worshipping resource (38,3 MB)

Meine Meinung zu diesen Video: ​


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Januar 2011)

Hey, echt hübsch!
Sind beeindruckende Szenen dabei! 
Danke für den Post und natürlich den Link.


----------



## djnoob (10. Januar 2011)

Was mich schon seit Jahren interessiert, ob es solche programme gibt, wobei man sowas selber abspielen könnte. Für Grafiktests oder so.


----------



## Glühbirne (12. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYCoXKSCQcM

Mal etwas völlig sinnloses


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab noch nie was schlechteres gesehen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCfm-vWuQRk


----------



## RapToX (12. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiYjgQDqwUg


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg6Wxtfbkek


----------



## roadgecko (16. Januar 2011)

AEG Auto polieren xD


----------



## >ExX< (17. Januar 2011)

Ich weis nicht ob das hier rein darf, falls es nciht passt, sagt es 
Das Erschreckspiel und seine Konsequenzen - Erschrecken, Spiel, Schrei, Konsequenz, Video


----------



## LastSamuraj (18. Januar 2011)

Oh das Video ist heftig mit dem Tüpen. Wie kann man sich von sowas so übelst erschrecken und auch noch die Hose voll laufen zu lassen OMG


----------



## LastSamuraj (19. Januar 2011)

Ich find den neuen Ice Age 4 Trailer geil. Das komische Pelz Vieh wieder mit seiner Nuss zerstört die ganze Welt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CyiKFehbas


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (19. Januar 2011)

einfach der Hammer!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zYGxb5kFjI


----------



## Painkiller (23. Januar 2011)

Mit einem Kapital von nur 1200 $ ist ein beeindruckender Half Life Fan-Film entstanden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOrH5tfWorg


----------



## T'PAU (23. Januar 2011)

Was man mit vier iPhones alles _rocken_ kann...

Atomic Tom - Take Me Out (live on NYC subway)


----------



## blaidd (24. Januar 2011)

Für erhöhten Adrenalinaustoß 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNqx8XZIWnI&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNqx8XZIWnI&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

würd ich ja wirklich gern mal machen...
Naja, der höchste Bungee-Jump der Welt nächsten Monat muß erst mal reichen


----------



## RapToX (25. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d-qENAaNbM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8Wu3Bps9ic

so koche ich auch immer


----------



## djnoob (25. Januar 2011)

RapToX@ Geiles Video


----------



## muadib (26. Januar 2011)

Die meisten sind zwar schon richtig alt aber immer noch geil

YouTube - SIW Sinnlos im Weltraum - Der Überläufer (Remulaner) TEIL 1

YouTube - Star Wars kid Drunken Jedi

YouTube - "Stackenblochen" - The Original


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Januar 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d-qENAaNbM
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8Wu3Bps9ic
> 
> so koche ich auch immer


Hahahahaha
Köstlich!!!


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. Januar 2011)

Das nenn ich mal einen Burnout
Ein Burnout wie aus dem Bilderbuch | Videos auf eblogx.com


----------



## RedBrain (27. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQh56geU0X8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN!*


----------



## thecroatien (27. Januar 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Karre muss ich haben, is ja der Absolute Hammer


----------



## muadib (27. Januar 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



"Not again"


----------



## T'PAU (28. Januar 2011)

Jo, geile Karre! 
Aber die Top Gear Jungs machen eh immer geniale Sachen! <-- klick 

Geil sind auch die Videos eines gewissen freddiew. 

Eine kleine Zusammenfassung seiner 2010er _Kollektion_:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMhZukTU2W4


----------



## hempels_sofa (1. Februar 2011)

ich habs nichts gegen ausländer aber das ist so geil. Klischees sind so ...
zutreffend  

YouTube - Mc Hums Show (Russe wird verarscht) Teil 1 (Part 1/2)


----------



## djnoob (4. Februar 2011)

Das ist total nachgemacht.
Find ich nicht so lustig.


----------



## TerrorTomato (8. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7tvD8JcJc&feature=related


----------



## RapToX (12. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmoDLyiQYKw


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrACwdAuAhM&feature

Der Typ ist echt der geilste.


----------



## roadgecko (12. Februar 2011)

YouTube - Darth Vader vs Hitler: Epic Rap Battles of History

PS: Wie kann ich video einbinden, damit sie sofort erscheinen ?

wenn ich den einbetten link von YT nehme und kopieren und dann hier nochmal die YT funktion benutze geht es nicht so ganz.


```
(YT)<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4Kpc499xmeE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>(/YT)

( und ) entsprechen halt [ und ]
```

EDIT: Schon bisschen älter aber gut We Didn't Start the Flame War - CollegeHumor video


----------



## Der Maniac (12. Februar 2011)

Du hast am Ende vom Youtubelink nen "String" stehen, den kopieren und zwischen die eckigen Klammern packen...

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[COLOR=Red]4Kpc499xmeE(YT)4Kpc499xmeE(/YT)
( ) entspricht [ ]
```
Alibivideo 
Schneebombe - Video - Chilloutzone


----------



## roadgecko (12. Februar 2011)

Dankeee...

gleich mal ausprobieren xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDkIs_j2Ur0

update

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/flitzer-fail.html


----------



## -NTB- (16. Februar 2011)

YouTube - Call on me with guys


bööööööööööööööäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää *kotz*


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt-0mAbCa3k
das is ganz cool


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2011)

@ -NTB-:  haha  ich bin blind.
Ihr könntet das hier ab und auch etwas frauenfreundlicher gestalten!


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2011)

Was willste denn freundlicher gestalten?
Das isn Video Thread ^^https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIG_NQqwdkc


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2011)

Oh das wichtigste vergessen  ich meinte frauenfreundlicher !!!


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg6Wxtfbkek

Frauenfreundlicher hmmmm 
Hier is doch nix gegen Frauen drin in dem Thread^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Februar 2011)

Und was is mit den erotischen Herren und deren Fitnessbewegungen weiter oben??


----------



## >ExX< (18. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_84srtbSmwM

Ich habs doch net gepostet


----------



## -NTB- (19. Februar 2011)

YouTube - Gruppensex im Altersheim-Die 3 Besoffskis


----------



## Caspar (19. Februar 2011)

Hier ein Lied für alle Keksfreunde:
YouTube - Taylor Swift - Love Story (Loves The Oreo) - Acoustic Parody

Weil der Typ so Geil ist... gleich noch eins... 
YouTube - Sean Kingston - Beautiful Girls - Acoustic Cover


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz2_NkyTv8E&feature

Einfach nur geil.


----------



## Caspar (21. Februar 2011)

Das Löffelspiel:
YouTube - Das Löffelspiel (Extended Version)


----------



## T'PAU (24. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct1_r_61sk8


----------



## Witcher (24. Februar 2011)

einfach nur geil das Video


----------



## Isrian (25. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byZg5EP7s68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. März 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1hLduV1p88&feature=player_embedded#at=180 

sooo geil


----------



## Da_Obst (6. März 2011)

Jaja, das waren sie, die guten alten Modems... C:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FG1AQcGGSec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




0857


----------



## RedBrain (8. März 2011)

Polly Motorsport Pontiac Trans Am

Leistung:
1407 PS
400+ Km/h

Kosten:
ca. 250.000 Euro

Dieses Fahrzeug hat eine Straßenzulassung (!)

Teil 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y56QGp_4hCQ

Teil 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBnSu0YKShY


----------



## redBull87 (8. März 2011)

Einfach der Hammer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h4bK5Thy4


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. März 2011)

Omgh... genial ! 
Erst dacht' ich: was'n das für'n niveauloser Mist, kurz darauf konnt ich nimmer vor lachen.
Hahahahaha! 
Danke für den Lacher zum Feierabend!


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (8. März 2011)

Manche haben tierisch was gegen Facebook. Ich frage mich woher dieser Hass kommt. Ich benutze Facebook gerne. Nicht nur für Freunde - sondern auch für Informationen. Wenn man die Hardwarehersteller addet, dann bekommt man ständig gute News, direkt vom Hersteller. Außerdem macht mir die Technik keine Angst und Freunde trifft man auch schnell auf'n Bierchen zum Babbeln.
EDIT: http://de-de.facebook.com/people/Serdar-Somuncu/100000130845751
Najooo...


----------



## dr_breen (9. März 2011)

Steck0rWechsl0r schrieb:


> Manche haben tierisch was gegen Facebook. Ich frage mich woher dieser Hass kommt.


Serdar hat keine Freunde!

KP ob das schon gepostet wurde.
Perfekt für Kollegen und Mitschüler




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSEYXWmEse8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Part 2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHWEZ_IjcSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und zum Abschluss was niveauvolles




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-W3oABXWfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Da_Obst (12. März 2011)

@redBull87
Harter, kranker S******  
Die anderen von ihm sind auch nicht schlecht, am besten gefällt mir die Folge "Bankenkrise" ^^


0857


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. März 2011)

Einfach nur genial die Werbung

YouTube - Wo ist Klaus? - Klicksafe Werbespot


YouTube - Kondomwerbung


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnz3AbjLKHo&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLDE99shdQI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_clOM9krtUk&feature=related


So das war dann erst mal alles


----------



## joraku (12. März 2011)

Hier mal ein echter!!!, jedoch recht blutiger Lehrfilm.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Y4q4u_2nLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum wird das Video nicht angezeigt?
Mh, jetzt müsste es klappen.


----------



## RapToX (13. März 2011)

also wer das video noch nicht kennt, hat wohl die letzten jahre in irgendeiner transsilvanischen burgruine abseits jeglicher zivilisation verbracht


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2011)

Ich krieg mich nimmer ein 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWM2joNb9NE


----------



## taks (25. März 2011)

Android auf Crack 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTUwqxHpXMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hempels_sofa (25. März 2011)

läuft bei mir zur zeit hoch und runter. arbeit, auto, zu haus und unterwegs

YouTube - Parov Stelar - Catgroove (TSC - Forsythe)
YouTube - Parov Stelar - Phantom (1930 version) {TSC - Forsythe}


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2011)

Ist mir gerade über den Weg gelaufen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jBKKV2V8eU


----------



## blaidd (27. März 2011)

Supermoto... Gotta love it! Mehr Spaß auf der Landstraße geht kaum 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r-1t6D5E6U


Okay, das war nicht wirklich lustig... aber das hier ist es 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nANRAeyu_sU


----------



## Low (27. März 2011)

YouTube - Building Megaobjects in Minecraft

404 Error - Life not Found


----------



## endorph1ne (1. April 2011)

Ey ich bin am heulen das ist so witzig  Ihr könnt da auch selber was einsetzen das wird so geil gemacht xDDD
Hier der Link: KLICK


----------



## joraku (3. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> YouTube - Building Megaobjects in Minecraft
> 
> 404 Error - Life not Found



WTF?

YouTube - Megaobjects - Minecraft Enterprise-D update!

Das muss Zeit "verbraucht" haben.


----------



## zøtac (8. April 2011)

Haben sie eine Smartcard? nein! Sind sie ADAC mitglied? NEIN! Sammeln sie Punkte? NEEEIIIIN ICH SAMMEL LEICHEN  

YouTube - Hatenight Folge 72 - Autoaggression


----------



## Opheliac (9. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5FhNUSgb4A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Obihamster (13. April 2011)

für WoW Spieler   aber auch für nichtspieler ganz lustig 


YouTube - Die Wolke


----------



## Obihamster (13. April 2011)

ohne Worte   

YouTube - Lamas mit Hüten [german Fandub]


----------



## Radagis (18. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_m_7vAXaZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (18. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSwN3hLIvIg&feature=channel_video_title
Mega lustig für GAMERRR !!!


----------



## MasterFreak (18. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJvYIeEcqRs&feature=related  auuuaah manches tut weh aber da spielt auch der VFL Wolfsburg  hahaha


----------



## GxGamer (21. April 2011)

Ich brauche keinen Alkohol und auch keine Drogen.
Bin auch so verrückt genug, denn ich gucke sowas:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
YouTube - Nyan Cat [original]


----------



## Seven (21. April 2011)

Das hier ist besser.  Und ja es geht echt 3h und es ist die ganze Zeit lang immer das Gleiche. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DXICfDboAU


----------



## roadgecko (21. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXWVFJg1Ve0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3qzrhPYbRg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI8zhqkPiZs

alle drei sehr gut


----------



## >ExX< (22. April 2011)

Das mit dem Klo ist sooooo geil 
Ich hab mirn Arsch abgelacht 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_rNAvMb5p4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. April 2011)

Ich finds immer noch am geilsten,  man muss ja immer gleich s größte haben ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9zNUPDmnz4


----------



## Witcher (24. April 2011)

lol was für ein Trottel


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. April 2011)

Der hats einfach drauf







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ij1Vi26GhNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kD53iHKlaNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## On/OFF (27. April 2011)

Nazi check war nich schlecht ,   bin beim rumstöbern auf das hier gestoßen nachdem ich mir das original reingezogen hatte  ^^
YouTube - [HQ] Boom Boom Pow - Alvin And The Chipmunks version


----------



## Orka45 (28. April 2011)

Season 1-10 mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen.
Microwave a cat?!?


----------



## zøtac (29. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iUvuaChDEg
Der Typ ist echt die härte


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Mai 2011)

war gerade auf der suche nacheinem andere lustigen video und dann seh ich das 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wq8rTQlUEAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schaut es euch an ....Feier das video seit 1h non stop


----------



## >ExX< (1. Mai 2011)

OMG 

beste is immernoch wenn der eine Typ den Zeigefinger hochhält xD


----------



## s|n|s (5. Mai 2011)

MustSee.
YouTube - KenFM über Osama Bin Ladens Tod!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Mai 2011)

Und hier noch der 2. Teil !  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjCfQcGwyiA


----------



## -NTB- (6. Mai 2011)

YouTube - Besoffener Pole auf dem Weg zur Arbeit/Drunken polish man goes to work.. muhahahaha


----------



## -NTB- (6. Mai 2011)

Seven schrieb:


> Das hier ist besser.  Und ja es geht echt 3h und es ist die ganze Zeit lang immer das Gleiche.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DXICfDboAU


 

da bekommt man ja einen bei weg


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Mai 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> da bekommt man ja einen bei weg


Ich habs schön über eine Stunde laufen gehabt.
Man das rockt!


----------



## s|n|s (8. Mai 2011)

zum Muttertag

YouTube - Mom Spam


----------



## -NTB- (8. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ich habs schön über eine Stunde laufen gehabt.
> Man das rockt!


 

ich hörs grade per headset  aber das macht voll die gute stimmung, wird mein neuer wekker

muhahaha 



das kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOvFqRaAYLY


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2011)

Ohne Worte 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXWVFJg1Ve0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TerrorTomato (9. Mai 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcoGjK7cx6k


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Mai 2011)




----------



## GxGamer (10. Mai 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb9x3cJfQo

Irgendwie....
Sagt es die Wahrheit, was so manches Spiel betrifft


----------



## Low (11. Mai 2011)

YouTube - Umfrage zum Integrationstest (was nicht gesendet wurde)

Deutschland ich liebe dich !


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Mai 2011)

YouTube - "Mac or PC" Rap Music Video - Mac vs PC


hahahaha einfach nur lustig!!!


----------



## Low (11. Mai 2011)

Mac wins ofc


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Mac wins ofc



Ja der PC typ ist voll der Nerd im Video


----------



## Low (11. Mai 2011)

YouTube - Gates vs. Jobs: SuperNews!
!


----------



## taks (17. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gXXAVEmX2zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## s|n|s (19. Mai 2011)

irgendwo im Nirgendwo zwischen Lachen und Verzweiflung: Hagen Rehter


----------



## -NTB- (19. Mai 2011)

YouTube - ‪Der Haufen muss weg.‬‏  muhahah


----------



## s|n|s (20. Mai 2011)

Für alle, die ihn noch nicht kennen:
Serdar Somuncu


----------



## RapToX (21. Mai 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jpluWjJuL0

marcell d'avis


----------



## s|n|s (21. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> marcell d'avis



 omglol


----------



## -NTB- (21. Mai 2011)

YouTube - ‪Viele viele bunte Smarties! ‬‏


----------



## taks (23. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKduhUvLvjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (25. Mai 2011)

Ich kapier nicht wo der raufhaut 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKnG3BFyCyM
YouTube - ‪amazing PVC Drummer‬‏


----------



## -NTB- (25. Mai 2011)

YouTube - ‪Menstruation Animation‬‏

lol  bääääääääää


----------



## Opheliac (25. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQObyXwaQYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. Mai 2011)

Haha so geil, der BMW kommt locker drüber, und die amiblechkiste bleibt hängen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLV6XHUAMTU


----------



## Abufaso (25. Mai 2011)

Das ist soo geil:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaOEXJucSe4


----------



## GxGamer (27. Mai 2011)

Es gibt nix geileres als die Vids von Ruthe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jpluWjJuL0
YouTube - ‪Ruthe.de - Werbeparodien‬‏


----------



## Low (28. Mai 2011)

Wer ist barbara schöneberg?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2011)

barbara schöneberger - Google-Suche


----------



## Low (28. Mai 2011)

Google hat meine IP gesperrt. :S


----------



## -NTB- (30. Mai 2011)

YouTube - ‪Joshi sagt Ja zum deutschen Bier‬‏


----------



## Uziflator (6. Juni 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i55a93Qkvm8


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juni 2011)

Da kommt man aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m7ax7DkQPQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JImcvtJzIK8&feature


----------



## >ExX< (11. Juni 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vyzeIxxIe0&feature=player_embedded
so leicht kann man also entwischen ^^


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2011)

YouTube - ‪Sag mir Quando (fleischmix)‬‏


----------



## Opheliac (13. Juni 2011)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xna0d

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1tqhq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (14. Juni 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbId_5fWYN8


----------



## CooperakaTigger (14. Juni 2011)

Auch sehr gut^^ (hoffe das gibt keine Verwarnung )

YouTube - ‪Kanal von comtechtv‬‏


----------



## Arthuriel (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein bisschen auf Dailymotion geguckt und diese beiden Videos von Weird Al Yankovic gefunden, die ich sehr gut finde.





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2aidt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xdgcr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



P.S.: Das folgende Lied ist ebenfalls von ihm, wobei das gut dazu passende Video von einer WoW Gilde gemacht worden ist.





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xh21kz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iceman650 (26. Juni 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feYYNmM3550
Zu geil 
Das ist so episch, ich kann meine Körperflüssigkeiten kaum mehr an mir halten 

Mfg, ice


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Juni 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbxRp6Dg_VQ&feature=channel_video_title

so geil, und so wahr!!


----------



## s|n|s (28. Juni 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmQ5LsNMXZ4&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juni 2011)

Wie geil is das denn?
so ähmlich hab ich das schonmal gesehn, aber nicht dass er hinter voll abdreht und durch die Gegend fährt 
geilste is wo er am Ende den Knüppel einzieht


----------



## Witcher (29. Juni 2011)

geiles Teil


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cYSaAAwabsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei 3:49


----------



## Pikus (5. Juli 2011)

Woah, der rastet also gleich voll aus   Was haben die da eig gezockt?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0TiOxK04V0


----------



## msimpr (12. Juli 2011)

MS-DOS 5 Upgrade Video - CollegeHumor Video


----------



## art90 (15. Juli 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k


----------



## GxGamer (17. Juli 2011)

Grad mal 3 Tage auf Youtube und schon in meinen Favos^^


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iZN_5j3KUA
‪HARREY PODDER: Say the Magic Word‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte mir das Video den ganzen Tag ansehen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qI4l7s9kO1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silvecio (18. Juli 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q


----------



## Abufaso (20. Juli 2011)

Hab ich gerade gefunden:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0Fu3mcZSRc


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juli 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxFdwQro_us
hahaha, gefailt


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNuiIqUilr4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## T'PAU (30. Juli 2011)

Nichts für schwache Mägen! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJp6QuvjpMY


----------



## Sense (30. Juli 2011)

‪the cutest dog for all time! (must watch!)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Juli 2011)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Nichts für schwache Mägen!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJp6QuvjpMY


Ooooooooagh SHIT !!!!!   
...auf sowas können nur Männer kommen....


----------



## Der Maniac (31. Juli 2011)

Nochnich gesehen?  Absolutes Muss! xD Wobei man auch als Zuschauer bei vielen Szenen echt krasse Würgereize bekommt xD


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2011)

Autsch! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5c_MYLDV-w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3rINv0n_eo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTZ9P4VvsSs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoJ1aFGO5mc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl08txLi_f0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlrqa7yKQTs


----------



## VirtuallYBanished (6. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vkoCWLU190

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Müsst euch unbedingt die anderen folgen auch noch reinziehen, einfach nur geil wie der sich aufregt


----------



## roadgecko (6. August 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqhlfz9GQPE&list=FLC61azLXloy0&index=5

Einfach nur genial, die Musik passt auch super


----------



## VirtuallYBanished (7. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCO3pYfcTc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schaut schon fett aus xD


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OztpZTdkQM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RhJFxFt4zk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC3yYckEKN4


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (14. August 2011)

Hi, keine Ahnung, ob ihr diese beiden Videos schon kennt, aber ich finde beide HAMMER    

Einmal der Trailer zu Ice Age 4. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8WH6034BgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dann noch ein NICHT AUSGESTRAHLTES Interview  ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcAN-Efb57I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel Spass


----------



## Re4dt (15. August 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ah_Y2_w8hQ&feature=related
OHNE WORTE! Das Wort Dumm braucht bei der schon eine neue Definition....


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YP_hcpHyv2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fc7Q--AGmlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6nna_YkjlT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2011)

9live ********************* - YouTube

hahahaahahahaa

Das ist für mich eines er lustigsten.... nur geil!Simpel aber geil!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. August 2011)

LOL @ 9Live

Hab da auch was ähnliches. Gerade gefunden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4eBGpoCeD6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Ja soll ich SMS schicken"


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2011)

Auch gut. Was für ein Idiot....


----------



## TerrorTomato (22. August 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTvK3hahIDg


----------



## Zoon (27. August 2011)

RTL Verarsche 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVFRbbjNd6A


----------



## milesdavis (27. August 2011)

Jetzt mal was aus gegebenem Anlass:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LsiaPcLHusA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcOVCqhA5P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHHYDMc7KqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEa5CnLLPNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYcVRyAcjiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckjRYsU4KNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zrak (29. August 2011)

Loriot war einfach unvergleichlich. Wo auch immer er jetzt ist, die werden tierischen Spaß mit ihm haben


----------



## Silvecio (29. August 2011)

Loriot-Sketch mit Evelyn Hamann.

Einer der vielleicht besten:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KURF72MtJjk


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2011)

Das Sommerloch macht einigen scheinbar richtig zu schaffen.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZvL58nBC68


----------



## >M.Pain (30. August 2011)

Kohle für Porsche turbo aber nicht um sich eine matratze liefern zu lassen
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/?gl=DE&hl=de&hl=de&gl=DE#/watch?v=PwvSJiBMiv8


----------



## GxGamer (31. August 2011)

Kindermilch ftw  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN1kM3Hscyw
Nadine The Brain - Erdbeerkäse Remix - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y414Q7vVgYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -NTB- (31. August 2011)

Siemens Siwamat 872 Electronic 60°C Buntwäsche - YouTube


----------



## Uziflator (31. August 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSArz0T3H3w&has_verified=1


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQsXPsdC_nU


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2011)

Das lied is geil, gestern sind wir damit durchs mcdoof gefahren, voll aufgedreht und fenster auf ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmNvjocFFT8


----------



## s|n|s (2. September 2011)

Veronica Belmont in "Wiggle Wiggle Shake Shake Jiggle" - YouTube


----------



## Pikus (4. September 2011)

Die Kunst der gefallenen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7HMz1WKkso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Re4dt (5. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shl7ORqbkOw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-FRb8CZ__I


----------



## RedBrain (7. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KOPil9ABUg

Das ist Fake, da es nur im Film gibt. Aber verdammt lustig!


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMrwNz24j_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ia9Ms_fVEHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YfXY4-iG3_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVg-ruQmKL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8Z3IALdF3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## s|n|s (9. September 2011)

Gamarjobat on Comedy Rocks Ep 4. - YouTube!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1lBoEeUiGk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POdOBXOXQts
.
.
.


----------



## GxGamer (16. September 2011)

Ich schmeiss mich weg 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3_hzOQBlOg
Die wohl schwulste ICE - Zugansage - YouTube


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. September 2011)

Ist zwar schon älter aber noch immer gut






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VN2eJLyfvBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kühlprofi (18. September 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon älter aber noch immer gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lmao ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. September 2011)

Da wir bald Weihnachten haben, hier noch was dafür






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAKJYAlrIyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTnVn_UfXsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0O_PPxLhOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (20. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dPSOQbARlV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## s|n|s (21. September 2011)

Opheliac schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
roflmao


----------



## GxGamer (22. September 2011)

Epic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF9fcIqX9XQ
The Death of a Spider (by Cats) - YouTube


----------



## s|n|s (23. September 2011)

THE GUARD - Ein Ire sieht Schwarz - Trailer deutsch - YouTube

lol auf ins kino


----------



## Pikus (24. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4drucg1A6Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meiner Meinung nach richtig gut.


----------



## s|n|s (24. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3iJUSCfak4


----------



## GxGamer (25. September 2011)

Gekonnt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFFGyteawWs
Gabelstapler umlegen - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

Das Sommerloch ist vorbei, doch die Fails bleiben.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XloiggwBL5c


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIwMGs4As8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Oktober 2011)

OMGTFY 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUUj0ur50LU&feature


----------



## s|n|s (9. Oktober 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D41ZtuOkZEU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPWgZZoSRx0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRB88ruz2Qk

...


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. Oktober 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo0Cazxj_yc&feature=relmfu

AWESOME


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

Fails wohin das Auge sieht... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HidG9MBQC8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71vI5hvG-xQ


----------



## -NTB- (10. Oktober 2011)

Dadaismus - Dromedar. Südtiroler Zitteraal! - YouTube!

und sowas in meiner stadt


----------



## GxGamer (12. Oktober 2011)

Juhu Teil 4 
Bin mal gespannt wann der in deutsch erscheint.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFMwmOK9MjQ
The Real Legend Of Zelda 4 [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder Two and a Half Men





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vy9uOmqgbiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWU5bKrbpuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gngv8y1it3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Oktober 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_SpqjNi7z0


----------



## taks (14. Oktober 2011)

Zwar kein Video, aber ich finds amüsant.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvecio (14. Oktober 2011)

Das wohl härteste Quiz der Welt (in einer Achterbahn auf dem Oktoberfest):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm7DVngXKkY


----------



## s|n|s (15. Oktober 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6XU48MWJOo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g0pi4J8auQ


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2011)

Lawine auslösen - Russian Style








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1BCA8dQfGi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YjYOCqUn-fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sh1LhJzF3rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## s|n|s (19. Oktober 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkT_d2OTgv0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM


----------



## Silvecio (19. Oktober 2011)

Kriminelle Pinguine


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist auch so genial 

Fernseh Pannen - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (21. Oktober 2011)

Die Holodecks können kommen!! 
Hologramme ftw 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh9y7giLMqI
po pi po pi po in HD - YouTube

Infos:
Hatsune Miku: Japanese HOLOGRAPH Plays Sold Out Concerts; Science Fiction Comes To Life (VIDEO)


Update 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM5Yn1MRaL4
Extra 3 - Die Sendung mit dem Klaus erklärt Apple - YouTube


----------



## taks (22. Oktober 2011)

1.5min reine Schmerzen xD


Nussknacker Compilation – Autsch!, Einfach nur bescheuert, Videos auf orschlurch


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2011)

Einfach nur Spaß am fahren: *The Game of G.N.A.R.*
http://unofficialnetworks.com/gnar/


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ymj4wgF8cc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV-gnh1En6E


----------



## thysol (27. Oktober 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FPelOxSuw0


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2011)

Top Gear halt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K05NgDMz2r4


----------



## RedBrain (4. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnDaInpXEhE

Smart cat.


----------



## >ExX< (5. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb8z13ty_9I&feature=player_embedded
voll geil


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. November 2011)

Ach jeder mag doch BOB







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YLQrDJhGs2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
auch und noch was von SG





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nq6AUr2mRhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (9. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyn5mavkJY0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. November 2011)

Für alle die nen neues Hobby brauchen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f76wGxg3fzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. November 2011)

Einfach nur zu geil






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psvL2eYQ7YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-hKxOhOQ3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stevii (17. November 2011)

Einfach nur genial! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFHA7hYABu4&​


----------



## DaywalkerEH (17. November 2011)

zu Cool


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xE4uzGaQDQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. November 2011)

Das Instrument der Zukunft 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5CLb8pZowI


----------



## T'PAU (20. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPFD2PVtKQE?hd=1


----------



## Silvecio (21. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9kwtMRir3c


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. November 2011)

Richtig geil aber auch böse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhiEcupIz5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silvecio (24. November 2011)

Indische Supertalent Show.

Crazy Hardcore 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy09cXwsz6w


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dob4z617HFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfXkJMDWDMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silvecio (25. November 2011)

Ein ganz normaler Tag.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86p62pKVtO4


----------



## s|n|s (28. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCHSiBxHJvI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xadz-DOuV0M


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

Das sind wieder Helden dabei!   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcZbvLY0hFA


----------



## taks (30. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_BJ_r9wxhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHBDiJDGItM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37RrxC5zcfY&feature=player_embedded#!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGOhMd4AJ2c&feature=related


----------



## Foghorn Leghorn (4. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX1_ouvPPK0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMTvIN68qks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZD6QkN6sxs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKk1X-Zi_kY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEu4i6f8asw​


----------



## Stevii (5. Dezember 2011)

Besser kann man das nicht ziegen! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYl_nyuyn5Y


----------



## Festplatte (8. Dezember 2011)

thysol schrieb:
			
		

> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FPelOxSuw0">YouTube Link</a>



LOL, gibts da keinen Passwort-Vergessen "Knopf"?


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_KbOGWAHvQ


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Dezember 2011)

lustige videos
Star Wars cello. [VIDEO]

Ab 1 min 30 gehts ab


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=83M60qeRyMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (13. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4a9CKgLprQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abufaso (14. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z59gAXZ0ksQ&ob=av3e


----------



## unterseebotski (15. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTpldq3myV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## s|n|s (18. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmuazFx0-rQ


----------



## Festplatte (18. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDlif8Km4S4&feature=colike


----------



## s|n|s (22. Dezember 2011)

Neues aus der Anstalt vom 13.12.2011 - Neues aus der Anstalt - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

auszug:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPDy3umXJHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Dezember 2011)

Ein Battlefield-Fan wie er im Buche steht!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XG4jY9MCYk


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ein Battlefield-Fan wie er im Buche steht!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XG4jY9MCYk


 verdammt das wollte ich gerade posten 


@*unterseebotski*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwnMfvfPQQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Opheliac (25. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIuk__oSDjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Dezember 2011)

Dog's got rhythm. [VIDEO]


----------



## roadgecko (27. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyGoVH8HGwc


----------



## GxGamer (27. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z2lTxGdVN4
Der Gerät - der Original - YouTube

Das Video finde ich gar nicht soo lustig.
Aber man muss sich mal die Kommentare reinziehen!  



> wer andern einen döner brät, der hat vermutlich DER GERÄT





> ist es ein vogel?ist es ein flugzeug?nein es ist DER GERÄT!


----------



## T'PAU (30. Dezember 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdcJVuylmsM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljFfL-mL70


----------



## Olstyle (31. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECjz5Y7Antk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"Das kleine Problem ist sowieso dass es in Europa keine wichtigen Staatsmänner mehr gibt."
Natürlich ausser Merkozy...


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErtxEPXjT8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (10. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCpdDS3L2xs
Pinkie and the Brain - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npjmBpH3iaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sy_A4VhTuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pb5hbWhtJlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BHOI70IG60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ib0jv42nN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Januar 2012)

Freddie Wong _Best of_ 2011

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxgfSVp-DKk


----------



## GxGamer (14. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2P11pU3yo0
IF THE INTERNET WAS REAL - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUYPEhFTdkA
IF KIDS SHOWS WERE REAL! - YouTube


----------



## roadgecko (14. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGbo50Ar420


----------



## GxGamer (17. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpH-SmtnOqI
DRESS.MOV - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxAJqvslV7M
APPLE.MOV - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30Ir4a7Je9o
Bullyparade Tankstelle - YouTube


----------



## Gast12307 (19. Januar 2012)

[YT][]Can't park a Smart Car....REALLY?!?!? In five minutes?!?!??!! - YouTube omg


----------



## roadgecko (21. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoIZVRF4IZ8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA303Ct0MIs


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VATgpol8W-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (24. Januar 2012)

Sowas als Kopierschutz wär auch nice 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9Xf53fl0VM
Microsoft Office Diebstahlalarm - YouTube


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2012)

Er ist einfach ein Genie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uvYxXBMqEOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Festplatte (26. Januar 2012)

taks schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist einfach ein Genie
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvYxXBMqEOM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


>


 
Butterfly ist auch sehr zu empfehlen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tT9D9OOsLBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (28. Januar 2012)

Harry ist einfach der beste 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsqiSknjHK8
Song of Skyrim - YouTube

und ganz nebenbei hat er Recht.
Zockt mal Kochsimulationen


----------



## grumpich (29. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxQsJvFmD_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGb8pMIeY6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (30. Januar 2012)

dumdidum 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GHuSxsfksc
Bully & Rick - Hama nicht! - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4aUU8kh830
Ruthe.de - Enten füttern - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2012)

Schon in der Musikecke geposted, passt hier imho aber auch hin... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzRkiFh7Rj8


----------



## unterseebotski (31. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2ivYqToCLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -NTB- (31. Januar 2012)

Mitten im Leben - Videos - TV total


----------



## GxGamer (4. Februar 2012)

Muhahaha wie ich mich auf den neuen freue den ich abholen darf 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh1HSMoKjsk
x3: Der neue Personalausweis - YouTube


----------



## Pagz (8. Februar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXWG5IdTU4g&feature=related


----------



## Berliner2011 (12. Februar 2012)

Wall-E Meets Battlefield 3 - YouTube


----------



## JackOnell (13. Februar 2012)

Hier mal was aus heißes und feuriges aus eigenen Reihen 
Showtermin Folgen noch hier auf der page




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ciG2u-LN3fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit
Aktuelle Termine sind jetzt bei mir


----------



## GxGamer (14. Februar 2012)

Hab schon lange nicht mehr so gegröhlt...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEBBvIsBAEs
Japanoschlampen #1 - Die große Klopperei - YouTube

Irgendwie creepy...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soRywzJ1kxk
Tetris Theme WIN! - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2012)

Sorry aber das muss sein 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj7jSWEOdIk
Black Kid Goes Super Saiyan (WITH ANIMATION) ! - YouTube

Achja das Original
Super Saiyans are Real - YouTube


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Februar 2012)

Ren & Stimpy - Naked Beach Frenzy





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7f568

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Februar 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder, der kleine Bieber hats echt drauf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zo8hGHXVijw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HlaSuMpky8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YREF7AsYBKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (25. Februar 2012)

Hier gibt's zwar fast nur "Lustige Videos", aber ein paar "andere Videos" können ja nicht schaden. 

Find ich total genial, den Pole-Dance Move 
Ist natürlich jugendfrei! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFE6DdIBUj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Hammer, wa?* "Gefällt mir"!!!



Hier ein geiles Lied, was mir beim Teaser von "Terra Nova" auf Pro7 aufgefallen ist.
Fand ich auch toll!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_I0DepxLaC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Dann ein geniales Cover von Bruno Mars - Grenade





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DKsg4GMYFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und noch den coolen Song von Hangover 2, der eigentlich nicht jugendfrei ist ... lol





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXvtqdyZF8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel Spass damit und sorry, wenn schon Videos gepostet wurden, die ich jetzt gerade reingestellt habe!


----------



## GxGamer (2. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDUMZ9ncJ9w
Frau findet durch 10 Euro Schein heraus dass Ihr Mann fremdgeht! - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (3. März 2012)

In der Formel 1 war Montoya schon als _Crash-Kid_ verschrien, aber was er letztes WE in Daytona abgeliefert hat... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RijhM_POPc


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (3. März 2012)

> *DISCLAIMER:* Creating a homemade flamethrower is *EXTREMELY dangerous*.
> This video is for educational purposes only, and we are not responsible  for anything you do!!!!!!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDHjcLvjnUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



KRASS 
Ich habe ja auch eine Sammlung von Super Soaker, aber sowas ist mir noch nicht eingefallen ...
Wie steht es so schön in den Kommentaren:


> Thats fu***ng dangerous so thanks for doing what ive always wanted to see happen without me having to do it ... haha


Auf gut deutsch: *NICHT NACHMACHEN*!!!!!!


----------



## GxGamer (5. März 2012)

Hätte nie gedacht dass Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpaste wirklich ALuminiumkühler zerfrisst 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bIsYv3P1iA
Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste und Aluminium - YouTube


----------



## RapToX (10. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQMO6vjmkyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xK2OXztIt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die synchro von dem kerl auf dem sofa ist ja mal total passend...NICHT!


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Sl1GbrKgTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. März 2012)

Woher kenne ich das nur der kleine Marco wieder

http://www.kabeleins.de/tv/abenteuer-leben-taeglich-wissen/clip/tipps-computerprobleme-1.47169


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRoKc828bmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. März 2012)

Lambo, Porsche, pffft... Bugatti Veyron ftw, Tunnelblick inklusive, bei 414 bzw. *431 Km/h*! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSFX9vrwJf8


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mBcv4rPoBFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keleg (27. März 2012)

*C&C und Battlefield 3 in einem!*

Battlefield 3: Operation Red Alert - YouTube!


Einfach nur epic!


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2012)

Das müsst ihr euch mal geben! oO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SdarRsIwsE

Die Stadt ist krass...


----------



## GxGamer (28. März 2012)

Edd Gould ist gestorben 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkEvbOsr138
RIP Edd Gould (1988-2012) - YouTube
eddsworld - YouTube


----------



## timetoremember (3. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dq4nhJHlTsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. April 2012)

Der König der Geräusche-Nachahmer im Tierreich. Der australische Leierschwanz beim _faken_ von Foto-Kameras, Kettensägen (!) und Handsägen! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wG4hD66gVE


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2012)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Der König der Geräusche-Nachahmer im Tierreich. Der australische Leierschwanz beim _faken_ von Foto-Kameras, Kettensägen (!) und Handsägen!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wG4hD66gVE


 
Das hab ich gestern auch im fernseher gesehen!
So einen als haustier
Mich würde mal interessieren wie er auf musik reagiert, einfach mal mit in ne disco nehmen, dann hat zuhause auch disco xD


----------



## GxGamer (8. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QwoW4z7E8c
*FAN-MADE* My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Trailer - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (8. April 2012)

_Pimp my Horse_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnF2ROKtdMY


----------



## nikk o. laus (9. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwX_Bzm66fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist doch das Forum gegen MW3 oder?


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8UJb6BecJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Finde ich gut irgendwie gut gemacht.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucRTL2GQYS8


----------



## GxGamer (12. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pycPaxfYxk
CollegeHumor ORIGINALS: My Little Brony_Friendship is tragic. - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2012)

Übel, Übel.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHiYzoosrXo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCRK66A9Ajc


----------



## RapToX (14. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=316AzLYfAzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## joraku (14. April 2012)

Ja, dass Video ist mir schon die letzten Tage über den Weg gelaufen. 

Sowas ist mal eine tolle Werbe-Strategie, da wird einem richtig was geboten. Sollte öfters gemacht werden.
Crytek hat damals so etwas ähnliches versucht. Sie sind mit einem Lieferwagen mit eingebauten Beamer etc. in London (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) rumgefahren und haben Crysis 2 Abends / Nachts auf Wände geworfen. Passanten konnten dann das Spiel direkt anspielen. 

Hier das Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEtE3-jUMMw

Was mach ich wieder falsch!?
Hier als Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEtE3-jUMMw


----------



## GxGamer (14. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoUVzJR4qmI
Guile's Theme Goes with Everything (Zangief Kid) - YouTube

Richtig so.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4xwE1WoEXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (22. April 2012)

Yeeeeehaaaaaaaaa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2Z_ZJ25lAg


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw

WTF? xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF0BeXJ_MUA


----------



## Atrox (28. April 2012)

Hier ist mir was lustiges in Battlefield3  passiert  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jbI-h4zshw&list=UUxsMdiq2CZqrTjivSsAzJEQ&index=1&feature=plcp




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0jbI-h4zshw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schaut rein,mfg Atrox


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2012)

Kennen sicher auch einige





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS4Dx3WyK10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (11. Mai 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-QToIzw7Fk
Video - Compilation Fail girls - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBd4lEpQG_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2012)

Für unsere Diablo III Spieler:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I43GUnZN_s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


IF DIABLO 3 WERE A GIRL - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-MMqnAw7bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cu7qWIV6DFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (31. Mai 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IXVWkAfAu0
DuschProdukte für Männer [German Version] - YouTube

Brutalisiert den Dreck weg


----------



## Jwps (31. Mai 2012)

Atrox schrieb:


> Hier ist mir was lustiges in Battlefield3  passiert
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jbI-h4zshw&list=UUxsMdiq2CZqrTjivSsAzJEQ&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> 
> ...


 
verrückt


----------



## RapToX (6. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHDQHVkYq4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wie geil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NI7YC5xPtrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2012)

Vertical Video Syndrome - A PSA - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt9zSfinwFA&feature=g-all-f


----------



## T'PAU (8. Juni 2012)

*Video Game High School*

Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8ScNjBd118

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und los geht's... 

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4


----------



## GxGamer (9. Juni 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-xiNaTXZV8
IF VIDEO GAMES WERE REAL 2 - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (19. Juni 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGTwJEihLY0
Die Dinos best of -Das Baby- part 2 - YouTube


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. Juni 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGTwJEihLY0
> Die Dinos best of -Das Baby- part 2 - YouTube


 
Wie ich die serie damals geliebt habe!! 

R.I.P. Kindheit...


----------



## >ExX< (20. Juni 2012)

wie viel ich früher immer gelacht hab bei der Sendung, herrlich


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2012)

Oh ja die Dinos... Das Baby hat mich damals irgendwie immer aufgeregt


----------



## >ExX< (20. Juni 2012)

Ich fand das Baby total lustig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtOwaUVnN3M&feature=related
mit dem Typ war ich in der Paraklasse während der Berufschule
achja, schön dass ich jetzt weis was die anderen so verdienen, bei uns in der Firma wirds nichtmal die hälfte sein.... 

Falls sich jemand für den Beruf interessieren sollte


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2012)

Weil ich es gerade wieder gefunden habe und immer noch beeindrucken ist wenn man sich vor Augen führt dass das ganze 44Jahre her ist.
*"The Mother of All Demos"*:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfIgzSoTMOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Orka45 (20. Juni 2012)

http://youtu.be/h-d_J8KDgzg


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7_OeMy04sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUOnZpLDUUQ&feature=related



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUOnZpLDUUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## speedstar (26. Juni 2012)

Für Gamer und Nerds:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_XgDgGoW4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Für alle anderen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp8hvyjZWHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 
http://www.laymark.com/l/m/m087.gif


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pwe-pA6TaZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2012)

LOL!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb03274qrIU


----------



## Silvecio (7. Juli 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YstC9sMLpxE


----------



## der_yappi (7. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48H7zOQrX3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ShACteRduY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ljFfL-mL70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSr8n4GqrdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
ich hoffe, die wurden noch nicht gepostet, hab' jetzt nicht alle 109 Seiten durchgeguckt ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f1JqnutJ_XE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (23. Juli 2012)

Freddiew hat eine ganze Serie produziert, es geht um eine Video Game High School (VGHS).
Momentan gibt es 9 Folgen. Hier könnt ihr alle finden VGHS – COMPLETE SEASON 1 « Rocket Jump

Sehr sehenswert, allerdings auf Englisch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1JqR3GVqib4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3M86XtsGQK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

Der Geschmack von Gerechtigkeit! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIGgGV7uwU4&



> Freddiew hat eine ganze Serie produziert, es geht um eine Video Game High School (VGHS).
> Momentan gibt es 9 Folgen. Hier könnt ihr alle finden VGHS – COMPLETE SEASON 1 « Rocket Jump
> 
> Sehr sehenswert, allerdings auf Englisch.


Hammergeil die Serie kann ich jeden Empfehlen ;D


----------



## T'PAU (26. Juli 2012)

CraziesTriGGeR schrieb:


> Freddiew hat eine ganze Serie produziert, es geht um eine Video Game High School (VGHS).
> Momentan gibt es 9 Folgen. Hier könnt ihr alle finden VGHS – COMPLETE SEASON 1 « Rocket Jump
> 
> Sehr sehenswert, allerdings auf Englisch.


*hüstel* 

Aber geil gemacht!


----------



## RapToX (26. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hcmz74AaXHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (26. Juli 2012)

T'PAU schrieb:


> *hüstel*
> 
> Aber geil gemacht!


 
Ja sorry, hatte keine Lust alles zu durch zu schauen  und SuFu hat auch nichts ausgespuckt.
Sehen wir es als Erinnerung an, da jetzt alle Episoden fertig sind.

Jetzt noch ein Video -- ME GUSTA!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XsgVtLVyZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=clTSOT-6-Iw&fb_source=message&h=wAQGPXYhF


----------



## T'PAU (28. Juli 2012)

msimpr schrieb:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=clTSOT-6-Iw&fb_source=message&h=wAQGPXYhF


"Ungültige URL..." 

Ausserdem lassen sich Videos bequem per Film-Symbol oder Youtube-Symbol hier einbinden.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMdhtGGY8oA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTXpcGCwN3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7VgkP_p5mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## batmaan (2. August 2012)

hat hier schon jemand den schlecker opa gepostet?


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> hat hier schon jemand den schlecker opa gepostet?


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjgYpZYPKy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nIKFUN96Xqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## batmaan (2. August 2012)

jaja, der Opa ist der geilste


----------



## GxGamer (6. August 2012)

Oppan Gangnam Style! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60MQ3AG1c8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier das Original MV (Auf Youtube in D nicht verfügbar, danke GEMA):
http://vimeo.com/45874564


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHPMocTmC08&feature=player_embedded

Ich finds geil


----------



## GxGamer (8. August 2012)

Geiler Film, wenn ihr hochkarätige Animationen sehen wollt, springt mal direkt zu 46:45 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvDp4DPZd7E
BIRDEMIC - Shock and Terror.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5jI92Ht99Y


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFE4YhEa16Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2012)

Epic 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVX1JF0Af0g&v


----------



## GxGamer (15. August 2012)

Einfach nur WTF-Moment...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1lhz0eHwqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hotties vs. Nerds - Wipeout Summer Premiere - YouTube


----------



## PAUI (15. August 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3879GUid3M


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkUiVZLrdYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5f7zzkX1Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


My Little Portal: Episode 1 (HD) - YouTube


----------



## PAUI (17. August 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdxU0lrhKQk


----------



## >ExX< (17. August 2012)

Mega-Wellen krachen auf Schiff - GMX

Anker durch Wellen abgerissen :
aber die Wellen schlagen schön hoch


----------



## GxGamer (20. August 2012)

Genau so muss das gehen.
Ist einer der Meinung über rot zu laufen oder vors Auto zu hüpfen - Gas geben!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kal_hSjle78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Drunks Mess With Wrong Driver - YouTube

Edit: Noch  viel geiler 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mxk4Y56fyiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Mxk4Y56fyiw&NR=1


----------



## PCGHGS (25. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a4SJ5ho30yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hzg_9UXo9s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgK3Hx7VWfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (28. August 2012)

Dead Space war gestern!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzmtKulJySs
My little Space: Friendship is dead - YouTube


----------



## loller7 (31. August 2012)

Immer diese Bronys. (; 
Naja hier mal was um euer Sommerfeeling und euren Humor etwas warmzuhalten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRVvegLwK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQLJUedf4f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2012)

Was für ein Idiot 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZVrnd9V7sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2012)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6522268/Affengeile_Bier_Werbung


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQgfLsKH3Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Huky (3. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4UdrUspFzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFr8VWnEfTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4re7mwQzIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (3. September 2012)

Command & Pony out now 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DSbowW5j34
Soviet Pony March - YouTube


----------



## Low (3. September 2012)

Oida was geht bei dir und den Ponys


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aAhPaiajwDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (5. September 2012)

Der Typ kann viel mehr als der im Spiel mit


----------



## >ExX< (5. September 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSMzjHlMfq4

verdammt gute Musi(c)k, haben meiner Meinung nach defenitiv Potenzial den deutschen Rap Markt umzukrämpeln.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2012)

Radfahren in Polen: Mehr als 0,2 Promille bedeutet Knast | tagesschau.de


----------



## GxGamer (7. September 2012)

Das kannte ich auch noch nicht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57g07ABuD3g
Forklift Accident Caterkwik.mov - YouTube


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zS2h-3rYaXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Das Publikum stört



Geil!  Erst mal ganz laessig im offenen Jeanshemd und mit Kippe  reingelatscht... und dann foertwaehrend eine Ach-leckt-mich-doch-alle-am-Ar..h Visage aufgesetzt... zwischendurch am Sack gekratzt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0ogJtX-Z7Xs


einfach geil finde ich


----------



## PCGHGS (9. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5XrkDie2ACI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. September 2012)

Ich komm da immer noch nicht drauf klar 
Hat irgendwas von "stockbesoffen sein" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBpkb0tEe7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHa8g1JhSuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (13. September 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-3KH24UWHU&feature=share


----------



## PCGHGS (13. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okEmwaLUemU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lIiUR2gV0xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vzmdkPf3-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2012)

Für alle TopGear Fans.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DMuO-8S_0Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (19. September 2012)

Achja, das Internet 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODC4GqD3GQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Irgendein Videoportal - YouTube

Edit: Hab noch eins gefunden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXr1kmuqGcU
www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXr1kmuqGcU


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vtz4qL4-hNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Voll de Rotz


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xXz47B5ncx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZB4M5v9wgc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3x6zp1t_f38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SifGskrY_UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (25. September 2012)

In Deutschland dank GEMA leider gesperrt..
Skyrim : Gangnam Style Dance - YouTube


----------



## Caduzzz (28. September 2012)

Das war ein ernst gemeinter Werbe/imagefilm 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D75t7R5mRMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLORgY38ekE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IXm6SuUigI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qt_N9eQn9OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## roadgecko (30. September 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YfTtGCsiD8


----------



## Sraw (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPgpRw9tiuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_mhFi3T8KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brez$$z (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRKIWfE6Fws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sraw (30. September 2012)

haha geil


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Oktober 2012)

Einfach mal während des Spiels tanzen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWUHwHFRGB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sraw (1. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZR6Cw_3q1Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Oktober 2012)

ohh nein der erste schuss ging in seine faust xD


----------



## Robonator (1. Oktober 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Einfach mal während des Spiels tanzen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJNAxIuHWjI&


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2012)

Ein Klassiker!   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4aLThuU008


----------



## turbosnake (3. Oktober 2012)

Genial.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_N9OfP8QrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xu1gni:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Oktober 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaR1GLx-cHk

@Painkiller: Ich muss immer lachen wenn er es das dritte mal sagt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EUm-vAOmV1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1K9EH90CyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HD67PKVKgBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IDG3m6EZpoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAeeoxV0iO8


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ed81DbnCfh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAG39jKi0lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GkZFBmBYSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MT1DhcQg0Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bsi3SwnBkSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWV0dYhXcdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxWNQ2paWO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clTSOT-6-Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VJiHoUSeAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=geg0p_2uSTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-UWhG7d_TzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAXcvMg80us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er ist einfach der Hammer ​


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZygK3yvUee4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1j6ZkMaiek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann nit mehr  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0efX3B51dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Your facekau - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (23. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuDN2bCIyus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybAohTwB5PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Oktober 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDiZOnzajNU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bfCUDD64f_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hG6RyQCggdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llpwKumLSCo


----------



## T'PAU (27. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WEROVWDp3n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ok, der letzte Sprung ist dann doch _etwas_ lächerlich.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6-1bn8PuQs


----------



## GxGamer (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich find des lustig irgendwie. Auf eine kranke Weise 

Giftgasanlage Energiesparlampe - Rettet die Glühlampe (1/2) - YouTube

Hmmm weder Youtube noch Videotag funzen. Blöder BB-Code.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fF_GdRAJR1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2XX3qfRvFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UcO1uBh-sLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLFg2cbOTEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV7PwkHrhO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2012)

Das kann ja nur lustig werden. xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xODYUg2xFMQ


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adRujBp7g3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kv4RIhMpV40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2012)

Oh mein Gott  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_yzaOY6U-w&


----------



## GxGamer (14. November 2012)

Die Plätze 10 - 2 kapier ich nicht, aber Platz 1 ist geil (1:45) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3B-a7G4gUUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2A-EqgeWP30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2012)

Der gute alte Louis de Funes 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W42x6-Wf3Cs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59lcIIah_us



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2hadjC1bAg


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yHl24QynOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. November 2012)

...OMG, manche leute haben echt Ideen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_SNhi7-UWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKo1gf3gLfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2012)

*BVB vs. FCB "Fans" TV | Video | Fußball | SPORT1 Mediencenter*


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. November 2012)

Auch heute kann man noch drüber lachen


Scary Movie 2 Funniest Scenes - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (25. November 2012)

Ernsthaft: ICH WILL DAS HABEN!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPoCBm5_obw
Simulation Cockpit With Extended Thrustmaster T500RS and TH8RS Shifter. video of-NBJAG- _(720p).mp4 - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2012)

Mitt Romney Style (Gangnam Style Parody) - CollegeHumor Video


edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjuGNbdD7Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCRsxLuNId4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (25. November 2012)

Des hier find ich schön 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4KLv8Iuv7E
Why, Wheatley, Why? (Portal 2 Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NggUSbgRUhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SEuoEJkODE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





edit2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rArpyMXT2ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (30. November 2012)

Die Wii U ist ja wirklich besser 
(help!)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IaMyYw4tJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wii U Sports is Awesome! - YouTube


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=stPzkJCbMKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Dezember 2012)

Man fängt son Spiel an und auf einmal ist es 6 Uhr morgens.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3sSFCDgBom8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


PSP Minis: The Impossible Game (Gameplay German) - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sq04FWsM37E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. Dezember 2012)

Versteckte Kamera aus Brasilien. 
Erinnerte mich irgendwie an F.E.A.R. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N5OhNplEd4


----------



## ikealampe (5. Dezember 2012)

lachflash 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdPTBaWsL04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (7. Dezember 2012)

Wie kann man nur geil im Fernsehen sagen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5F0583vwChc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ichbins (7. Dezember 2012)

Was Katzen so machen

Der Russische Beifahrer


----------



## GxGamer (7. Dezember 2012)

Ist das neue Youtube-Design nicht toll? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eQ1fAEzs2M
YouTube's new awful layout - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETSl8gWsFZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Och nöööö, Ohrwurm


----------



## wuschi (13. Dezember 2012)

[YT][/YT]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ0JahhFkts

 Ponys Ftw O.o


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyUmgDIOjlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTYMqVe-MMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Das ist Geil 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LwVsq9fo5



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LwVsq9fo50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZknnwl0aAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Die Herren von Frontal21 haben mal wieder einen ordentlichen Fail produziert!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-QZryzT1qg


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Dezember 2012)

@ painkiller
von wann ist denn der Bericht? Zum Thema selber: unglaaaaublich+peinlich...achja, ab ca. Minute 9

*gefällt mir Button drück*


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Hier bitte sehr:

Frontal 21 - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

Das Video von High5 ist vom 17.12.2012


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Dezember 2012)

danke dir


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte da gerne noch einen dritten Teil  ja der Profikiller





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqfRrbq1M9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hugVs1EIt-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TQ9VzvPSpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2012)

Steroids To The Max! - YouTube
Boar wie hässlich


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ydXbJrQ4jc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LTIxp8tb0OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (25. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzgVFK598To


----------



## GxGamer (26. Dezember 2012)

Find ich det geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m60_6QF_imY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Warum alle Apple lieben - YouTube

Edit: Wieso hab ich den Kerl erst jetzt gefunden?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mD17ScaUVmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD17ScaUVmo


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-k5J4RxQdE


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2012)

Shii - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljSdS4PspLg


----------



## Low (29. Dezember 2012)

Do you smoke? - YouTube

ahahahahahaha


----------



## ZeroX360 (29. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pSmhZFbCy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu göttlich ...


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xY_MUB8adEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ew0BNHnkrBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (3. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvYxXBMqEOM


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tymT9msbUco
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr-eJ_x_MW0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adRujBp7g3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XuE5oFFG1ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Januar 2013)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann guck dir lieber dazu meine deutsche Version an. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1hOh_UtmtSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h15C4dO9xY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDwbjHV8jLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_nHRMGv0yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fh7Nbki52Vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtitEC7TQ_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsFTo1YONFk


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prDHauBHe54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (14. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucq4FQ-3vqk


----------



## GxGamer (14. Januar 2013)

Das ist der beste Remake den ich je gesehen habe:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJxj1mou03M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNOnepGHvj0


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_Kdg72Zmg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKSj0Z0spqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur geil, "ich brauche keine Hilfe und Support" 

Das Video ist aber nur gestellt.


----------



## GxGamer (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBTrXbIIsvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jackpot.


----------



## Niza (19. Januar 2013)

Schaut euch das mal an.

Der Drama Button:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XsGQ6s0ivtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mfg:
Niza


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjP-00XyJ9c


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Januar 2013)

Unsichtbar durch den Drive Thru | powerd by FunSau.com


----------



## GxGamer (20. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRAIK1DclGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btw das gibts auch auf Youtube....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xVrJ8DxECbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FstuZ7ioJWk

Das Video ist von mit und ich muss sagen ******* so was passirt nur mir xD


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-Kt_kuYVtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (22. Januar 2013)

Der absolute Wahnsinn!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LUQVzerseI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLzgDZscN0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RayasVati (25. Januar 2013)

was geht bei euch am we?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MjxF04WlQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npjmBpH3iaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (29. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dD7oT9sYIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stormtrooper (1. Februar 2013)

Ich konnte nicht mehr bei diesem Video. Sagt mit, ob ihr es auch mega lustig findet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkHdgMOuuBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0gakRxlvcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8rzkCkFIus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Februar 2013)

Das wird DAS Game 2013!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y42w_UntHeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Februar 2013)

Rofl, wie geil sit das denn?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ1i4iYNZXo


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY64k7_Z5Is


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2013)

DAS ist ja mal sowas von episch 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGbE9eKaWug


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Februar 2013)

Bier öffnen mit Dave ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDkhShPjVkE


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FN1NdnfQIB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (12. Februar 2013)

Tee ist männlich!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxtRGEVsSOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Pantsuit - Fuckin' Tea - YouTube


----------



## >ExX< (12. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV974_LRgiI&feature=player_embedded

eines der besten videos überhaupt


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2-8Zz-AHOo


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Sy5k-1Lgz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung was oder wieviel davon gespielt ist oder ob sie die wirklich veralbern.... aber es ist so arschgeil! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gWk_yKtEdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


NIVEA Deo: Stresstest - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2013)

Wie immer Geil:
heute-show vom 15.02.2013 - heute-show - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7skGnef5cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ayJmkPSx24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Et3PYo_CW-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pikus (19. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf einen epileptischen Anfall allererster Kajüte?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sugiLOhffR4


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bgQbcQlRoNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (20. Februar 2013)

Kein Plan ob ichs zu den lustigen oder zu den Musikvideos packen soll 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36rSFrIhFZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achja 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PffAsWEP97s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRSzBm6EW_Y


----------



## GxGamer (22. Februar 2013)

In Amerika gibt es in Wirklichkeit keine Verbechen. Die Polizei scheint dort so wenig zu tun zu haben.... also müssen sie Leute verhaften die..... tanzen und sich umarmen. Kriminelles Pack!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FAZTslKZNEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (22. Februar 2013)

Wie cool 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3pXAIJFK3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9Xxa7BXBjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJM4LN_WdAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Februar 2013)

Bald im Kino: Djesus uncrossed!:devi:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWxq3eZ_fj0


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Februar 2013)

Hat auch mal was





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9a4tY08S3fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fs95UkwWBw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mRM1VwUiYA&feature=player_profilepageh


----------



## Metalic (23. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKumUXAq5gQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Februar 2013)

WIE KONNTEST DU NUR?! 

ICH HABE DIR VERTRAUT!!!!
  

Was der kann kann ich schon lange:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCdr8scCZJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMoexwSj7W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgB_2x3MTuQ

K.i.z xD


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCs9h2HfkJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvhr3PFHX-k

Ich habe Tränen vor lachen in dem AUgen


----------



## Festplatte (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-Cr0EWwaTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3nHLxX8W8g


----------



## DrWaikiki (26. Februar 2013)

Einer aus meiner Klasse......




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8SpZFhe7c6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Februar 2013)

Mir war langweilig, deswegen hab ich mal ein paar Beispiele der _überragenden_ KI in *Far Cry 3* festgehalten... und noch ein paar andere explosive Sachen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_ouMWQlHOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(auf 720p umstellen!)

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja auch mal ein paar selbstgemachte, lustige Ingame-Videos posten! 

>> *hüstel* <<


----------



## Niza (28. Februar 2013)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig, deswegen hab ich mal ein paar  Beispiele der _überragenden_ KI in *Far Cry 3* festgehalten...  und noch ein paar andere explosive Sachen.
> 
> ...:


 

Echt gut

Wo haben die den ihren Führerschein gemacht ?
*

Nichts für schwache Nerven
*
Horror Fahrstuhl erschreckt Leute:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFFdv7BjbAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GxGamer (28. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lOhvS-xyrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zum Kugeln


----------



## nulchking (2. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CPXvpdsGkc


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. März 2013)

Würde heute sicherlich noch genau so funktionieren...


----------



## k@k@nut (3. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNRWIh_ZWwI


----------



## GxGamer (5. März 2013)

So verdammt geil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaYx4XmWEoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Landscapes: Volume 2 - YouTube


----------



## >ExX< (10. März 2013)

Frühsport am Pool: Mann mit Bierbauch stiehlt allen die Show - Win Video | Webfail - Fail Bilder und Fail Videos

geil wie der typ das training da trollt


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nK6SYDOTnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aries Spears imitiert eine Szene aus "Heat", zuerst im Al Pacino respektive Robert De Niro Stil, danach auf Arnold Schwarzenegger- und Sylvester Stallone Art.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHKVEZOM-CY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mu5uQdw7s_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (12. März 2013)

Der Typ ist der Knaller, hab schon Bauchschmerzen vor lachen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czwN-mkjXS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






PS: ich hoff ich verstoss damit nicht gegen die Forenregeln, sonst lösch ichs wieder. Aber all zu ernst kann man den ja nicht nehmen


----------



## Abufaso (12. März 2013)

Sehr sehr gut 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2_RR7ijFkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (12. März 2013)

zu geil 


Antoine's Traum - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2013)

Mir gefällt der neue Mix 
Wurde langsam mal Zeit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENbtf4g-c68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQmxqno6L6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

Das nennt sich Skill (oder halt wenn Luck zur Gewohnheit wird^^):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT8VbOE0TLo


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. März 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der neue Mix
> Wurde langsam mal Zeit.
> 
> 
> ...



Göttlich


----------



## PhilSe (16. März 2013)

KIKA Schwanzvergleich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUZ2XWaGI74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



40h im Fahrstuhl





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL2sxbSMdRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2013)

PhilSe schrieb:


> KIKA Schwanzvergleich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Das darf man nicht ohne Bild gucken


----------



## PhilSe (17. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czwN-mkjXS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Aber wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht!!!! Und was lernen wir daraus? "DAS IST DAS LAND DER VOLLIDIOTEN!!!"


----------



## Pikus (17. März 2013)

lol. Da kommt ein Typ an, mit dem Kanalnamen NPDangriffsTV, macht direkt zum Anfang einen Ausländer fertig und versucht dann auch noch, eine Band mit vermeintlich rechtem Gedankengut zu verteidigen...
PhilSe, ich muss dir zustimmen. "DAS LAND DER VOLLIDIOTEN"

edit: der Name seiner FB-Page ist ja auch zum schreien.

PS:


Spoiler



Ich stelle mich weder auf die Seite derjenigen, die F.W ablehnen, noch auf die Seite der Befürworter. ich find nur die Dummheit dieses Typen unglaublich 



@Topic:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7I-HIkcLRmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWbXtPEyABQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (23. März 2013)

So anti lustig dass es schon wieder lustig ist 
WTF mit Zitronen - WTF Video | Webfail - Fail Bilder und Fail Videos


----------



## Robonator (23. März 2013)

Zuguuuuuut ;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6evHOltPBh4&


----------



## Niza (26. März 2013)

Ich finde dieses Immernoch das Beste.
*
Rafkäppchen und der Böse Golf.*

Das Video muss man einfach kennen oder sich anschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cmbsnTP4gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## PhilSe (27. März 2013)

Holländischer Moderator bekommt Lachanfall





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GT_WgVheLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHVjYmD1WjY


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. März 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/user/bibanator?&desktop_uri=/user/bibanator

Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2013)

​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgFEhfpxoWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (2. April 2013)

Eine sentationelle doku. sehr sehenswert  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24R8JObNNQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UlbCgB9vms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8McB5AOV31U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2_9CKLl2sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2013)

Goil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BeZDifRV8U


----------



## >ExX< (3. April 2013)

warum konnte die Bluse nicht noch ein stückchen weiter aufgehen? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjCsgCy8PLQ


----------



## k@k@nut (5. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3YN6WSZdDQ


----------



## GxGamer (8. April 2013)

Mit nem Mercedes-Benz Actros die Angestellten bei Volvo Trucks abholen, das ist mal dreist-genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHxOBEXH008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Actros-Taxi: Der Film. - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfpL6_0OBuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlQ1mtn-g4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpUgZ2MzjKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (10. April 2013)

Wie Tiere ihr Essen fressen - Win Video | Webfail - Fail Bilder und Fail Videos

haha, wie lustig


----------



## k@k@nut (13. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-RAJnV1dfg


----------



## der_yappi (13. April 2013)

Justin Bieber Monkey Crisis 

Teil 1:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ON6hpGqih8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUccdCybj84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 3:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9H0Yt8COhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_rZ7p2vtCq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8KYgbifNOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2013)

Flotte Modellflieger....... über 600km/h ohne Motor 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oix6sHKzOLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (30. April 2013)

krass, aber wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> krass, aber wie soll das funktionieren?


 
Ich schätze durch die unterschiedlichen Windgeschwindigkeiten ( geschützte und ungeschützte Hangseite )


----------



## clown44 (1. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Kuriose Unfälle, bei denen man sich wundern muß, daß da nich mehr passiert ist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQUfnalqfQM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-8fKqqJYv4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjRyDBuBFSw


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2013)

Breaking Bad in Lego xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSUK4WgQ3vk


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j58p231htq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Mai 2013)

Hab ja nie Fifa13 gespielt... wusste halt nicht was man da so alles verpasst....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQvH2Cm-Qk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


The Ultimate FIFA 13 FAIL Compilation! - YouTube


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. Mai 2013)

Hihi...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CXVocxN6vsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Mai 2013)

Wirklich atemberaubend...schön! 

The Incredible Power Of Concentration - Miyoko Shida


----------



## Ultramarinrot (15. Mai 2013)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Wirklich atemberaubend...schön!
> 
> The Incredible Power Of Concentration - Miyoko Shida


 


Vielen Dank dafür, wirklich beeindruckend


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Mai 2013)

Noch was beeindruckendes:

Dubai Timelapse on Vimeo

Das ist auch extrem gut gemacht mMn!


----------



## Ultramarinrot (15. Mai 2013)

Wow auch echt schön, da haben die sich mächtig Mühe gegeben  

Ist auch ne interessante Stadt, schade nur das Menschenrechte dort kaum existieren


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEkI0cH_rK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NJ1pI2TfEE


----------



## GxGamer (26. Mai 2013)

Nicht lustig, aber ganz interessant und ich kannte es noch nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQ_R8Gr26kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


How to recover Gold from Scrap Ceramic CPU - Part 1 - YouTube

Part 2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hv4CcaTVJqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv4CcaTVJqY


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tl6ePtXOTdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Mai 2013)

Zwar nicht besonders lustig aber dafür geil :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MEWq6hIIJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HIFdn9_ZMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIrlm45JNoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Redbull0329 (31. Mai 2013)

Hmm ich sollte auch mal was posten...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zalYJacOhpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdT2alxtUvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_7J2wrQklw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmeBBNolDyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=cLVjvJeQROc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=cLVjvJeQROc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FstuZ7ioJWk


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (3. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1u_up7Re6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der hat doch einen an der Waffel


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-HaTWIznGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuar8TLCB4U


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMzzUuvKWPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ 
Bitte nicht nachmachen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jpluWjJuL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iphuMBINgWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zs6udGtMLS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAA8UzZReLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blu-Fire (9. Juni 2013)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dwq9vI6aeio


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpFNxTJo5c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unbedingt bis zum Ende anschauen!!


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2013)

Gott diese Videos
1. haben sie nen Bart
2. sind sie nicht lustig
3. auf Youtube eh überflüssig da man mit der Maus einfach unten in die Leiste geht und schon ein Bild davon hat was am Ende kommt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3z3BxTLU7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer


----------



## >ExX< (10. Juni 2013)

Speed Spray-Painter - Win Video | Webfail - Fail Bilder und Fail Videos

der hats verdammt nochmal drauf


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbSdpwxINic


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaFWkA8I-9s


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fIG3fyTSOuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BV13TS990ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Festplatte (18. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noAkBZOFjIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (19. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ja normalerweise keine Angst vor Gewittern, aber das Ding macht auch mich ganz schön nervös.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcMyBHD9VC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Unwetter Kiel 19.06.2013 - YouTube


----------



## Robonator (19. Juni 2013)

Hab genau das selbe hier grade. Echt heftig


----------



## joraku (20. Juni 2013)

Diese Russen und ihre Werbung, O.o

Edit: warum funktioniert das Einbetten von Videos hier nicht mit gesundem Menschenverstand!?

dann kommt hier eben der Link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mUG29hPS4Y


----------



## Ichbins (20. Juni 2013)

Ein Nachdenkliches Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-0JkOJ3Kic


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

joraku schrieb:


> Diese Russen und ihre Werbung, O.o
> 
> Edit: warum funktioniert das Einbetten von Videos hier nicht mit gesundem Menschenverstand!?
> 
> ...


 
Du darfst von deinem Link z.B. nur das "6mUG29hPS4Y" einfügen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdg8Sp1HUKM&


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdvAFL8H6EU


----------



## T'PAU (20. Juni 2013)

joraku schrieb:


> Diese Russen und ihre Werbung, O.o
> 
> Edit: warum funktioniert das Einbetten von Videos hier nicht mit gesundem Menschenverstand!?
> 
> ...


*Nicht* den Youtube-Button beim antworten benutzen, sondern den "Filmschnippsel"-Button, mit dem man von allen möglichen Quellen Videos einbetten kann. Der Player ist dann auch grösser! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mUG29hPS4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als Werbung ja ziemlich heftig!


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8h3HqqPOS_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
​ 

k@k@nut schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdvAFL8H6EU


Terence Hill: Was hat der da?​ Bud Spencer: Ne Ansichtkarte aus Solingen.



edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24g7TTVkoD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jr_91leJpXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Juni 2013)

Fifty Sven - 5 gegen Willi - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEcPc3DxVzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apVR5Htz0K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv2_7hseTzQ


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAzVSS1D2TI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th8mHKcLIIA


xDD


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Smxe1sKFTss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (28. Juni 2013)

Was zum Teufel


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. Juni 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wir brauchen unbedingt einen -Button!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQ5SR2wO9_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAiVsbXVP6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2013)

http://www.gaskrank.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/motorrad-crash-burnout-garage.htm


----------



## >M.Pain (29. Juni 2013)

M3 Suck  oder doch der Fahrer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkasHdSb1nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhO5sE5kKmQ

Ich liebe Henner !


----------



## GxGamer (2. Juli 2013)

Landwirtschaft ist immer für nen Lacher gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pge6mZIx3GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


13 Ways to Die - Farm Simulator 2011 - YouTube


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEQQRtgAjgA


----------



## N00bler (3. Juli 2013)

Die Sendung mit dem Klaus : Hauptschule - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pLWt7xPCfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juli 2013)

Next Actor: Supermarkt Streiche in Neuseeland - Win Video | Webfail - Fail Bilder und Fail Videos

wirklich genial


----------



## Niza (7. Juli 2013)

Ja ja .

Immer diese Betrunkenen Piloten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ruxt7br7DNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJHZuRxAkSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4UY2Gs_bg8


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß ist keinen Video weiß aber nicht wo sonst damit hin !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaQFhgG58bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adRujBp7g3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Juli 2013)

OMFG  Super Werbung! 

PRAISE LORD GABEN!


----------



## Niza (12. Juli 2013)

*Hier was richtig Lustiges:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hcfQhwXq66U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitte bis ende schauen und auf sachen im Hintergrund achten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dxy4n0UT82o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zcdd5wUwubE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DImp4PG2Ozs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Juli 2013)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3168569/extrem_frauen_furzen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juli 2013)

Noch nie hat eine Überschrift so gut gepasst ... Car hits fucking cows 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMWxKYtV3TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jEwNN9zSHuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySOH_pFc5gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (16. Juli 2013)

Wie kann man darauf reinfallen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1JYHNX8pdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Asiana Pilots names from KTVU News - YouTube

Captain, something wrong!
Were too low!
Holy F***
Kabummdisch aua!

roflmao


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ev9CyeYX-ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ob's fakt ist


----------



## Uziflator (17. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNvI1tgIJsQ


----------



## k@k@nut (17. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw4H12zWk-M


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7epqstfwnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2013)

http://www.gaskrank.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/italienische-uhrzeit-1681.htm


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yqKdxNCRqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Juli 2013)

Das geilste was ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqYAyBNk16A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Best of Street Fighter II "Best of Church Edition" Starring Benny Hinn - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2013)

Ingenieur sein heißt Probleme lösen 




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64643705

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dryj0SO6-v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Will die mich verarschen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juli 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ein amy verschluss die kann man drehen !


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Juli 2013)

Ah, alles klar!


----------



## k@k@nut (30. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErhIT4pn19I


----------



## Hänschen (1. August 2013)

Hippo Mega Fart - YouTube

hat mir mein kleiner Neffe gezeigt, der findet dauernd solche Sachen


----------



## T'PAU (3. August 2013)

Yeah, es geht weiter!

Season 2 von Video Game High School hat begonnen! 

Hier die ersten zwei Episoden: (wer findet den Cameo-Auftritt von Marvel-Autor Stan Lee in Episode 1? )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAjKT8FhjI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAU6dtQ9yS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aq_jkUVgrc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvYtGopF370

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tl297O8C0TM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-45lrW1qeQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvJXR0dcPpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (4. August 2013)

Erinnert mich an die Trickfilmfiguren welche den Ast absägen auf dem sie sitzen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FB99BLePo6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Frozen Pool Bashing (And fall through) - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (5. August 2013)

Nicht lustig das Video, aber es ist verdammt geil gemacht und wenn ich es mir anschaue bekomme ich wirklich Lust mir jeden verdammten Film daraus anzuschauen 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/70941166

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sco6mBTK9MI


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmWwvKkB6Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2013)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3777132/Reporter_Salto?utm_source=newsletter-ugc&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign


----------



## art90 (8. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb9mslFnWMo


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. August 2013)

War mir nicht ganz sicher ob das als Musik oder als lustiges Video durchgeht - für mich ist es beides. Überzeugt euch selbst 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUi75_54V-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6s4hItBBLs


----------



## AnonHome1234 (8. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G92F30kTGSU&t=05m52s


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzETAcZ3DLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqGxLa3UQQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pb-Vlr7kiGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wys70wTDRTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppOIgJ5cxcw


----------



## PCGHGS (9. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDwBER_HBBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (11. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sco6mBTK9MI&list=FLnJ7j2BGPRk5v-c-Tz-rdgA

(Chuck Norris vs Super Mario Bros .... Teil einer Playlist, könnt einfach weiterlaufen lassen )


Edit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpNKVtny1pQ (Mario from Hell)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7o2s_mwOXc (Super Mario World Parodies)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWtrevF6fiE (Krass)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEVeNUHfPUk (Mario Parody 2 ... Vorsicht etwas hart)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f34WnL8GHM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Jahrhunderttalent. Hat mich teilweise echt bewegt beim anschauen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo3UC5DrLa4


----------



## AnonHome1234 (13. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dqjKDD5PPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pGCEHMT1O0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIv-qsH40m0


----------



## Uziflator (16. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba5TWGeTH3I&feature


----------



## Coldhardt (16. August 2013)

Ein Klassiker: Klick


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Kj0zBW7wyk 

DIe nehmen sich nicht so ernst ^^


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jy8WrDkQfYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olm06_YOa6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XgOPrVxCRLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (20. August 2013)

Kennt ihr das schon? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xdz30h608o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xdz30h608o


----------



## Low (20. August 2013)

*FIFA 14 - Gamescom-Auftritt mit Lothar Matthäus (EA-Pressekonferenz) - YouTube

Der Lothar und sein Englisch 

*


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0hfg1htnM4


----------



## k@k@nut (21. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbIRmBZQ7Gk


----------



## painleZ (23. August 2013)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/die-bedeutung-des-aufnahmewinkels

hahahha


----------



## Niza (23. August 2013)

Das hier was ich zeige ist mein aller erstes eigenes projekt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvAH_mOCGDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin für Anregungen offen und hoffe es gefällt euch 

Edit:
Und es folgt mein 2tes Projekt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ad8NgbxRNMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diesmal ohne Tonspurfehler 

Viel spaß

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## GxGamer (24. August 2013)

Willkommen in der Zukunft.

Idiocracy - Intro Deutsch - zukünftige Evolution der Menschheit on Vimeo


----------



## k@k@nut (25. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgoolZ-Mo48


----------



## PCGHGS (26. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytVdBLMmRno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (26. August 2013)

Ich muss dieses Spiel haben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdmsRcsl_xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


This is.. Japan World Cup 3 - YouTube


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcfNLZE7DtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bluschti (26. August 2013)

das hat mir heute einer auf der arbeit gezeigt xD die ganze abteilung hat gelacht xD


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. August 2013)

MC Pete ist auch ganz lustig. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUY9DhUqsWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (27. August 2013)

Mir würde wohl auch das Herz in die Hose rutschen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zZGNk8pUj4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ì¼ë³¸ ê³µë£¡ëª°ì¹´ 2 - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (27. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClchmECd5F4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. August 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ..youtube.com/watch?v=ClchmECd5F4


 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tosm8DLPxdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzdO-1lcplk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIskYem19yw


----------



## PCGH_Phil (30. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH8Qq13p4yk

Einfach Hammer!


----------



## PCGHGS (30. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sf-w6arMRoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2013)

Jan Hojer Training on Vimeo 
Schon beeindruckend, dass sowas möglich ist


----------



## k@k@nut (31. August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2wALk9PU94


----------



## GxGamer (4. September 2013)

Frag mich ob das echt oder geschauspielert ist. Kann die Erschütterung nicht nachvollziehen.
Trotzdem unterhaltsam 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynvKWYvyCqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ultra Reality: What would you do in this situation? - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (4. September 2013)

Klassiker! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j_Z_1RzEXI


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. September 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz4xHcK_DxY


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cX1VkCXbC4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. September 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9hJJq9Pu5E


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uy1af0A2Bn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (5. September 2013)

Atemberaubend, wie ich finde. Nicht?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-mEnMMmSrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mirror's Edge Parkour POV - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (14. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEqFA_i5yhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Triniter (24. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oEv82ifc3vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSmxaMzHItI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eF3qxtO70Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0piLGAfc3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Endlich hat das scheiß teil meinen Sinn ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKcTwBeFEzc


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kn8fhzC55g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. September 2013)

Ein Beweis, warum auch kleine Bunnies fliegen können...nur der Bunny_Joe, der kanns nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxFfxTZA6ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liGwHQp-9W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. September 2013)

er hat es 2011 schon gewusst ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjCu_6PfxS8


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_pwYa58PRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oYaM56mKlGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3PmQ393w7Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mu3KSUjB2hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (6. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLpROhIg9eA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## art90 (8. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fkvcOcv7Cs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Oktober 2013)

Würde ich auf meiner Hochzeit nicht anders machen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrLkUXetI7I


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jr_mZtLWNGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Oktober 2013)

Ein grund warum man im winter unbedingt einen audi quattro fahren sollte...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d85AmkJpPRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTWuZav-elY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q21P00f38L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8T0Jt8q7KE


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Oktober 2013)

Bin gerade total geflasht   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZp7BvQJnU8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5MbOGoEMDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Te4wx4jtiEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOPyquDqZ0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-cL0wB_H-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video gesichert bevor es ganz entfernt wird.


----------



## Silvecio (31. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_kyPwb_kbM


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QnkabbP32SQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haO8Zp6wRAE


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ri_jmFaSbw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (3. November 2013)

Man(n) muss nur abgebrüht genug sein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5gxrPmNHfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. November 2013)

Was zum Teufel?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iudTpQX32c0


----------



## AnonHome1234 (4. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqnHw0vY06I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Model da kenne ich sogar das ist eine die gute Veronica Gomez
https://www.facebook.com/vonhorror


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iw6QuO3JiWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wrrkd1i1S8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bGKfvBG9sM
​Immer wieder eine Freude, den Englischkünsten unseres geschätzen Energiekommissars zu lauschen.


			
				Lebenslauf Oettingers schrieb:
			
		

> Englisch: gute Kenntnisse


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6kftLT98jQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (7. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WmFtFWDQ78Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.youtube.com/user/JasmineBerlin?feature=watch


----------



## k@k@nut (9. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWCTgu_R8ms


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sH_KJheLLwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5YJsMaT_AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. November 2013)

Hehe ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08zyJLclNtg


----------



## AnonHome1234 (14. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JK0Qd9pvs5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_J43Reo-jQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Wtf? oO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kV4-ziw4pU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMlb6an9HX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynvKWYvyCqw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sehr böse


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDA37BmvNwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (23. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am1rS5kNOUw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODC4GqD3GQU



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfoIDVOetZI


----------



## roadgecko (24. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=_E96i-u_5E0


----------



## GxGamer (25. November 2013)

Hab noch keine bessere Beschreibung von Free 2 Play gesehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnzafqZqFf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Free To Play - YouTube


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4n6OnMEMEyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2013)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17o9j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (27. November 2013)

LeFloid vs. Friedrich Denk - Diskussion über Videospiele

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_urweineCI


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jlGriFbxKdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. November 2013)

http://youtu.be/H5oRWgy8_48?t=1m15s


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3T17hW-33E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2013)

Der typ bei 19:48 bin nicht ich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJpl0qoNyTk


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2013)

Schlusslicht: Der "Xaver"-Style von der Waterkant


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich liebe das einfach xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDxn0Xfqkgw


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlFXCC4Hfa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Dezember 2013)

Das war mal eine coole Aktion! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIEIvi2MuEk


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2013)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x189cso:118

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Dezember 2013)

Mit so einen Flug einen Järger runter holen ist schon geil xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncILNe9gCG8


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UB-vR6oxu6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Srrn5m-C9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgQZLku5-hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8iX5aLCk64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Dezember 2013)

Habe keine andere Sparte gefunden (ansonsten bitte verschieben  ):
Eine Sammlung meiner Filmfavoriten:

Bathtub IV on Vimeo
Khoda on Vimeo
A SHORT LOVE STORY IN STOP MOTION on Vimeo


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHS-H3XORmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke, das ist selbsterklärend.... 
Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt lustig, aber das ist ja der Videothread für alles.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DEuMXKlh5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


GxGamer motzt: UIG/Der Landwirt Support - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3PQS8SFWNQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pFdBUcqfPrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIllqQ9-M14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich lieb den Channel "failarmy" auf Youtube. Sind echt geile Videos dabei


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jZiKFLL6MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldyah (22. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vfXj3aA96AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Ybqsis4A64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OjdP5SUUyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9et_wHnNxZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EI35-aIENxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Januar 2014)

UIG-Games ftw 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpwmJ0tK0Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


American Trucker - Die Simulation [DE/HD] - Das beste Spiel aller Zeiten - YouTub


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4Y1xgVGzAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2014)

0:3! Bayern-Klatsche in Salzburg - Dailymotion-Video​


----------



## k@k@nut (29. Januar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSGHNfxxDjw


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=naueAtfEmlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2014)

Sau geil xD Ich hau mich weg ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9ck1ptoN0U


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lwD1GCiI2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dYH-7lGhgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrqeRE3LGwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MhNK2T-XqH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2014)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/19356402

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=645012878879207
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...864379880&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...864379880&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXQnEQ6F5jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VULGONLGJIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHStipUGENU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (12. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hE1SVRtrEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gokus Schwanz - YouTube

Kindersendungen ftw


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xf3ELqb6kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Februar 2014)

Kindersendungen sind auch für ältere sehr unterhaltsam:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbR9tsDAB_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VszbgBBSOWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Februar 2014)

Ich kann ja nicht mehr, endlich mal was brauchbares von der Salesch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ov5-QpMwyMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


CS Cheater vor gericht part 1 - YouTube

Part 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9a53gRNAJo


----------



## k@k@nut (19. Februar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dPUaLcIo-0


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RuUWa80DRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5-6Ccf9eIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_6Sf7OEA-V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gVrILwdxSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Februar 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist übrigens gespielt und nicht echt


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist übrigens gespielt und nicht echt


 
Ich habs geahnt


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcIw9q8c6RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjkngSiZj_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Februar 2014)

Jonny Buchardt Karneval Köln Kölle Alaaf alte Kameraden 1973 - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (24. Februar 2014)

Mir würd ja das Herz in die Hose rutschen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0b5Vx0eb9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Biggest Assh*le Truck Driver | Cars Flood on Bridge - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Hb2KzJbwcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmNolu_ZUpk:67

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (2. März 2014)

Na, wer braucht son Ding?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_u3BRY2RF5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Coca-Cola Social Media Guard - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (3. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-aCLtfIuptc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. März 2014)

Ok, an manchen Stellen muss die Race-Sim _Assetto Corsa_ wohl noch überarbeitet werden... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IDP-bGnYJ20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2014)

http://www.orschlurch.net/2013/03/19/autopanne-in-der-pampa/


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4vE_vpkr90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3jXFBYmpCk


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2014)

Schalke Fan Lennard im Stadion - EMOK.tv


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2014)

http://echtlustig.com/v/288/hochzeitsmusiker-verschluckt-das-mikrofon


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2014)

Als riesen Irlandfan ging mir da das Herz auf:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wmIZEl1nSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mp2mIxzoo08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YiU-2SIShu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. März 2014)

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b62AxcVItmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5BZlx8yMws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (23. März 2014)

Sehr cool gemacht! 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83300353

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2014)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/56003826

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcJFdCmN98s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbpb23yTK8


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKOaF7esBFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geil...


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2014)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1kfsk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQwvE8ZKDNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Garret bringt es mal wieder auf den Punkt.


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIuLVveE6wI


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

[ctecvideo]57156[/ctecvideo]​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UyAGwd8bR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. April 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> [ctecvideo]57156[/ctecvideo]​


Mal ehrlich, wer schiebt Steam für so 'nen Schwachsinn 'nen 10er in den Rachen? 
Nicht mal für lau würde dieser Mist bei mir kostbaren Plattenspeicher und Zeit beanspruchen!


----------



## ebastler (5. April 2014)

What the **** did I just watch?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0Pt6SE6Is


----------



## TheNoseman (5. April 2014)

D: Das ist ja Folter


----------



## ebastler (5. April 2014)

Der "OMG, was läuft bei dem Schief"-Moment ist, wenn er allen Ernstes in den PC pinkelt


----------



## Festplatte (5. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=353Bc5myJkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UwxvbIY0LIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuschi (6. April 2014)

Kleiner ohrwurm zum mitnehmen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r-...sHo&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_25638


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. April 2014)

Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zukqGnWU1dE


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P3GjnRYJmNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2014)

Erinnert mich an meine Noobzeit in WoW oder meine ersten Stunden im ersten Gothic....  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sK-YmtrT9So

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK-YmtrT9So


----------



## k@k@nut (11. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp0Bt2cbcc8


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5krqI_RF3M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grim3001 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Da hätte ich mal richtig bock drauf!
Paintball auf dem nächsten Level  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_z2CA-o13U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ljFfL-mL70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FdcJVuylmsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2014)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1nwhdh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (13. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPDttcmm7b8​


----------



## taks (13. April 2014)

Das einzige was ich dazu sagen kann:
WTF!?!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdX_OBUeHb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nb1-YYOIId4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (15. April 2014)

Duct Tape!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2l-F1ElJMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2l-F1ElJMc

(Lernt man spätestens bei der Bundeswehr zu schätzen)


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibEdgQJEdTA


----------



## MR.Chaos (16. April 2014)

sowas brauche ich auch dringend und für mein datenmüll ist gesorgt


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l66vRutsjaY


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2014)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2jsql

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silvecio (24. April 2014)

Achtung!

Das Internet wird kommenden Montag abgeschaltet.

Hier die ganze Nachricht im Postillon-Video.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5w7fy5Hp14g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQjbFzQxMPA

Selten so gelacht , zumindest bei dem Teil mit Evolutionsbedingtem ^^


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Tb1Abr_yRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Rhh_4GZmU


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqDueN9_KVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jXMawlqjNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2014)

Echt gut gemacht!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHlzsURb0WI


----------



## GxGamer (30. April 2014)

Ich will plötzlich ne Konsole...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3ZxW93XjFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3ZxW93XjFc

Aber letztendlich gewinnt der PC. (Bis zum Ende gucken)


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uv0UtW8ahV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7Jf248olwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (2. Mai 2014)

Kategorie "andere".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6m-CPqDlTA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2014)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9540644/Kind_singt_Let_it_Go_Popel_FAIL


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTuCW4XvrdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJybWyxiEUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOKaufXzOYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LjGvzGh32U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## timetoremember (4. Mai 2014)

It's saturday bitches  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVCzdpagXOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbLRGf7SxYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcyTlNShOGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znpT6CJaYYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85Y2SL0PAkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

Die Asshole Katze ist geil!!!


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_tA1iaAcUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2014)

Klassiker!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUNXdM9z2zE


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Klassiker!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUNXdM9z2zE


 
Haha, den kannt ich gar nicht!!! Am Anfang dacht ich ja noch das er es wirklich ernst meint... knallkopp ey


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

Zum Aktuellen Anlass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkEzlxWx2nw


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Mai 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Echt gut gemacht!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHlzsURb0WI


 
Sehr gut gemacht


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2014)

Auch sehenswert! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQTkUhjVUf4


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Mai 2014)

Mich legt es vor lachen xDD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q64hTNEj6KQ


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pae1mlLqLY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3cbrfpVmK8


----------



## Disneyfreund (10. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2QMzDudB3Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deimos (10. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mich fast weggeschmissen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJWoL0KMzC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMWoAvgD0A0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2014)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1twrnr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pICVrRSpDeQ


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uaN2B_UUl0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iA5x2S9i_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (14. Mai 2014)

Zwar nicht lustig, aber beeindruckend.

The Future!!!!11einself





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNMFKKyFU60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNMFKKyFU60


----------



## DocVersillia (15. Mai 2014)

YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iA5x2S9i_Y
[/QUOTE]

Paaaaaaaaaderborn


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFZLzYOKozQ


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gT4lhERDZ8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (15. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyE0EZGO5ZU


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2014)

http://www.sat1.de/tv/knallerfrauen/video/32-schimmel-an-der-wand-clip


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ez8A6uIVC4


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-Opm9b2WDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDvimY5QKv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. Mai 2014)

Immer wieder episch:
Harald und seine Köche check in! Meat Room - Old Men In New Cars - YouTube


----------



## Freakless08 (18. Mai 2014)

Für Leute mit gutem Musikgeschmack : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mre-_wy7zSE


----------



## clown44 (18. Mai 2014)

Hier mal etwas Comedy mit Kaya Yanar:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IYWE4L2wAY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOy86Rfg4js


----------



## GxGamer (19. Mai 2014)

Das Ding bei 4:40 ist gemeint.... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYazN3-NyeQ:280

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


GIF's With Sound Mashup Compilation #25 GIFS with sound 25 March 2014 GWS4all emma watson unmasked - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2014)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9484457...-ugc&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2014)

http://echtlustig.com/v/3920/warum-man-das-cd-laufwerk-nicht-als-getraenkehalter-benutzen-sollte


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2014)

http://echtlustig.com/v/3909/die-besten-fails-der-3-maiwoche-2014


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5MRw_qdBEY


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=up59aokTBec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVdCv4vHBsQ


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxJqf44zWWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dEFwNjEBu78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHdfV2Y9Yh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## End0fSeven (2. Juni 2014)

Gaming auf Schweizerdeutsch, wer gerne mal wissen will wie sich das ganze anhört, kann mal dieses Watch Dogs Gameplay anschauen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xDDYbzJcdQ


----------



## Fiftdey (2. Juni 2014)

End0fSeven schrieb:


> Gaming auf Schweizerdeutsch, wer gerne mal wissen will wie sich das ganze anhört, kann mal dieses Watch Dogs Gameplay anschauen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xDDYbzJcdQ


 
Fail [emoji85]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IC5pMYwtQEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7C634CzxQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2014)

Böse Aktion! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtvWGPoTHEo


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iqSS6USs-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgA1tJcpZlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Festplatte (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eeDj1yv6HE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5spXP4_XmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5szho4AHnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. Juni 2014)

Das wahrscheinlich schlechteste Promo-/ Werbe-Filmchen, was es gibt..
LiveLeak.com - Quite Possibly the Worst Promotional Video - Who Needs a Movie?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2014)

http://echtlustig.com/v/3898/lustige-werbung-fuer-einen-glasreiniger


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_y9qGngsyA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2014)

Klassiker 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7qtUXXHfrvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oozy (11. Juni 2014)

Echt starke Aktion von VW:
http://youtu.be/JHixeIr_6BM


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LbNl3J8HXw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1tuXbPx43I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gk4vnVsx2wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxTA1GCnOrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xLysUdK6WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVUeJl5-dq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2014)

http://www.orschlurch.net/2014/04/01/russe-und-sein-stockbett/


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zI3xPyGkS0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2014)

Auf den Herren im Hintergrund achten http://www.orschlurch.net/2014/06/15/mal-eben-ne-runde-laufen/


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8vfYRP3al4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2014)

http://www.orschlurch.net/2014/06/14/spring-auf/


----------



## GxGamer (21. Juni 2014)

Verstehe zwar kein Wort, aber die Stimmung passt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1ZDgU2hvAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1ZDgU2hvAA


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mf72t9B_CEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHrd_ZF6xx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2014)

Mein momentaner Lieblingschannel 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLv9n-aoYzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MR.Chaos (26. Juni 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Lieblingschannel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hübsch ist sie ja *Hust* schiker BH


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt3aLev041E


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

k@k@nut schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5MRw_qdBEY


 
Absolut episch die zwei  

Hab den ganzen Film hier auf DVD  

Übrigens, dein Avatar ist auch genial


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMGsFmw0zjU

Gusseisen verbiegt sich nicht.... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh3MFdzWRI8


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyBbWcXeXMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (3. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OeYzF7avdI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLxpT7DnVY


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IOvmor-h2FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X8AIKvld4jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YoQ7ane5GuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyoUEkQwXcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBODMk0Y204

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V99wjGZPbw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7h29iDzUMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AbVfoV1rsT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uZNGoNAHRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fmh1WJslGl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqFUOeCgkyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Disneyfreund (13. Juli 2014)

Das Fahrzeug will ich haben 

*The Marauder *

Ist manchmal ganz Praktisch.

Besonders wenn man mal eingeparkt wird





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cDoRmT0iRic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZeU2DadfZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uOg_8A-Zfn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## BT83 (16. Juli 2014)

Hier mein kleiner Zusammenschnitt von der Weltmeisterschaftsfeier bei uns in Berlin nach dem Argentinien Spiel :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gTQ2PrdmACg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF632J9SPxw


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IehWY6JFjWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKGqJPFsy4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## egert217 (21. Juli 2014)

Талантище - YouTube hoffe das kennt ihr noch nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ZQf3fLcJlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zG0nhB69KSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bollywood ist ja wohl absolut unschlagbar!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Guck euchs an

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XK1_Jkzjw74

Ich will auch so ne Oma


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5XrkDie2ACI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jpluWjJuL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iphuMBINgWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Juli 2014)

Endlich mal wieder 'ne originelle Werbung: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6zUrHnX9Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8t0lHYMZz-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Goldwall (28. Juli 2014)

Dieses Video hat mein Leben verändert. 

I'll Never Tie My Shoes The Same Way Again. I Wish I Knew This Before! - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jH9xLCpvots

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (29. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43eIjvoYfos

Das Vid ist von 2010 und das Spiel kommt wohl bald auf Kickstarter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9lFhROGHVs


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=alQH_ycbH9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2014)

https://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/video/autsch-hochspringer-mit-bruchlandung-084416408.html


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (16. August 2014)

Bestechend dynamisch und wohlklingeln (ideal für die, die englisch unter erschwerten Bedingen erlernen möchten, ich sage nur : Wolldecke im Mund ): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PVal8Fy7CM


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2014)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9762577/


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. August 2014)

AMPLITUDE | NEW ZEALAND 4K on Vimeo


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. August 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/r5CVthPcE9/


----------



## GxGamer (24. August 2014)

Ich mag diesen Kanal... spricht mir sehr oft aus der Seele.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfZv_lPwBFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfZv_lPwBFI


----------



## tsd560ti (25. August 2014)

Der Anfang ist das geilste: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRnmjTni08&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. August 2014)

Swat Team stürmt Bude vom Egoshooterspieler....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz8yLIOb2pU


FRAU, kenne dein Limit! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS37SNYjg8w


----------



## Silvecio (6. September 2014)

Der neue Hybrid - Turbolader:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1hEQbGRJ_Q


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_FN-wv2jZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ycLwc9XDOqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhgBeT_gkJU

Bissige Satire 

Klasse Stimmenimitator:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eboCsNe8Uns&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## PCGHGS (12. September 2014)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x25tyft

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abd3rEQF_hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## informatrixx (12. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hYYyLPxC2N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9FS1bxaGTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJx5V7v3SJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGV35i-gGnE​


----------



## Teutonnen (14. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtzTo-SERtE

Ging heute den ganzen Tag lang so. Meinen Gemütszustand nach vier Spielen könnt ihr euch vermutlich vorstellen.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wF7qw6TSP8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. September 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ......​




Mann, nun gebe man ihr schon endlich das, was sie will....​


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (15. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcRyjkYdDxM


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We2eAbIhTKA


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (15. September 2014)

der Motor in post 1142 läuft mit Druckluft


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_VG1D07WGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. September 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=642408219164658


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. September 2014)

FamilyGuy "Fingernails4Cash.com" - YouTube


----------



## PrayForParis (29. September 2014)

Toy Trumpet Virtuoso


----------



## -Ultima- (29. September 2014)

...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UofbrN7TW8


----------



## Disneyfreund (29. September 2014)

Das ist einfach zu geil :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Snph22qSUMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt habe ich endlich mal einen Grund den Frankfurter Flughafen zu besuchen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfFWS4WpjnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. Oktober 2014)

Neulich, im Wald, als Bambi glaubte, keiner schaut zu :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6fWBXkCMHA


----------



## >ExX< (5. Oktober 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=295776480623741&fref=nf

kann man sich leider nur anschauen wenn man facebook hat :/

ich musste sooo lachen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UbZXI3YsS98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (6. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZ96tgkd9r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin in dir drin!


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2014)

Quizfrage, was ist bescheuerter bei dem Video, der Typ ausm Fernseh oder der Typ der das Video erstellt hat  
Ich find den Hampelman der das Video gemacht hat


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2UdcKuggU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Oktober 2014)

http://youtu.be/VUbpb23yTK8


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITC0H1xc8TE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3kxJxyS7HA


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2014)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/81107774

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (18. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4b6fasaJ7M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4b6fasaJ7M


----------



## GxGamer (20. Oktober 2014)

Lange nicht mehr sowas gutes gesehen.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pmmtQwUZz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pmmtQwUZz0


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r53Ao-Y5_2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ActiveX (23. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SX0hTcrCP6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4y6npuKXonE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUOnZpLDUUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYu0y2raS8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





edit: 
​ 



__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x29q788

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2CfYOJ5oxk

0:50
...Wailord fainted...


----------



## k@k@nut (14. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwO30yQoiTA


----------



## PCGHGS (14. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5b-jp4ItlSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5RZPoVXYtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (14. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn8itUh4hhQ


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRBesDx1WQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_SwFHtgJCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2014)

2:03 - 3:34




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C56Td9zvp_k:123

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TVBcEg6klJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXvr8R9Isfk

Ich würde allerdings auch ablehnen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Dezember 2014)

Star Wars mal anders 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p6fL6XVtNJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBNYwxDZ_pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DtNW2e6Y28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w13tceKk0UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YoB8t0B4jx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2014)

Cool gemacht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYNmmDxAE4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (16. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lk2wqYPlLoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk2wqYPlLoc


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Dezember 2014)

Was ist das nur mit dir und MyLittlePony ?  Hast du da irgendwie einen Fetisch?


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zAUA7FWkOyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## n1c0 (17. Dezember 2014)

Mittendrin statt nur dabei 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9ythm-Rjy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i5bmp0-Hjo


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Dezember 2014)

Best Oculus Rift game ever...


LiveLeak.com - So Apparently This Exists (NSFW)


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpT1F7q9dMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpT1F7q9dMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdqgmoPAGDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JuzP_YQArcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2QOtnLdnLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2014)

Zoomin.tv/site/video.cfm/lang/de-de/video/602298/Verfressen-Junge-verschlingt-Maiskolben-in-4-Sekunden


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSwbgRno2dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWfwoZHqMwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NM3hCqbleKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKMnBIF2jXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (13. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8gCQbmk0B4


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9tn-424Kl4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (17. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1S1CZ08w4H4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKOK-DzrQQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abductee (21. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opRMrEfAIiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kein Mensch muss für einen Account-Hack irgendwelche Codezeilen schreiben.
Ein einfaches Nachfragen reicht völlig aus.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEFmFMeXV3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2015)

Panne bei tagesschau24: Was war da los, Frau von Stosch? | tagesschau.de


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0SQz9pw-iL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Februar 2015)

Bayern nicht zwingend genug - die Zusammenfassung - Champions League - Fußball - sportschau.de


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iisqFkoL7Jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAcLViTHDOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmXWx4icJYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (10. März 2015)

Diese Videos könnt ich grad unendlich feiern





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jLtYrlVY6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fzzwo3N5ANI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FV-u5tvQC34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. März 2015)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


das war die wahrscheinlich geilste neu-be-untertitelung die ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAoN2OiZnHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2015)

https://vine.co/v/OQnigimetWa


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2015)

Ilkay Gündogan: Spot gegen Ausgrenzung


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A9L95qx8lws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-w8lEL_0y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2015)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2m04bx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (12. April 2015)

Ein Video aus der Kategorie "anders"... 
Fernsehkritik-TV


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O5s9QYg9hRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-RrEQ8Ovw-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. April 2015)

Auch wenn arg primitiv, ist das so ziemlich das lustigste, was ich seit langer Zeit gesehen habe.
Nackte Haut beim Pferderennen: Peinlicher Po-Blitzer: Jockey verliert Hose - Video-News - Video - Handelsblatt

Das ist einfach so extrem geil. Was werden sich die anderen Jockeys in dem Moment gedacht haben? Ich wäre wahrscheinlich vom Pferd gefallen.


----------



## Rarek (29. April 2015)

ab 7:10 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwkmOW5A99A


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Mai 2015)

ZOMG ZUFALL! #4298


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lft51kJdDxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Colin Furze ist vermutlich einer der besten Channel überhaupt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9blaf7WglY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Mai 2015)

Alle _Smartphone-Zombies_ sollten sich das mal anschauen (nein, es ist eigentlich nicht "lustig"!):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=roL2ie23xMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (12. Mai 2015)

tja ja...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

http://echtlustig.com/v/6138/oh-nein-mein-handy


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Mai 2015)

War ein iPhone, das würde ich auch in den See schmeißen


----------



## T'PAU (20. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3JS6mRjXHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tL-IXTLMqsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FL65AQvl2jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4a0FbQdH3dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MK76Sh3fBmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Mai 2015)

*Lustige &amp; andere Videos*

FAST fast food - YouTube

Pures Gold.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQdaNNxzWDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Juni 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypMiI_7lQlA


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. Juni 2015)

Der gute Mann hat wohl selber genascht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9v7wtJvICs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJDeZIMoEUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2015)

__ Liveleak
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Liveleak. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f32Iye2jo5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (26. Juni 2015)

The Most Epic Safety Video Ever Made #airnzhobbit - YouTube


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqPs1433aJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rekolitz (26. Juni 2015)

lol das hat der paul aber nicht miteinkalkuliert


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-Wn48geCJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Niza (30. Juni 2015)

Habe durch zufall dieses Intressante Video auf Youtube gefunden.
Zählt aber mehr zu "andere Videos"
Zum Thema Lotto spielen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7j4af9Aq-OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9r5ZkXyoPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqL-xCVtZzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (6. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCc7NuDB8mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWfwoZHqMwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2015)

Ich finde einfach keine Worte dafür 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shlT0mecWNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pikus (11. Juli 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach keine Worte dafür
> Ladybaby, le groupe Japonais entre heavy metal et J Pop - YouTube



Die sind ja fast schlimmer als Babymetal  


@T:
Wie recht er hat 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MOyfWUq_214

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tubedrug (11. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-h8z9Fa7eA


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_klJlefl3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hqg3PMWrJ78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (26. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIMWR8XmmaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibEuU1--asc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Francis Kommentar zur Trennung von Google+ und Youtube.

"Now, if you could also get the sub-boxes working again ...   we would finally be back in 2013!"


----------



## Rarek (29. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t7n29gEV18w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Da halte ich gegen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-hyaJoNQcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EVzn1pl4nlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Normalerweise mag ich keine Youtube-Clips die zur Werbung dienen ...  aber auf colinfurze's Channel mache ich da eine Ausnahme! 

Wie geil ist das denn mal wieder?!


----------



## Rarek (31. Juli 2015)

ja, der typ fragt nicht, er macht  und das mag ich an ihm


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0ptPpaOQMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsN_JA_wXmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






 Was Vollidioten!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbC7foWQ_7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (5. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7OPtjYNh40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (6. August 2015)

__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/MHuW96t

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Niza (7. August 2015)

Wer hat alles Angst vor Spinnen  ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxnA-LXjqZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die sieht echt aus 

ich finde dieses 3D Zeichnen richtig cool.

Ich wünschte, ich könnte auch so zeichnen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUK4i0rGmns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDYpCr9FUmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8cj-Yhldz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ffsTakv6EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (11. August 2015)

Niza schrieb:


> [...]
> Die sieht echt aus
> 
> ich finde dieses 3D Zeichnen richtig cool.
> ...



hmm... 3D...
*** DeviantArt Gallery[/url] <-- er machts größer


----------



## PCGHGS (11. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZV_LXETp_KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6V6Qe4JBco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vYoyXtAwqdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KlausW12 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Lustige Videos!!!*

Also bei uns in der Firma http://schlüsseldienst-köln.net/ schicken wir uns gegenseitig oft lustige Bilder/Videos. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTGnOL-5hd8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ1QZjWTigk


----------



## PCGHGS (27. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tBHMzCOn2Sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OZyV8Do3HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. August 2015)

k@k@nut schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nur die erste Minute geschaut und musste ausmachen.


Ich fühle mich, als hätte man mir mit jeder Sekunde einen IQ Punkt abgezogen.


----------



## T'PAU (30. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wlij4fLtRIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (9. September 2015)

Die Videos des YouTube-channels von "HowToBasic" haben irgendwie was, wenn man erstmal ein paar davon gesehen hat


----------



## Stryke7 (9. September 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Die Videos des YouTube-channels von "HowToBasic" haben irgendwie was, wenn man erstmal ein paar davon gesehen hat



So verstörend,  und trotzdem irgendwie faszinierend  

Ich weiß was du meinst.


Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZOt64TtATMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (10. September 2015)

Auch food-related-lustig ist der Youtube Channel von "maxmeofoe"


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=so5eX9q3k9A:67

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1:07
The Salad?!  You fucking Doughnut ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4Ltw1ZA9ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVLEKumMEd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aEN2fjgAYuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

"Was hast du als Fußballer erreicht?": Moderatorin erkennt WM-Held Schürrle nicht - aber der reagiert großartig - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## GetFreezed (23. September 2015)

https://youtu.be/uPTDPF4IO7M

EZ Overclock


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=98&v=EhAFyaObY6U





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MyM9BIagCOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (27. September 2015)

ist das erste böse... uhh ist das böse...


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9XOCsOknEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ej3CN-HFRdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Oktober 2015)

Hier Rolf Miller. Wenn man sich mal über verhohnepipeltes Stammtischgelaber beömmeln will.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPHzgEZftXk


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qLZKHjXyr38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (12. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MG5ktOZGTyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG5ktOZGTyA


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpBZOtColNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvvFXR366tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (22. Oktober 2015)

Da werkelt ein Coder seit 10 Jahren an einem Weltraumspiel und hier ist ein recht ansehnliches Video zum aktuellen Stand:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TJqkiNAuBrw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

http://www.radio-bamberg.de/mediathek/video/jogis-eleven-mission-europameischter-jogi-in-frankfurt-04-09-2015/


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUjvaMWKeBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Oktober 2015)

__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/7rw1Qwb

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (24. Oktober 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> __ Imgur
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



dat ma was feines


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Oktober 2015)

eher die Kategorie "andere Videos", interessante Doku über den sog. "TechnoViking". Dauert ca. 50min, aber lohnt sich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://vimeo.com/139356305


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KyDl9bUrboo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ec7bUXk9LNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (6. November 2015)

Genial! Viel zu longä nich mehr gäsehen.


----------



## T'PAU (6. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYwFKwKhYkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> eher die Kategorie "andere Videos", interessante Doku über den sog. "TechnoViking". Dauert ca. 50min, aber lohnt sich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



I like!


----------



## k@k@nut (8. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUCqlhdXqbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FG1BVH2zlfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jBI8iivnbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. November 2015)

Schon genial, was man heute alles mit Lack (und ein wenig Elektronik) machen kann! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p29Gp-I091Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier mal ein interessanter Beitrag von Galileo dazu.


----------



## Hänschen (21. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZH4lEQqJnEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alle Jurassic Park Teile plus Jurassic World ... die Story wurde komplett im lustigen LEGO Style umerzählt.


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcAN-Efb57I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKT-6mZbqpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbxJgEc7PM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DFZM-ZxqMPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z3U0udLH974

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (10. Dezember 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-QTsRAz1Bo

Geht gut ab


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70NvQh7pI8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y0tFtsFIF5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (22. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qB8KBt_6dv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8dkybyA4Fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnPoOHRvVc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqNL6W-v89Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8x0G56QwJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (1. Januar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=e9P9_QM8cN8


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Januar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=e9P9_QM8cN8



Lustig, aber jetzt mal im Ernst:  Wenn man zwei Rotoren einbaut, die den nötigen Anpressdruck erzeugen um an einer senkrecht stehenden Wand genug Grip zu erzeugen, kann man auch gleich einen Helikopter draus machen.  Wird zwar noch etwas mehr Energie benötigen und komplizierter zu steuern sein,  aber irgendwie ...   logischer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nmbn4FRiB0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60E7DuAWLeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe in einer Stunde mehr über Skyrim gelernt als in hunderten Stunden Spielzeit.  

Eine Menge der verwendeten Moves und Glitches sind extrem interessant.

Und ein paar der Kommentare sind zum wegschmeißen lustig. 


Spoiler



So what happened there, is, I got detected.  But interestingly enough, I was detected by the horse.    So ...  you can't get caught by the horse when you're stealing the horse!



Ein absolutes Muss für alle Skyrim-Nerds


----------



## k@k@nut (6. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gp3N5wUEz_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzzFOX_iDew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube, das ist das lustigste Lets-Play-Video das ich je gesehen habe    Was einfach an dem Spiel liegt.


----------



## Rarek (9. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbW8Ejh3fUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D6Ft7r7Jye4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZu5iDTtNg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yD2QJYbT5H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVuUhdWey28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dertyp (17. Januar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=1MBW8zoZUR4


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWmfNeLs7fA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

http://www.gaskrank.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/wie-geht-das-zuendkerze-und-kerzenstecker-testen-brrrzzzll.htm


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8nzabHhk9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Klassiker des Internets,  garantiert älter als das Forum.  

Eben wieder ausgegraben,  und immer noch lustig!


----------



## clown44 (31. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfYLJ507Cfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdLjwXXhcU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (25. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5gBY-ahiTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpTejtBKOoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7JPbAdEpeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eawzn3t-Ltw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nz3i2srBdpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sy8EC3kaohQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (30. März 2016)

Webm.Land - Upload, Convert and Share any Video Online!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI7xxhp0rk8&nohtml5


----------



## k@k@nut (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Zz1etWzY4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oniC11r1Im0


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9sv6axGNPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GQvWjen5ghc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls hier jemand auf Speedruns und/oder Mirrors Edge steht ...   die Aufnahme des aktuellen Rekordes. 

WHAT THE F*** ?!   

So viele Möglichkeiten die ich nicht kannte ...  selbst viele Bewegungen die ich noch nicht kannte!


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrtnIImGipg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2016)

was macht man wenn man langeweile hat... ... bulldozer farn


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XryS5udsBS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (19. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEbuGoL6tFw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxiGpm_d90k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (30. April 2016)

4 Lions




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jPTrS-7d14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_MkobOVn6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ywf_l3u_xPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVJZYFlMaJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (16. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI5nf1s-8po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Z4chUQIc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (19. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwYEKg1gNBc


----------



## k@k@nut (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCivKAin818

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Der beste Polizist der Welt 4 - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rU5Q_iDpP1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNZmBs7QZvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gg8xhKI1sMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (29. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zQP2vycQkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRac86hyagI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oxtP3wxXlTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EL-ym1tIJmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_XU1tUl740

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0jHBMLrCkaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (4. Juni 2016)

mal etwas ernsteres hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eipAdby-U08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMe7ZN5ajq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjomIvvhCg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ziwYbVx_-qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I780E07w7nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2016)

Zwar ein bisschen fies aber 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8ee54Krfis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (17. Juni 2016)

is schon weg...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kcw22iv7Qns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Nostalgie ...    AoE  war eins meiner ersten Spiele, und ich liebe die Serie immer noch.


----------



## computertyrann (19. Juni 2016)

Ich hab keinen Plan ob ich darüber Lachen oder Weinen soll. Mit Chip gehts meiner Meinung nach steil Bergab

GTX 980 im Angebot: Top-Grafikkarte echt gunstig - CHIP

Damits auch was zum Lachen gibt, auch wenns hier wahrscheinlich schonmal verlinkt wurde. (Ton wichtig)
Dad at Comedy Barn - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (19. Juni 2016)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pr_dtRgC144

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Shantae: Half-Genie Hero E3 2016 Trailer! - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlHCDhYPE8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (23. Juni 2016)

Ich lieb die Dinger 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tf7IEVTDjng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFzp2nKbAuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Juni 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/121077750

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertyrann (26. Juni 2016)

Camera Escondida (05/06/16) - Invocacao do Mal 2 (The Conjuring 2 Prank) - YouTube

Also SO möchte ich nicht geprankt werden. :o


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ns9puEM-nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DqR8zwekxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gTq_vvyScTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IleHUx3e-yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juli 2016)

Einer der schnellsten, und definitiv der witzigste Speedrun von Skyrim!   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulYNPbuga_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvpLTSqn9z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=10&v=Lm17rkEBVGM​


----------



## GxGamer (13. Juli 2016)

Ich mag Stodoe (Studios). 2011... Wo ist die Zeit nur hin?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iZN_5j3KUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


HARREY PODDER: Say the Magic Word - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqp8Kfv2LeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


EPIC RAPTOR GANG (Jurassic World Parody) - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GwuCQ3u2N_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2016)

Woodzys schrieb:
			
		

> What happens when hundreds of people are gathered at the edge of Central  Park to play Pokemon Go at 11pm'ish and a Vaporeon shows up in the  park? Well....this!






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/174821377

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2016)

Mein Wachhund 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKKrELMwDnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1TuEy-ZT_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juli 2016)

Dieser Tage gabs die ganze Serie auf ZDF info. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmjTTKw2RJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2016)

so absurd ...  aber so gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zP0sqRMzkwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqhlQfXUk7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yiR24A45u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Juli 2016)

immer wieder gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bS5P_LAqiVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkrCWVSDoFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (3. August 2016)

Bud Spencer mag gestorben sein, aber sein Erbe lebt weiter. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MeLsrALsvw


----------



## Rarek (4. August 2016)

Doublelift 1000 Kills in NA LCS (TSM vs NRG) 2016 NA LCS Summer - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2016)

http://video.sport1.de/video/kurios-laura-wontorra-erschreckt-sich-zu-tode__0_v7f16xxc


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcFE7R2UIwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7znI_Kpzbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (18. August 2016)

Ich hab schon Bauchschmerzen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vc93nuMdvMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hardwell (21. August 2016)

Richtig schöne Aufnahmen und ein cooles Projekt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbF8F_Y__rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GatoTiger (22. August 2016)

KSFREAK hat uns BEKLAUT, BEDROHT und fast GESCHLAGEN - YouTube


youtube deutschland ist die größte ********


----------



## Pikus (22. August 2016)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> youtube deutschland ist die größte ********




Selbst schuld wenn man sich so nen Müll antut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-sgw9bPV4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZRNJBk5ws8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (29. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOk9x6i14GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPnDgKyDE0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (26. September 2016)

*grab*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEYcGPF00l0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_VG1D07WGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpaceFlo99 (8. Oktober 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9TpRfDdyU0


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tsh6X4tO8Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (17. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4OV2UofPFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Portal's 'Still Alive' Played by Fiber Laser - YouTube


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Oktober 2016)

Die russische Version von "Die Antwoord" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i63cgUeSsY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Qz0Ns7Gipw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (21. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2KNbtUGiD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (26. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uh7RdNIMVOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (26. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XWO-JeCM7Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FI9J38dksyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLc9-AvnFYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=84&v=1ppR-zVt7Dg​


----------



## Rarek (2. November 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omiroXnw1ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAbl0fLY06U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (5. November 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dggzrRiuHEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2016)

Endstand: 8:4 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZnyubBDL1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGeGLU8uh9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAT1eBpJyG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LJCJhoNPH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5x76lI680E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Dezember 2016)

Julieta Venegas - Bien o Mal - YouTube


----------



## Rarek (18. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ySUJ7yLhwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HT2O_FsJNPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cWHNor0xuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5t17V_ujls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (10. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUxJpDtg0Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHAma20g7DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (16. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9a3AmZmWRfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGDk6bJ2SLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UE0Jk0KqKRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (3. Februar 2017)

Die Schweizer sind die Besten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=reuJ8yVCgSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQtr2kjIrMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (20. Februar 2017)

Er ist gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAN-PwRfJcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (24. Februar 2017)

Nicht schlecht gestaunt, das will ich auch mal probieren. Eisen aus Cerealien bergen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHqN-Be5nlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Iron in Cereal - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHA1zHMNh8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-XaMKRCEgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (27. Februar 2017)

zwar kein Vid, aber amüsant, wie ich finde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCz7sHRrYI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (26. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f24IxiUOBfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHe5GCTBlTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMCZnhtLX8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RetroJunk (12. Mai 2017)

mal etwas anderes:


Kameraführung und Schnitt hat er gut gemacht!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSbMS7MmukE:64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7rwRVM1OC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEwLAUuPSmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKpYh-u2VW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BX6FCFv8Az8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTzRqfLGMKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocmlWZ6PM5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dagger85 (17. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8W3nruPtSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yTRPImyo0RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (27. August 2017)

Oh. My. God.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sns1Xj6L-Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Mfiduc1uQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nQ9lmriWOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## anneglattbach (22. September 2017)

Ich finde ja Katzen extrem unterhaltsam. Besonders solche:

YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUDAVgSiru8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (26. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpWVbXGrtdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=75&v=3UXfME7Bsjo​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZ2OnJaEQNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGoM5Fw24H0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3h82B3YOYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (21. November 2017)

Ich kann nicht mehr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNMqxiZVxmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YouTube


----------



## taks (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich sterbe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCZ45edqMuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2017)

Zwar in dem Sinne kein Video aber es zeigt Erfindergeist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dip-u9PPbpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
Besonders gelungen ab 1:25 die Hausfriedensstöranlage ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uk2a-MJyM1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5JNEddZYWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ix13P9NqBjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXo3QlVrjZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNBSvyDyot0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q69v7KypXR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHHIqaNVS3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=df5Ql-PmhYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=vKSiK8XjJJo​


----------



## D3N$0 (5. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3iHV0NvLPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZmCEXbspWuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5B2yGnr4vkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qv6VXoZGzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zKkKGlMLkow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. April 2018)

k@k@nut schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Was zum Geier!? Ich habe Tränen in den Augen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xz3GcQu4tic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier hinpasst... ist kein Video aber wollte auch nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen:
Johnny Knoxville: Auge von US-Schauspieler springt beim Naseputzen heraus | GMX 

Ich konnte nicht mehr als das eben gelesen hatte.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhs6uXAzICs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nach einem langen Tag mit Kindern geht's mir auch immer so


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEglNUPo0dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dNuchjXa_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaQdiZxyphc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

Klassiker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWYHfjMIY8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMjGTzppWvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (16. Juli 2018)

Achja, das Video bringt mich zurück.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nM5uNxtT0Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWqN9R_o3t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pFFUH2BF9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lCnwyBWmpa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (4. August 2018)

BESTÅ Werbung seit langem! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExwCy_gfFLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ucthgU_z_GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ik_x0lZDfMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l66vRutsjaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. September 2018)

16:55 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cj7c41rhAVU:1015

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9dzyALTMJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UoHzXkqzCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hnx_4zoznxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T3AKmPAWYYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTO-NO9yhYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pv-Do30-P8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lez0G2I5m1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMc5oERAXxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8y2QMOFzKtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-4HqfE2XS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Geiler Pokemon Trainingsanzug


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oD0H8d_CDso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zw8ZUbnzSNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neotenous (26. Oktober 2018)

YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sz4bs3iF-oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (5. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZO0ay5wrOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sovva-qKoPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70ZIUz4fleo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_1jRgo3De0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpKZAFxZvVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3b5jja2utOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKYABI-dGEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZbiWTlNIko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hMkJfn7O4V4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Icb_tRTnA4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MpH5_Luxqwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8eO18En-KKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7EOzmZ3p9Cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wD9RO4QgxAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K3R_5mi7Lzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (10. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlAxnP-AW9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gooeZfWx7so

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwwbRqkFNjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PZNlOmA7Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8JfbVLmfVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICBgOaArtgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Mai 2019)

Ich finde das geil (Und ich frage mich ob sie damit die unseriösen Shops mit gebrochenem Deutsch parodieren).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJqXD_3GHOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiX9Ksq45ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEcPc3DxVzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vh5gWJN_kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

War bestimmt schon hundertmal da, gehört aber einmal pro Jahr.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjOdANdRr8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vt1P19jvgdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pbi3HhDk014

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lt1u6N7lueM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FadXNsL7t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Link: AfD-Blocker | Die PARTEI


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLVdjLbXdm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzs-AtYKojU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMJKmTKjsS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7qSLGo3zIO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fS2fsa1fuIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0QhnMJnJE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wuar8TLCB4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kgRFHaNo-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juni 2019)

(den Kanal Daily Dose Of Internet sollte man mMn unbedingt abonniert haben)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BS-0cBP40_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93Q6096Tc2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AhFUR2KxuvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBeuClyMCYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MdO6poyh6P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (4. Juli 2019)

Wurde bestimmt schonmal gepostet, ist aber einfach zu gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0bv1foKeSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=am1rS5kNOUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43uagdWh8U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1if2_in_o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWCTgu_R8ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onLvKDolKYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0m4rcx0of4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQwBAfJXz7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juli 2019)

Und wer dachte in Sachen Retro-Hardware und Software schon alles gesehen zu haben... think again! 

Je nach Betrachtungsweise das grösste Messitum aller Zeiten, das selbst die Schrottplatz-Ludolfs wie Weisenknaben aussehen lässt... oder die grösste Computer-Schatzkammer überhaupt! 

Geht so richtig los bei ca. 13:30 Minuten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvM82T3C2Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FB1bfq1Fl4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y0oabUM53x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yeaztQK9If0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2CTVqt2wxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nqk_nWAjBus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t8iKrRHM2ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLP_dFM9pQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZJhF-eT0MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yk5d161ytXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYr0hGFzU2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. August 2019)

Hier mal etwas ernstes und spannendes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUg3A7g0uXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Zm1hPbmzPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f0hX41VKlKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2019)

Sehr schön entspannend, vor allem die Jungs auf der Schaukel. So macht Stierkampf Spaß:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yquot79BJ2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (31. August 2019)

Der Boden ist Lava






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySA2VBuIVFk:355

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (2. September 2019)

Selten so gelacht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jY9hBIiKL6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XM1eYHWwMLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2019)

Klassiker 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynvKWYvyCqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LnVTl5PGYeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yie9Bgo69m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PlC4sZSDK-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBlkB6i7314

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (19. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3c5tffLYl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFJTnWppNVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMbseuQR2G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_q9MpiacZs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rICFQwu4z2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDvzIEsSmfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DwPlrsmC2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2019)

Läuft noch drei Tage, muss man gesehen haben:

Die ErdzerstörerMit der Erfindung der Dampfmaschine fing es an. Mit revolutionärer  Rasanz machte sich der Mensch die Erde Untertan. Eine Erfindung jagte  die nächste, eine Technologie toppte die andere. Für mehr Komfort. Mehr  Konsum. Mehr Wohlstand. Und die Erde? Wie lange hält sie den Menschen  noch aus? Kompromissloser Blick auf die vergangenen 200 Jahre des  Industriekapitalismus.

Die Erdzerstoerer | ARTE


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6iWbsHWyYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0SfwCr3bQYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltmcmpWezp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Oktober 2019)

Falls eine GTX 2080 noch nicht schnell genug ist..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cfKc8U4iwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwF2uTxQpmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=geN_6Alaf3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsFzU2NJSy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5IIiEualNhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1rzYS2d6lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVgP_2gTdt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQzGdMtCITo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePG6zUYvUZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVIcM3r8-Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxlHjyuzll0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zoKVwNlgu2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bj2yfvQGbl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65uowq8KAO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-c8dowF3I9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PxYZzMq0ANQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZT76J_RZKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8k-dOQfnAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMnHgZcAf0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_4fhTO4-hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbfSa95ZEq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzmOtyxBZ28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCATNN85_Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nq39LdeI0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CeATKT60rOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcepPrSpuVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diWC0MNOHp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oz1dJgKp7fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der Klassiker!


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEnIZOvry6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2019)

Das neue CoD sieht gut aus. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVKnF26qFFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t7PwGj_EvWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UQ3wnoQfLEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9moGjBfHwos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=QQyyamjs6eA​


----------



## GxGamer (26. Dezember 2019)

Kannte ich auch noch nicht... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g1xb0GbxaxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YouTube


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2BmhHyyzh9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwDdz6-T0JE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEsLBSwyrus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zFN_lmXdvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pvmIUcXI4qM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWR0_0YaEzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMxpssxayrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elPOqwA4SA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nydo2yAW4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oA1EPTbnfnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3f_h0rxhD9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i84KbVzrWXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Iff4MOozkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bq4N7UQ_wcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2PPWvf-Gtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MFQPaN3Slws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEYCGbb41Rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oveTeULKac0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist zur Zeit mein Lieblings-Influencer.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NooVmz7hkwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfJNMx-Rbf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1YRgshJ5iE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist zur Zeit mein Lieblings-Influencer.



Na so ein Zufall, hatte ihn zur selben Zeit wie du endeckt, aber ohne deinen Betrag im Februar gesehen zu haben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wlyn1hyTiWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. März 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2MQGQ-d4Sh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

So war das 1973. Ungöaublich ....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpTRwlCfkds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2020)

Ein Klassiker, muss man kennen! Wir bauen ein Atomkraftwerk





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJH8sW3aYIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_1hdqpv7-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2020)

Attention Required! | Cloudflare


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

Ich wünsche viel Entspannung mit:

"Die Sendung mit der Maus" besucht Techno




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wl1ZrEza7uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und, Klänge sichtbar gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3oItpVa9fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und passend zum Nerdforum:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAdqazixuRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



an manchen Tagen liebe ich youtube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHLbaOLWjpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und weiter ..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lv6op2HHIuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbJV1e0ZtC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSF5yoD-vC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xTNU9BkwPQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_7_zSeHeV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BOZ3_oaksSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zw_TISdJGvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe ja die Videos mit Carsten Stahl. Die sind immer so authentisch.  Oscar reif!


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jr20XR3kLyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iuobpte4ndQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KoY1PKk0QHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSB71jNq-yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Himuro (25. April 2020)

YouTube


----------



## MetallSimon (25. April 2020)

Wie schön der Schreit


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmxONCXnUIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8IQeCtHSvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QjvzCTqkBDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zd_bm9bRKxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2020)

Pure Gold! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ez6Xdf_p7Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUyJFHgrrZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6K8CzXhmtnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBJU9ndpH1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sieben8 (2. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Cj_ftp52RU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## G-old-Athlon (2. Juni 2020)




----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Juni 2020)

Ziemlich sinnlos, aber ich musste lachen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbNQ9oHtwtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xcK4yyWC9s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1ax_xuNBPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gy-Et1gHr20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66DRJD6UKJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6k2y4ww0x4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZMjnIiHwzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0QSZxAC8Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmQYGHu1q58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bL6zwlq97aA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oh46OjIrz84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnFJTcLqnH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUcD9X2RykY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## piSSdez (15. Juli 2020)

mega geiler thread leute ich amüsiere mich köstlich!

Best Of Kollegah & Farid Bang - YouTube


----------



## piSSdez (15. Juli 2020)

Ein Genuss für Geist und Gaumen!

Sein hagerer Kollege ist aber ebenfalls vom richtigen Schlag, 
zu sehen in diesem Lichtspiel hier:

Zigarre und Sekt?! - Silvesterspezial mit Goetterfunken von Thoreau - YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-FqrZJI7EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5biEyfN7IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9ntej41jwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (21. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpEZFp_IZJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Juli 2020)

"Je nach Wäsche hat man hin und wieder auch mal farbiges Spülwasser"

Knicker, Knauser, Pfennigfuchser - Reportage - YouTube


----------



## -Atlanter- (24. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cBNZygdzW1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



How to record like the Bee Gees


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxdaLs6uso8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6AklbYpQqzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxTZR19IPEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-TFxd2sZgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. August 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&amp;v=lLxxPhjcPrw&amp;feature=emb_logo


----------



## Xzellenz (6. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oawUi9s3ENE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpIKwihV0kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aus einer Zeit, als Werbung in Deutschland noch lustig sein konnte.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-f1RUcVqCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86gzh8jftSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (14. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0x6D-VUPoy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QctCMWM4WDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. August 2020)

Die wohl überflüssigste und doch zugleich genialste Krachmacher-Maschine ever! Was manche im Corona-Lockdown so alles basteln...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3wk9WWTfNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(wurde damit der bekannte THX-Trailer gemacht? )


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQn6xncp9_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (20. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RpR8T8IVIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (20. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0xh4qopQpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Portal - The Sound Of Science - YouTube


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XJjZHVLzJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (22. August 2020)

Schrecklich. Offenbar leben 2/3 der 10-Million Stadt Lima in Peru in solchen Verhältnissen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzIYc1hIOms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ykydf6R279U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0XxkPyW08o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (2. September 2020)

Nichts persönliches, aber AlexiBexi ist jetzt nicht soooo lustig. Gefühlt jedes zweite Video, dass hier gepostet wird, ist eins seiner Videos  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WCq9NAi0cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9kxBRlVeIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. September 2020)

Passend zum Forum:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ESFewdU0JcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rSous9YunIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCXu6gYZIuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Xkj5Pg3Gvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdnlptVP2B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdQEYSGFscE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fou_ekiKi00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gj_-7m_jX_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e21ZjwZGjiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nkAozznkOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HUZnwDVZkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

k@k@nut schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Puffin beste 

Am besten ab 0:50 "und mit liebe ist auch nixs "




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUNCmGiYGqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (8. September 2020)

Die guten alten Filme von Bud Spencer & Terence Hill. Schlagen immer noch 90% aller Blockbuster und Serien heutzutage 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDzWPcLgccM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-aPQPpqPLnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUwRnBhtevE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal elektrisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AnqEKWjwSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 7:00 geht es los





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F22hZJLPBeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gS8bb__1jdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AlphaMale (10. September 2020)

Hitman Veräppelung   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoaDebK9-9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NaroN-NnOfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uG4RkmwrCfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (20. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zXDD4Qve_wY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. September 2020)

Putinisierung Rußlands...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rg7T6Hir200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60MfXEHksbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezLLfr5odkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFOMo_vwEzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es passt einfach so geil


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gih5cvCTqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RaPUBSkdMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ry9SVx-U9w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6f1d-8wJfDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eaXmIPHrHmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jG4zCt4Nlis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NsaSG-0U4mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFGaVmNditQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hKW1EtNgIB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Wk5tEFX9ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6md5EHTdWxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_SiCe4i0lhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cA2n8YudvLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich musste schmunzeln...


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X8PwL3OdfGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich finds witzig.... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfjwb6iQRwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMvZQtSce8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDtcQBsL3SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sR74BSRPc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (21. November 2020)

Narf.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edNXzx06bas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8pESn5wOnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (27. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6wpFKDhwE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tpfio49owYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvn8hzfpukI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (28. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwhcJfObDRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wCTrFf743o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sk9KXUoxGXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der letzte Kampf!


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRIE1qSWtFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PP8pIz3rqX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DAU_0815 (14. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJNp5UKRtbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzOa-8BNkQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (19. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwT5UFaCqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bReP5Wt9a-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2020)

Nordschleife mal anders... Mit`m Trekker   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVSTaAf5Ick

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9_K-hoQHtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RbIq-f1_Dr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JwkaLt9pf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_jb2VsvyPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Qp_bUYPrTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fn3KWM1kuAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ciLhJhRTH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Januar 2021)

True. True....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcb08_S8KRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVjsCYlc1IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (8. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIK-y7SA9eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer noch ein besseres RPG als Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0ZVnmZDvX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59L51yWUFiQ:84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_Nk5hcZhIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zd7c5tQCs1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcZt8ejQw_8:8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rygGPi3HKNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_8X-wBKEUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pR_Bs-xGy9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASukG4IWxyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (14. Januar 2021)

Cyberpunk hat auch was gutes, ich mag die Serie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=al2O7XGURqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sb8ufI6z0zM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9tAFwNWVhzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD2YJrvd71Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jldHSttCb4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (18. Januar 2021)

Simpel.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpQQohcHk9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIHLmKeT1yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGx02vVcdlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DAU_0815 (26. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ruTBAbpsTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (27. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIrkI43NIIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=erx1Yrptlsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DAU_0815 (29. Januar 2021)

Eine echte Rarität: Eine Reise nach Afghanistan im Jahr 1965, ganz ohne Krieg




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8YzxWaagPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQbQKHCoz6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swT69QkcZ8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZpdr8B5kcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (5. Februar 2021)

^HEY! Wer hat mich da beim Essen gefilmt? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDqj1Zb82Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjBJQlbo5lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkvv3OzJ0KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Minecraft in Reallife.


----------



## Xzellenz (6. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrD0fBc4P_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Zbhvaac68Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Das habe gerade in der Runde für nächsten Jahr vorgeschlagen. Eine ganz entspannte Fahrradtour als Mädelsurlaub, ein herrliches Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHsqYMNV4IA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkfimBJWn_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (13. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54qxBwQFkeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g19Co5PYpow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQdpQUUPE9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ycwz725XGKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (26. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PSzFJMRrDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnmHdiHkipE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xzellenz (28. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xb_rgQ4IDS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tnO6YqZ_qkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3TMSHwtuRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsxSXVbNL0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ap1BhmRVr7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2021)

Bin zwar handwerker, aber finds immer wieder gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUEeL5d8i2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mOQeCnJWRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntf3qsn82Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uABGkyknKmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HMX9h3xC70o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2021)

R.I.P. El Risitas


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ypDwh2ShJ6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qu8S704VQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBQSXYn1cd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hkp2saxfSmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ub1zsUD7UNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMTajWw5LXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Juni 2021)

Junge, langsam nimmt das Ding Form an. 4 Jahre werkelt er nun an dem Ding.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0b-B_Bg31Zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und falls wer das original noch nicht kennt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IvUU8joBb1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBWlHQsIDq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cc-elFcs96Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2AFRqTyBLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1412049080348512259

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ofp26_oc4CA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csgG5XDnCkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbVQDEBdcow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQedbiQAkXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGnXCcqqAz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nofuntobealone (1. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0TSyIn5KMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4OWWRO7ARug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fIEBSvsgpaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQYYvZfa_60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=164lpPxyVUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (20. August 2021)

Ich will das haben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PBtETkJeqmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJc6ZoqigOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCyHLY6XJnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T569Z8t8ZA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auW9L4W5cb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UC_hTSMosE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2021)

Holy...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HN_U7yyvq1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wnJF-hrd6co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2npA6QwOcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sG2aq87Qepk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FFhMTXw1Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Die Pose muss man erstmal bringen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ApxzfoguTew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_VYWJ9Du9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G5I-fgdRpDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMGAigeIAz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (20. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1WrL9nuBbkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eak1n5h6hr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcI0qEhpfAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2h4TMdIS_qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nd6uefWZRGQ:95

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t8iKrRHM2ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2021)

Da soll noch einer was über die Bugs von Cyberpunk 2077 sagen... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15lW6qvTklQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyyx9P-YzqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cqid3TRT5tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqO7JjY3KgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. November 2021)

Los, haßt mich, bestraft mich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BoWA0JF7YdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZShA_a-5r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gCv49mkepo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DOcQRl9ASc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7NxnPbOZFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. November 2021)

Nyango Star ist einfach super, hatte schon mal was gepostet. Aber immer wieder gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBfQ_-VHrUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0WIEUmVeo3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Banchou (25. November 2021)

Passend zur kalten Jahreszeit.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yv6shy_9KVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDqj1Zb82Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9YluPOyXmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZYGOJgs1-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAs85R299mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMYnek0wbrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V88Zh5l5ku0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ND_9yuOH44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLi4iA0wS3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (11. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izWxL2mhPvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCzwyFHSMdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mv8xn5pLqgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4nD4YxbJw-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (19. Januar 2022)

Muss man erstmal drauf kommen....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWlaT6Ge4Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. Januar 2022)

Neben der "Berichterstattung" über nicht stattfindende Aggressionen Russlands geht eine Menge unter in der deutschen Einheitsberichterstattung. Z.B. Bidens Infrastrukturprogramm, welches gigantische Dimensionen annimmt und eine längst überfällige Investition darstellt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8HYqjllpGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8U_nOFJtec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (25. Januar 2022)

REPUBLIC OF GERMANS...... AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8NhmKgplmHo:208

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sFwzty1tdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOpePo5Lx_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KopenqM0ieE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSfsJh7Ls10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QNrwWmHVIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y5NTgZA-xWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xQcfyhUrq_I:322

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGvwVo3rR8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAKekhmTRaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rIM2SSxpVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (6. März 2022)

Um Gottes Willen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOnBcrElblE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2022)

Besser hätte ich´s auch nicht formulieren können.  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VX5rjTramis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY4xvkcUNgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RthVlSRHi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VIqHEktjqu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das es sowas gibt


----------



## PCGHGS (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PrR23mMFA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (18. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Noj-t2Em7c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=myjEoDypUD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1509233558086373378

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (2. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9VewWKfH_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRozAbaKs9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Joed0P3hhbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-tKnjFwleU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EhuNRWskgNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOfLgZVNrs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (23. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kXDX72cz9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=94s4zmA3itc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (27. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZjOUc7rKtPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Splendid.


----------



## k@k@nut (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zDBdWvUCtyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=URCVWPha9ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqiAMU9kyvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5IKthNYhVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4yqYYFlhTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2022)

@AzRa-eL 

Me: I want to sleep...
My brain: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4kFLMsRnS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1buGJpYWWwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL
> 
> Me: I want to sleep...
> My brain:
> ...


Neeein! Was hast du gemacht?!

Heute Nacht liege ich bestimmt mit dem gleichen Ohrwurm und diesen Bildern hellwach im Bett


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csSNf_pbyNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lI1C_q8QOVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juni 2022)

Nicht unbedingt lustig, aber dennoch: Bemerkenswert, wie lange die Arbeiter sich Zeit lassen, die Flucht zu ergreifen und wie ar........knapp es letztendlich war, dass sie da raus kamen...

Film ab!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4qSTqCmA9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHSBm3rwD5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Juli 2022)

Schmankerl für Trekkies. Ich höre jedenfalls nicht auf zu Lachen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8v181BxVxBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543542378673410048

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5U9-_5aJWMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2022)

Mal bei AXALP (CH) oder beim Mach-Loop (GB) fotografiern...
Das wär was.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YexzjxytNdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1F1YWgwSMEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545792069372887040

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2022)

Der Youtube-Algorithmus hat mal wieder geliefert.... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtRFeRFLniY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nB0TVSTaEZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUVuIJfpThs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gaHEi4-Xi6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCX-QTG0BsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nn8SIRzaXbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5sAF8gMN9c0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdkuiqnxh5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

Oh. Mein. Gott!

Für mich mit Spinnenphobie ist das Video ein Trauma...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E-Y8J97Vu2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m4gAZKsL2CU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2022)

Wenn der Held in Videospielen nie spricht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPI84G5HpJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6ogBK4NmtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tqm3Jeo27Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQzhVFRADXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8_XgW8HrSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yv4iZtrzdZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jI06DLHV_34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JsQMKd7fjs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAxQERKy6Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wku5Eff4XU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewptevBIqNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Rd-r6yQcoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (25. September 2022)

Zum Thema "teure Grafikkarten"... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hk72QlkRD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (30. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSPOaRlTejI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCoLaOEftJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aw1O6jpASTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bW-wjC61E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sot6Ds0sIig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-NsT1WUW4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLcl8jkbLXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1589242912109301760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsTaEUUT3ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dtBDTyc6Hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXiCvmhRD1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackdeimos (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich hau mich weg🤣


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omObQZRi_cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2J0Kx3LFf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1602136059324030976

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qaIDruIq-7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9nNt6XTSOG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOnnxdrJ77Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOabWztlObw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m730mmTWytA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ujdJf7nnCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OrBAbhVR3OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## k@k@nut (24. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zz-4S3_-90Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Weihnachten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWsxOHaZjNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fb_qhPP6IUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pvSQV1SL7f8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (31. Dezember 2022)

*Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGaOB6PaKBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ImdlZtOU80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 23:25)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHHGOYu6Fl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

